#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  Растения как живые существа?

## Gakusei

Для читающих на английском большой обзор в "Нью-Йоркере" от Майкла Поллана "Разумное растение", обобщающий результаты множества современных исследований и показывающий, что растения так же чувствуют боль, как и их более подвижные собратья:

*The Intelligent Plant*

*Scientists debate a new way of understanding flora.

*Не зря всё-таки в японском буддизме статус живых и чувствующих существ признаётся не только за привычными нам видами. Порой и камни там рассматриваются как чьи-то перерождения.

----------

Aion (07.02.2015), Chhyu Dorje (11.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

У Пятигорского прочитал, что жс (саттва) это те, кто обладают хотя бы 1 чувством из 6.

----------


## Aion

> У Пятигорского прочитал, что жс (саттва) это те, кто обладают хотя бы 1 чувством из 6.





> Осязание 
> 
> Любое растение реагирует на малейшее прикосновение. Более того, есть около 1000 видов растений, реакция которых почти мгновенна — это например, плотоядные растения, которые мгновенно запирают свои ловчие камеры, чувствительные растения вроде мимозы, сбрасывающей свои листья, или крапива, теряющая свои стрекательные волоски. У других видов растений, а их около четверти миллиона, реакция не настолько быстрая. При малейшем прикосновении, даже насекомого, растение Sparrmannia открывает свои цветы, давая возможность кросс-опыления. 
> Некоторые растения из семейства огурцовых уменьшают длину черенка, увеличиваются в диаметре и деревенеют на двое суток, если слегка потереть их. Все деревья реагируют на физическое воздействие ветра и дождя, наклоняясь и изменяя жесткость своего ствола и веток, чтобы увеличить устойчивость. 
> Некоторые бобовые имеют специальный нарост в основании листа. Этот орган включает возможность быстрых движений (менее чем за секунду), как реакцию на прикосновение и изменение освещения. Чувствительное растение требует около получаса, чтобы вернуться в первоначальное «медленное» состояние, особенно после повторяющихся воздействий — дрессировки. Темнота вызывает складывание листьев у клевера и других растений, или, наоборот, распускание у пасленовых.
> 
> Зрение 
> 
> Фоторецепторы растений чувствительны не только к количеству принимаемого света, но и к его качеству. В зависимости от света растение изменяет свое положение, направление, наклон и даже рост. Одни рецепторы чувствительны к красному цвету, другие к голубому или ультрафиолетовому. Также они распознают темно-красный и светло-красный цвет, который присутствует в дневном свете. Для чего это надо? Светло-красный цвет стимулирует прорастание семян и синтез хлорофилла, но ухудшает рост стебля. А под плотной кроной дерева есть избыток темно-красного цвета, и в этом случае баланс роста смещается таким образом, что стебель (ствол) начинает интенсивно расти, чтобы выйти из тени. Теперь я понимаю, почему в ровном стройном лесу все деревья стремятся расти вверх, причем те из них, которые стоят выше всех, прекращают вертикальный рост. 
> ...


 :Cool:

----------

Балдинг (01.08.2015), Фил (07.02.2015)

----------


## Semchen

А ещё они общаются между собой. http://globalscience.ru/article/read/20237/ 
Но вроде как у них нет сознания, так что к живыми существами по определению буддизма они не относятся

----------


## Gakusei

> А ещё они общаются между собой. http://globalscience.ru/article/read/20237/ 
> Но вроде как у них нет сознания, так что к живыми существами по определению буддизма они не относятся


Как же они общаются, коли у них нет сознания?  :EEK!:

----------


## Aion

> Как же они общаются, коли у них нет сознания?


Напрямую: 




> – О, до вас в этой области мне далеко. Кстати, не объясните ли вы, что такое зарука ?
> – Как? – наморщился Чапаев.
> –  Зарука, – повторил я.
> – Где это вы услыхали?
> – Если я не ошибаюсь, вы сами только что говорили  с трибуны о своей командирской заруке.
> – А, – улыбнулся Чапаев, –  вот  вы о чем. Знаете, Петр, когда приходится  говорить  с массой, совершенно не важно, понимаешь ли сам произносимые слова. Важно, чтобы их понимали другие. Нужно просто отразить ожидания толпы. Некоторые достигают этого, изучая язык, на котором  говорит  масса, а я предпочитаю действовать напрямую. Так что если вы хотите узнать, что такое «зарука», вам  надо  спрашивать не у меня, а у тех, кто стоит  сейчас  на площади.
> 
> *В. Пелевин
> Чапаев и пустота*


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Антончик (04.08.2015), Фил (08.02.2015)

----------


## Semchen

> Как же они общаются, коли у них нет сознания?


А как компьютеры между собой общаются?

----------

Антончик (04.08.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> А как компьютеры между собой общаются?


Компьютеры между собою не общаются. Разве что в метафорическом смысле, но мы ведь не о нём.




> Напрямую


Сознание не посредник в общении, а субъект.

----------


## Фил

> А ещё они общаются между собой. http://globalscience.ru/article/read/20237/ 
> Но вроде как у них нет сознания, так что к живыми существами по определению буддизма они не относятся


А что это за определение?

----------


## Aion

> Сознание не посредник в общении, а субъект.


Субъект включает в себя не только сознание, но и бессознательное, а общение предполагает и отчуждение.  :Smilie:

----------


## Semchen

> А что это за определение?


да, что-то я перегнул насчет определения, я его не знаю. Просто как-то мой Учитель выразился на эту тему, для меня это как определение.
А вот интересно, если кто-то думает, что растения обладают сознанием, как же их тогда кушать буддисту, да еще и "живьем" ?

----------

Фил (08.02.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А что это за определение?


В буддизме признаётся существование шести миров:

-- мир богов (дэвов) -- дэвалока;
-- мир асуров (демонов и/или полубогов);
-- мир людей;
-- мир животных;
-- мир претов — голодных духов;
-- мир адских существ (нараков) — ады.
Но мира растений среди них нет.

----------

Kit (09.02.2015), Tashi_Tsering (08.02.2015), Балдинг (08.02.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (08.02.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> да, что-то я перегнул насчет определения, я его не знаю. Просто как-то мой Учитель выразился на эту тему, для меня это как определение.
> А вот интересно, если кто-то думает, что растения обладают сознанием, как же их тогда кушать буддисту, да еще и "живьем" ?


Как как? Покупать растительные продукты в магазине.
Кроме того, буддистам останутся грибы, водоросли, лишайники. Наконец, можно поедать трупы любых существ, померших своей смертию.
Буддист голодным не останется!

----------


## Gakusei

> В буддизме признаётся существование шести миров:
> Но мира растений среди них нет.


Зафиксируем, что тот буддизм, о котором вы говорите, вступил в противоречие с современной наукой.

----------

Фил (08.02.2015)

----------


## Фил

> В буддизме признаётся существование шести миров:
> 
> -- мир богов (дэвов) -- дэвалока;
> -- мир асуров (демонов и/или полубогов);
> -- мир людей;
> -- мир животных;
> -- мир претов — голодных духов;
> -- мир адских существ (нараков) — ады.
> Но мира растений среди них нет.


Но мы говорим о том, что является ЖС, а что нет.

----------


## Фил

> да, что-то я перегнул насчет определения, я его не знаю. Просто как-то мой Учитель выразился на эту тему, для меня это как определение.
> А вот интересно, если кто-то думает, что растения обладают сознанием, как же их тогда кушать буддисту, да еще и "живьем" ?


Да вот так. Не убивай воду!

----------

Алик (08.02.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но мы говорим о том, что является ЖС, а что нет.


Ну да. И шесть названных Вам миров -- это шесть уделов перерождения этих самых живых ака чувствующих существ.
Перерождений же в виде растений в буддизме не предусмотрено. Такие дела... %)

----------

Балдинг (01.08.2015), Фил (08.02.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну да. И шесть названных Вам миров -- это шесть уделов перерождения этих самых живых ака чувствующих существ.
> Перерождений же в виде растений в буддизме не предусмотрено. Такие дела... %)


Значит баобабом не буду!
Проблема то в том, что растения живые и чувства у них тоже есть. Значит не входят в локи.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Значит баобабом не буду!
> Проблема то в том, что растения живые и чувства у них тоже есть. Значит не входят в локи.


Почему это -- проблема? 
Давно была отдельная тема по сходному вопросу, где я лично : ) настаивал на том, что сострадания много не бывает, а потому причинять, без особой на то необходимости (вроде ситуаций с угрозой для жизни), вред *и* растениям -- неправильно. И -- всё, и никаких проблем...

----------

Балдинг (01.08.2015), Федор Ф (08.02.2015), Фил (09.02.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Почему это -- проблема? 
> Давно была отдельная тема по сходному вопросу, где я лично : ) настаивал на том, что сострадания много не бывает, а потому причинять, без особой на то необходимости (вроде ситуаций с угрозой для жизни), вред *и* растениям -- неправильно. И -- всё, и никаких проблем...


Жить вообще вредно.

----------


## Амир

> Для читающих на английском большой обзор в "Нью-Йоркере" от Майкла Поллана "Разумное растение", обобщающий результаты множества современных исследований и показывающий, что растения так же чувствуют боль, как и их более подвижные собратья:
> 
> *The Intelligent Plant*
> 
> *Scientists debate a new way of understanding flora.
> 
> *Не зря всё-таки в японском буддизме статус живых и чувствующих существ признаётся не только за привычными нам видами. Порой и камни там рассматриваются как чьи-то перерождения.


В науке термины "разумный" и "живой" определены из целей науки, которые точно не тождественны буддизму и соответственно одни и те же термины априори имеют разный смысл. В буддизме к живым существам относятся существа имеющие "семя будды", и не смотря на то, что живые существа могут "шевелиться", не всё , что шевелится, является живым.

----------


## Aion

Сомоку дзёбуцу (досл. «травы и деревья становятся буддами») — проблема, обсуждавшаяся в яп. буддизме. По учению школ кэгон-сю, тэндай-сю и сингон-сю, познавательный опыт живого существа принято делить на три области: ближайшую («пять теней», скандхи), ближнюю (др. живые существа) и дальнюю («земля-страна», она же «сосуд»). К дальней области относятся горы, реки и т.д., а также растения; все они создают условия для воздаяния, т.е. обеспечивают страдания грешникам или радости праведникам (так, узников ада ранят деревья с листьями-ножами, а в Чистой земле вечно цветут лотосы, и в их чашечках возрождаются приверженцы будды Амиды). Во всех мирах, включая ад, людской мир, мир богов и др., растения, как и всё остальное, имеет «природу будды». Спорным считается вопрос: могут ли растения осуществить эту свою природу, «стать буддами»? С одной стороны, мир растений не выделяется в качестве самостоятельного мира, в отличие от миров людей и животных, поэтому переродиться растением невозможно, а значит, и само растение не может переродиться, став буддой.
С другой стороны, в яп. традиции мыслить растения как «неживые» оказывалось трудно: было развито почитание священных деревьев, божеств рисоводства и др.; известны притчи о страдании растений, напр., о бобах, к-рые варятся на костре из их собственных стручков («Записки от скуки» — «Цурэдзурэгуса», XIV в.). Исходя из такого взгляда на природу и понимая «становление будды» не как перерождение в мире будд, а как прижизненное раскрытие «природы будды», многие яп. мыслители утверждали, что «травы и деревья становятся буддами». Согласно учениям Кукая, Рёгэна, Аннэна и др. мыслителей школ тэндай и сингон, растение может «стать буддой» и поэтому, подвижничая ради спасения всех живых существ, человек может принести пользу и растениям. 

Сомоку дзёбуцу

----------

Lanky (11.02.2015), Балдинг (01.08.2015), Фил (09.02.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> В науке термины "разумный" и "живой" определены из целей науки, которые точно не тождественны буддизму и соответственно одни и те же термины априори имеют разный смысл. В буддизме к живым существам относятся существа имеющие "семя будды", и не смотря на то, что живые существа могут "шевелиться", не всё , что шевелится, является живым.


В этом как раз наука и буддизм не различаются, те и те говорят о наличии сознания, а не о шевелении или возможности стать Буддой. В тибетском и дальневосточном буддизме зачастую признаётся, что буддовость могут обретать даже неживые существа, к каковым в ряде случаев относятся и растения. См., например, учение Чжии. С другой стороны, японский наставник 10 в. Рёгэн восхищался растениями именно за то, что они не шевелятся: это, по его мнению, свидетельствует о высокой степени их йогической реализации.

----------

Aion (09.02.2015), Фил (09.02.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А самые лучшие йоги--это камни!

----------

Фил (09.02.2015)

----------


## Алик

Смотрел сегодня вечером , как снежинки пляшут в свете уличного фонаря. Мало того, что нет двух одинаковых, так еще и летят все по-разному: какая-то камнем вниз падает, а ее соседка вверх-вниз пляшет. И в каждой природа Будды во всей красе  :Smilie: .

----------

Фил (09.02.2015), Энн Тэ (09.11.2016)

----------


## Амир

> В этом как раз наука и буддизм не различаются, те и те говорят о наличии сознания, а не о шевелении или возможности стать Буддой. В тибетском и дальневосточном буддизме зачастую признаётся, что буддовость могут обретать даже неживые существа, к каковым в ряде случаев относятся и растения. См., например, учение Чжии. С другой стороны, японский наставник 10 в. Рёгэн восхищался растениями именно за то, что они не шевелятся: это, по его мнению, свидетельствует о высокой степени их йогической реализации.


не смешно.

----------


## Shus

> *В буддизме* признаётся существование шести миров:
> -- мир богов (дэвов) -- дэвалока;
> -- мир асуров (демонов и/или полубогов);
> -- мир людей;
> -- мир животных;
> -- мир претов — голодных духов;
> -- мир адских существ (нараков) — ады.Но мира растений среди них нет.


В доктрине тяньтай - десять миров и каждый включает в себя каждый.
Природа Будды в неживой материи - это тяньтайское (ну и далее: Тэндай и Нитирэн), основа - комментарии одного их патриархов к Лотосовой Сутре.

----------

Aion (10.02.2015), Gakusei (10.02.2015), Lanky (11.02.2015), Дубинин (10.02.2015), Фил (10.02.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В доктрине тяньтай - десять миров и каждый включает в себя каждый.
> Природа Будды в неживой материи - это тяньтайское (ну и далее: Тэндай и Нитирэн), основа - комментарии одного их патриархов к Лотосовой Сутре.


Да, есть и такое: частное -- особое, расширительное -- толкование структуры мира, возникшее достаточно поздно.
При этом и в Тяньтай "неживая природа" стоит особняком от природы живой/чувствующей (традиционные шесть миров), хотя у "неживой" также признаётся наличие природы будды.
Одной (на самом деле -- не одной!) упаей больше, только и всего...

----------


## Shus

> Да, есть и такое: частное -- особое, расширительное -- толкование структуры мира, возникшее достаточно поздно......
> Одной (на самом деле -- не одной!) упаей больше, только и всего...


Ну а насчет достаточно поздно - так это конец 6-го века (примерно время Дигнаги).

Тогда "придуманная" Асангой трикая, тоже получается "частное-особое" и "упая" (а то некоторые считают ее краеугольнм камнем в идеи развертывания миров, семейств будд и пр.) ?

----------

Сергей Ч (10.02.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну а насчет достаточно поздно - так это конец 6-го века (примерно время Дигнаги).


Спустя более десяти веков после ухода Будды в паринирвану это как бы недостаточно поздно? : ) Ну ладно, пусть так...




> Тогда "придуманная" Асангой трикая, тоже получается "частное-особое" и "упая" (а то некоторые считают ее краеугольнм камнем в идеи развертывания миров, семейств будд и пр.) ?


Да, да и да: Трикая -- чем не самая упайная из всех упай? На полном серьёзе. 
Как и обет бодхисаттвы, усугубленный, как понимаю, в пантеистичном или панбуддистичном (?) Тяньтае спасением ещё и "неживой природы".

Напомню: сам ничего не имею против сострадательного отношения к миру во всех его проявлениях. И, возможно, упайно-пантеистичный буддизм плодотворно способствует успокоению умов людей определённого образа мысли... (Чему упаи, к слову, и должны служить.) Но разговор у меня -- о другом.

----------

Балдинг (11.02.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Спустя более десяти веков после ухода Будды в паринирвану это как бы недостаточно поздно? : ) Ну ладно, пусть так..


В махаяне считают от 2-го или 3-го поворотов (соотв. 1-2 и 4-5 в.в.).

А Ваша реплика об уходе  это хинаянстово. :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> В махаяне считают от 2-го или 3-го поворотов (соотв. 1-2 и 4-5 в.в.).


Ну, это ведь тоже не предел! %) 
В частности, в той же Тяньтай классификация учений и периодов ещё более обширна: "пять периодов -- восемь учений", и там всё куда честнее : ), ибо считают они даже не от момента паринирваны (какую чисто по-хинаянски признают, но -- согласно вполне оригинальной "Махапаринирвана сутре" : ), а от момента просветления Будды Гаутамы...




> А Ваша реплика об уходе  это хинаянстово.


Да, есть такой ярлычок у некоторых из полагающих себя махаянцами.
Им, м.б., с таким тавром проще жить и бороться за мир во всём мире и всехнее неотвратимое освобождение? : )
Но меня-то им фиг обидишь или переубедишь. : ))

----------

Lanky (11.02.2015), Shus (10.02.2015), Сергей Ч (10.02.2015), Федор Ф (11.02.2015)

----------


## Karadur

Немного запоздало прокомментирую.
Способность растений реагировать не окружающую обстановку не означает, что у них есть осознавание. Электронные и механические устройства могут демонстрировать и более сложное поведение, но у них нет сознания. См. напр. про гуглемобиль.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Немного запоздало прокомментирую.
> Способность растений реагировать не окружающую обстановку не означает, что у них есть осознавание. Электронные и механические устройства могут демонстрировать и более сложное поведение, но у них нет сознания. См. напр. про гуглемобиль.


Как пришли к выводу, что сознания нет?

----------


## Karadur

> Как пришли к выводу, что сознания нет?


Сознания нет где - в компьютерах или растениях?
Я не писал, что в растениях нет сознания. Я писал, что сравнительно сложное поведение может быть чисто механическим, без осознавания. Что наличие сложных реакций на окружающую среду не доказывает наличия сознания.

Это не означает, что я доказывал отсутствие сознания у растений.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Сознания нет где - в компьютерах или растениях?
> Я не писал, что в растениях нет сознания. Я писал, что сравнительно сложное поведение может быть чисто механическим, без осознавания. Что наличие сложных реакций на окружающую среду не доказывает наличия сознания.


В электронно-механических устройствах. Как определили?

Причём. Если наличие сложных реакций на окружающую среду не говорит о наличии сознания, то вы можете сомневаться в наличии сознания у меня к примеру.

----------


## Karadur

> В электронно-механических устройствах. Как определили?


По двум причинам, если коротко. Во-первых, это противоречит буддизму. Сознание будет возникать не по 12-тизвенной цепи, а потому что мы запускаем программу (и, останавливая программу, "убиваем" сознание бесследно).
Во-вторых, любой компьютер, даже очень мощный и сложный, не более чем преобразователь сигналов. Есть сигнал(данные) на входе, есть сигнал(данные) на выходе. Ни на каком этапе преобразований сознание там не возникает.

----------

АртёмМ (30.07.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

Тело живого существа это сложный, но всё же - механизм. Насчёт остановить программу - вы спали когда-нибудь? Я например и спал и сознание терял. Но оно всегда возвращалось при пробуждении. Могу с уверенностью сказать - когда я сплю или без сознания, то сознания у меня нет.

Не вижу *принципиальной* разницы между механизмом и клеткой к примеру.

----------


## Aion

> Тело живого существа это сложный, но всё же - механизм.


Тело живого существа - это организм, то есть истинная система, а механизм - квазисистема. Как-то так.  :Smilie:

----------


## Karadur

Тело - отчасти механизм, конечно. Точнее, в научных терминах, автомат. Иначе говоря, некая система, принимающая данные на входе и реагирующая на выходе.

Даже в мозгу значительная часть функций автоматическая.

Тем не менее, сознание в смысле осознавания и понимания не поддаётся пока автоматизации, нет даже теоретических подходов к этому. 

Любой самый мощный компьютер состоит из большого числа т.н. логических вентилей. На вход подаются два бита, на выходе - один бит. Наверно, никто не решится сказать что в таком элементе есть сознание. Но штука в том, что даже если соединить миллиард таких элементов, сделать процессор и запустить на нём очень сложную программу, вся конструкция останется просто обработчиком информации без сознания. 

Скажем, компьютер через камеру будет "видеть" закат Солнца, у него будет *информация* о красном цвете заката, и её можно даже обработать как-то и запрограммированно включить реплику "ух ты, красиво", но программа не будет осознавать красного цвета и не будет чувствовать красоты. И, повторю, на сегодняшний день нет даже теории, как можно это запрограммировать.




> Тело живого существа это сложный, но всё же - механизм. Насчёт остановить программу - вы спали когда-нибудь? Я например и спал и сознание терял. Но оно всегда возвращалось при пробуждении. Могу с уверенностью сказать - когда я сплю или без сознания, то сознания у меня нет.
> 
> Не вижу *принципиальной* разницы между механизмом и клеткой к примеру.

----------


## АртёмМ

Я вашу точку зрения понял, спасибо. С ней не согласен, но позволю вам остаться при своём мнении.

----------


## Karadur

Это не мнение. БОльшая часть того, что я написал - научный факт. См. hard artificial intelligence problem, qualia. В английских источниках это раскрывается очень неплохо, в русскоязычных чуть хуже, но можно начать отсюда:

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Квалиа

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Сильны...теллект

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Китайская_комната

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Философский_зомби - это к вопросу, где гарантия, что окружающие люди не являются сложными автоматами без сознания.

Если ещё раз коротко просуммировать, то на сегодняшний день нет оснований полагать, что компьютеры смогут когда-либо чувствовать и осознавать как человек.

Это некоторое уклонение от вопроса, есть ли сознание у растений, но всё-таки иллюстрация, что сложное поведение растений не гарантирует наличия сознания.




> Я вашу точку зрения понял, спасибо. С ней не согласен, но позволю вам остаться при своём мнении.

----------


## АртёмМ

> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Философский_зомби - это к вопросу, где гарантия, что окружающие люди не являются сложными автоматами без сознания.


Элементарно. Берём тест Тьюринга и слегка его дорабатываем исходя из взаимодействий с людьми в реальной жизни. Я не могу знать, мыслите ли вы или вы автомат со сложным поведением. Но если я приду к выводу, что вы мыслите, то так оно и есть. В жизни ведь так и происходит. Это как с порно - "i'll know when i see it".

----------


## Юй Кан

Сознание, если по-мирскому : ) или даж научному, вообще загадочная штука.
Послушал как-то случайно беседу Татьяны Черниговской на "Культуре" об уме, сознании и т.п. И она там, между прочим, говорила: "Вот у осьминога по мозгу -- в каждой ноге. Хотела бы я знать, каким он видит этот мир!". Или так: "Не знаю, где находится сознание и память. Скорее всего, они растворено во всём теле... Взять, скажем, амёбу. Она мало того, что одноклеточная, так у неё ведь даже мозга нет! А живёт и обучается, накапливает опыт...". : )

С другой стороны -- вот из её интервью:

— В нашем мозгу миллионы нейронов. Может ли быть, что эта тончайшая инженерия создана для некоей высшей задачи?
— Хотелось бы так думать! Но сложность сама по себе, сложность как таковая, еще не гарантирует самосознание, рефлексию, возможность себя оценить. Современные компьютеры, носители искусственного интеллекта, слава тебе Господи, пока никаким сознанием не обладают. Но лично я очень боюсь, что как раз стремительно растущая сложность искусственных интеллектов в какой-то момент может перейти некий порог, и тогда у этих, рискну сказать, существ, появится осознание своей силы.

— И тогда фантастические фильмы-прогнозы осуществятся буквально?!
— Не вижу, почему нет. Есть серьезный научный вопрос, который я задаю многим коллегам. Вот он: является ли сознание следствием сложности? Можно ли сказать, что мозг, начав от примитивных существ на планете, бесконечно усложняясь, приходит к некоему порогу, когда возникает сознание? Если это так, нет препятствий к тому, чтобы стремительно растущие технологии в области искусственного интеллекта не достигли этого результата.
Но если это интеллект, по типу напоминающий человеческий, тогда у этого «существа» должно быть какое-то подобие тела. Не обязательно тело, как наше, но хотя бы сенсоры, которые дают вариант телесности. Мы такие, какие есть, потому что у нас такое тело. Сейчас в мире эта проблема называется «эмбодимент», телесность. Она всерьез обсуждается. Ведь есть куча наших соседей по планете, которые слышат и видят другие диапазоны, и миры, в которых они живут, для них другие.

----------

Aion (30.07.2015), Балдинг (30.07.2015), Владимир Николаевич (30.07.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> ...Есть серьезный научный вопрос, который я задаю многим коллегам. Вот он: является ли сознание следствием сложности? Можно ли сказать, что мозг, начав от примитивных существ на планете, бесконечно усложняясь, приходит к некоему порогу, когда возникает сознание? Если это так, нет препятствий к тому, чтобы стремительно растущие технологии в области искусственного интеллекта не достигли этого результата...[/INDENT]


Я думаю, отличие человека от компа - способность к творчеству, в самом широком смысле. Навороченность "процессора" - дело второе.

----------


## Karadur

> Элементарно. Берём тест Тьюринга и слегка его дорабатываем исходя из взаимодействий с людьми в реальной жизни. Я не могу знать, мыслите ли вы или вы автомат со сложным поведением. Но если я приду к выводу, что вы мыслите, то так оно и есть. В жизни ведь так и происходит. Это как с порно - "i'll know when i see it".


Это совсем не элелементарно, к сожалению или к счастью для людей с сознанием.  :Smilie: 
В общем случаем проблема теста Тьюринга и философского зомби сводится к тому, что информационные каналы, которыми мы пользуемся для общения, - т.е. речь, слух, зрение - "слабее", чем наше сознание. Они неспособны передать непосредственные ощущения, квалию. Мы можем обозначить словами эти аспекты сознания, но это будут только обозначения, которые можно теоретически подделать в философском зомби.

Любой тест на наличие квалии у философского зомби будет состоять в некоей входной последовательности информации (слова, звуки, свет, цвет и т.п.) и проверке реакции на неё - тоже в виде ответов словами, жестами и т.п. И входная, и выходная последовательности будут физической информацией, в них фундаментально не будет "квалии" самой по себе

Друг в друге мы признаём наличие сознания только лишь по аналогии и по опыту.

----------


## Karadur

> — Не вижу, почему нет. Есть серьезный научный вопрос, который я задаю многим коллегам. Вот он: является ли сознание следствием сложности? Можно ли сказать, что мозг, начав от примитивных существ на планете, бесконечно усложняясь, приходит к некоему порогу, когда возникает сознание? Если это так, нет препятствий к тому, чтобы стремительно растущие технологии в области искусственного интеллекта не достигли этого результата.


Ответ здесь, скорее всего - нет. Увеличение сложности не приведёт к возникновению сознания. Любая технология в области искусственного интеллекта - это просто программа. У неё есть фундаментальное ограничение, очень важное - она может только преобразовывать информацию. Сколько ни преобразовывай, понимания и осознания информации не возникает, это фундаментальное ограничение. 

По аналогии, какой бы сложный рисунок мы не рисовали на бумаге, трёхмерного объекта не получится. Будет только плоское изображение. Оно может имитировать объём и перспективу, но останется плоским.

----------


## Юй Кан

У мну тоже есть одна мысль по поводу отличия компа от хомы сапиенса. : )
Дело тут не только в наличии у человеческого сущ-ва фантазии/воображения (чем обеспечивается одна из важных -- внутренняя -- степеней свобод в этом мире, присущая в определённой степени и некоторым животным), но ещё и интуицией (по будд. говоря, мудростью). Такие вот два отличительных/эксклюзивных фактора...

----------

Балдинг (31.07.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Это совсем не элелементарно, к сожалению или к счастью для людей с сознанием. 
> В общем случаем проблема теста Тьюринга


В тесте Тьюринга нет никакой проблемы. Поскольку он предлагает оценить разумность и следовательно - наличие сознания точно так же, как вы оцениваете наличие сознания у первого встречного на улице - на основании субъективного мнения. 

А то что проверить нельзя при помощи научного метода - да это так. Здесь можно сделать выбор при помощи веры. Поскольку всё равно ни один из вариантов доказать невозможно, придерживаться сразу одного и другого нет никакой надобности. И можно сделать выбор - имею ввиду поверить в один из предложенных вариантов. Для того чтобы верить доказательства ведь совершенно не обязательны.

----------


## Karadur

> В тесте Тьюринга нет никакой проблемы. Поскольку он предлагает оценить разумность и следовательно - наличие сознания точно так же, как вы оцениваете наличие сознания у первого встречного на улице - на основании субъективного мнения. 
> 
> А то что проверить нельзя при помощи научного метода - да это так. Здесь можно сделать выбор при помощи веры. Поскольку всё равно ни один из вариантов доказать невозможно, придерживаться сразу одного и другого нет никакой надобности. И можно сделать выбор - имею ввиду поверить в один из предложенных вариантов. Для того чтобы верить доказательства ведь совершенно не обязательны.


В конексте нашего разговора у теста Тьюринга есть всё та же фундаментальная проблема. Он вовсе не оценивает наличие сознания. Даже сам Тьюринг не предполагал оценивать наличие сознания с помощью этого теста.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turing..._consciousness

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2...B5.D0.BA.D1.82

Кроме того, разумность не связана строго с наличием сознания. Не всё сознательное разумно.

----------


## АртёмМ

> В конексте нашего разговора у теста Тьюринга есть всё та же фундаментальная проблема. Он вовсе не оценивает наличие сознания. Даже сам Тьюринг не предполагал оценивать наличие сознания с помощью этого теста.


Так я вам написал, что проверить наличие сознания невозможно - в его наличие можно только поверить. Если проверить невозможно, то тест Тьюринга выглядит весьма убедительно.

В смысле - невозможно поставить эксперимент, который сможет подтвердить наличие сознания в том виде в котором вы его воспринимаете у других людей. Поскольку наука работает с наблюдаемыми данными. Следовательно применив научный подход наличие сознания можно установить только по внешним признакам.

----------


## Karadur

> Так я вам написал, что проверить наличие сознания невозможно - в его наличие можно только поверить. Если проверить невозможно, то тест Тьюринга выглядит весьма убедительно.
> 
> В смысле - невозможно поставить эксперимент, который сможет подтвердить наличие сознания в том виде в котором вы его воспринимаете.


Давайте определимся - тест Тьюринга не предназначается для проверки наличия сознания, поэтому он не может выглядеть убедительно в этом отношении. Это эвристический тест, у него нет чёткой формулировки и обоснования. Тест Тьюринга вообще ничего не доказывает, это критерий практической пригодности искусственного интеллекта для определённых целей.

Поставить эксперимент, который строго подтвердит наличие сознания, действительно очень сложно, может быть даже невозможно. 

Однако с точки зрения машинного интеллекта, есть возможность определить, может ли человек обходить фундаментальные ограничения, налагаемые на компьютеры. Дело в том, что компьютеры принципиально не могут решать определённый класс задач, которые называются невычислимыми - независимо от скорости процессоров, памяти и т.д. А человек, по некоторым данным, может. Тут уже была полемика по этому поводу года два или три назад, кстати. Если найду, дам ссылку.

Возвращаясь к растениям - они-то точно не пройдут тест Тьюринга, даже если бы он что-то доказывал. Как вы собираетесь использовать тест Тьюринга для доказательства сознания у растений?

----------


## АртёмМ

> Давайте определимся - тест Тьюринга не предназначается для проверки наличия сознания, поэтому он не может выглядеть убедительно в этом отношении.


Я же пишу - в принципе невозможно проверить наличие именно самосознания. А вот по внешним признаком определить наличие сознания можно - что тест Тьюринга сделать и предлагает. 

Понимаете  :Smilie:  ? Нет, его не сложно поставить, такой эксперимент о котором вы думаете - его невозможно поставить в принципе. Поскольку сложность с инженерной точки зрения не имеет никакого смысла - либо можно сделать, либо сделать нельзя. Так вот, если мы с вами задаёмся вопросом - можно ли поставить такой эксперимент или нет, то ответ здесь один - нет нельзя.

----------


## Karadur

> Следовательно применив научный подход наличие сознания можно установить только по внешним признакам.


Нет, нельзя. Если у нас нет теории и инструментов, то определить наличие сознания нельзя вообще. Ни по внешним, ни по каким признакам. Т.е. этот вопрос останется открытым, недоказанным.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Нет, нельзя. Если у нас нет теории и инструментов, то определить наличие сознания нельзя вообще. Ни по внешним, ни по каким признакам. Т.е. этот вопрос останется открытым, недоказанным.


Можно. Я могу верить что у вас есть сознание. И если я верю, то я имею критерии по которым я прихожу к такому заключению. Вот уже исходя из критериев я могу установить наличие и сознания у кого угодно.

Можно более научным языком выразиться - не верю, а принимаю за аксиому некое предположение.

Может возникнуть вопрос -"Но чёрт возьми Холмс, как?!" , то есть я имею ввиду - "а вдруг его всё же нет??!". Но ведь и отсутствие проверить невозможно. Следовательно - можно делать любой выбор из этих двух, никоим образом не искажая картину мира. А выбор(конечно же целиком и полностью основанный на вере) - за вами лично  :Smilie:

----------


## Karadur

> Можно. Я могу верить что у вас есть сознание.


Нельзя  :Wink:  Речь шла про научный подход. Вы написали: "применяя научный подход..." Я ответил, что без [научной по контексту] теории и инструментов - нельзя.




> И если я верю, то я имею критерии по которым я прихожу к такому заключению. Вот уже исходя из критериев я могу установить наличие и сознания у кого угодно.


В этом случае это не критерий, это интуиция в лучшем случае (в худшем - самообман).




> Можно более научным языком выразиться - не верю, а принимаю за аксиому некое предположение.
> 
> Может возникнуть вопрос -"Но чёрт возьми Холмс, как?!" , то есть я имею ввиду - "а вдруг его всё же нет??!". Но ведь и отсутствие проверить невозможно. Следовательно - можно делать любой выбор из этих двух, никоим образом не искажая картину мира. А выбор(конечно же целиком и полностью основанный на вере) - за вами лично


Так не делается. Нельзя произвольные утверждения брать за аксиому. Если мы берём за аксиому утверждение, что "эта программа обладает сознанием", то мы дальше должны выстроить теорию и подтвердить её на практике.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Нельзя  Речь шла про научный подход. Вы написали: "применяя научный подход..." Я ответил, что без [научной по контексту] теории и инструментов - нельзя.


Наука не описывает суть вещей, а их взаимодействия. Поэтому вполне можно выработать сумму критериев, по которым мы определяем наличие сознание (и это между прочим есть). И уже при помощи этого решать, присутствует сознание у кого-либо или нет.

А вы предлагаете определить суть сознания, чем наука не занимается - этим занимается религия. Поэтому я и коснулся вопроса веры.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Так не делается. Нельзя произвольные утверждения брать за аксиому. Если мы берём за аксиому утверждение, что "эта программа обладает сознанием", то мы дальше должны выстроить теорию и подтвердить её на практике.


Просто опишите почему так делать нельзя *в данном случае*. Очевидно, что ни одно из утверждений если принять их за аксиому не повлияет на картину мира, которую описывает наука. Не влияет, попробуйте сами сделать оба предположения и посмотрите. Следовательно можно принимать на веру и одно и другое - на ваш вкус.

----------


## АртёмМ

> В этом случае это не критерий, это интуиция в лучшем случае (в худшем - самообман).


Это методология. При помощи которой можно строить *модель* наблюдаемой картины мира. Модель естественно не претендует на то, чтобы отражать *истинную реальность*. Всё на что она претендует - на возможность с наблюдаемой реальностью взаимодействовать. В этом суть науки и заключается.

----------


## Karadur

> У мну тоже есть одна мысль по поводу отличия компа от хомы сапиенса. : )
> Дело тут не только в наличии у человеческого сущ-ва фантазии/воображения (чем обеспечивается одна из важных -- внутренняя -- степеней свобод в этом мире, присущая в определённой степени и некоторым животным), но ещё и интуицией (по будд. говоря, мудростью). Такие вот два отличительных/эксклюзивных фактора...


Фантазия и воображение как раз неплохо формализуются. Воображение - это умение построить в уме модель каких-то событий. В известном смысле у компьютеров лучше получается строить модели, чем у людей. Вообще, воображение - это сложный составной процесс, лучше рассматривать элементарные аспекты ума. А именно, можно показать, что к вычислениям не сводятся классические буддийские 5 чувств и шестой ум с эмоциями. 

Взять орган зрения. Глаз как воспринимающее устройство сейчас легко имитируется. Цифровая видеокамера даст хорошее качество картинки. Дальше цифровая картинка в виде потока информации поступает в нашу программу, которая претендует на "квалию". Программа может дальше обрабатывать картинку, но... на любом этапе это будет не более чем преобразование информации, где, грубо говоря, одна последовательность бит переходит в другую. Может быть, много раз перейдёт, но всё в сумме это будет преобразование и ничего больше, даже если выполнять преобразования с огромной скоростью. Там не возникает этого неуловимого феномена восприятия картинки. Сейчас есть очень неплохие системы распознавания образов, которые, скажем, входную картинку преобразовывают в номерные знаки проезжающих машин, находят похожие лица на фотографиях и т.д. Но даже в очень сложных системах такого рода имитируется лишь первая, физическая часть органа зрения (в буддийском смылсе). Последняя фаза восприятия, когда мы "видим" картинку и понимаем, что на ней, компьютерам недоступна.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Там не возникает этого неуловимого феномена восприятия картинки.


Простите, как вы это определили? То что вы лично не воспринимаете? Ну так вы и моими глазами ничего не воспринимаете. Просто ответьте на вопрос - как вы определили это.

----------


## Karadur

> Просто опишите почему так делать нельзя *в данном случае*.


Давайте для ясности сперва сделаем утверждение. Какое именно утверждение вы ходите взять за аксиому? Дословно. Возможно, я что-то недопонял.




> Это методология. При помощи которой можно строить модель наблюдаемой картины мира.


Нет, если мы включаем веру в цепь наших рассуждений, мы как раз выпадаем из научной методологии. Наука на самом деле не отрицает веру, она просто не признаёт её как инструмент познания. Если мы используем веру, мы сразу выпадаем из научной методологии.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Давайте для ясности сперва сделаем утверждение. Какое именно утверждение вы ходите взять за аксиому? Дословно. Возможно, я что-то недопонял.
> 
> Нет, если мы включаем веру в цепь наших рассуждений, мы как раз выпадаем из научной методологии. Наука на самом деле не отрицает веру, она просто не признаёт её как инструмент познания. Если мы используем веру, мы сразу выпадаем из научной методологии.


Да любое утверждение из двух предложенных.

Ну выпадаем и чёрт с ней. Я про то и говорю, что научный подход с верой вообще никак не соприкасается и вот наглядный пример того, где видно, что выбрать из двух вариантов поставив эксперимент в рамках научного подхода - невозможно. Но выбрав вариант основываясь на вере вполне можно. И на научную картину мира он никак не повлияет.

Просто вопрос такой, который не решается при помощи науки. Однако имеется множество факторов, благодаря которым наличие сознания у человека постулируется и имеется набор критериев, по которым в рамках научной методологии наличие сознания можно установить. А если мы рассматриваем уже не человека, то можно применить к нему всё те же критерии и определить - есть у него сознание или нет.

----------


## Karadur

> Просто ответьте на вопрос - как вы определили это.


Потому что, повторю, любая программа умеет только преобразовывать информацию. Фундаметально она не может делать _ничего_ другого. Мышление человека частично тоже состоит из перобразований информации, но далеко не всё сводится к этому.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Потому что, повторю, любая программа умеет только преобразовывать информацию. Фундаметально она не может делать _ничего_ другого. Мышление человека частично тоже состоит из перобразований информации, но далеко не всё сводится к этому.


А как из преобразования информации вытекает отсутствие сознания? А к чему сводится у человека(это вопрос интересный)? Причём что за антропный шовинизм. У насекомых например - сознание есть? Если у насекомых есть сознание, то можно сравнивать и не с человеком, а с насекомым например. Думаю стоит ранжировать по уровню сложности системы.

Я к чему веду - более корректно видимо говорить, что неизвестно есть ли там сознание или нет. Имею ввиду машину. Но конечно выбор можно сделать и в ту и другую сторону - но здесь уже без веры никак. Понимаете?  :Smilie:

----------


## АртёмМ

> Наука на самом деле не отрицает веру, она просто не признаёт её как инструмент познания. Если мы используем веру, мы сразу выпадаем из научной методологии.


Ну как бы да, но есть много но. Например возьмём теорию струн - так там больше похоже на религию, чем на научную теорию. Причём изначально просто постулируется(берётся на веру) некое утверждение.

А про сознание у машины. Не думаю, что можно будет проверить. 100 миллиардов нейронов, сильно сомневаюсь, что когда-либо можно будет воссоздать такую систему искусственным образом.

----------


## Karadur

> А как из преобразования информации вытекает отсутствие сознания? А к чему сводится у человека(это вопрос интересный)?


Тут такая штука. Вы, допустим, разработчик программы искусственного интеллекта. Вы не можете просто так заявить, что у вашей разработки появилось сознание и заставить других доказывать, что сознания там нет. Это вам придётся доказывать, что оно есть. Я выше давал ссылки - пока что нет подходов к решению этой проблемы.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Тут такая штука. Вы, допустим, разработчик программы искусственного интеллекта. Вы не можете просто так заявить, что у вашей разработки появилось сознание и заставить других доказывать, что сознания там нет. Это вам придётся доказывать, что оно есть. Я выше давал ссылки - пока что нет подходов к решению этой проблемы.


Так я объясняю. С научной точки зрения - мозг это аналоговая вычислительная машина(хотя часть нейронов ведут себя как цифровые). Следовательно любое устрйоство, которое сможет продемонстрировать те же характеристики, что и человек в процессе мышления, можно с научной точки зрения считать обладающим сознанием.

----------


## Karadur

> Ну как бы да, но есть много но. Например возьмём теорию струн - так там больше похоже на религию, чем на научную теорию. Причём изначально просто постулируется(берётся на веру) некое утверждение.


Постулаты не являются предметом веры ни в коем случае. Постулаты всего лишь отправная точка для теории, причём постулаты должны быть взаимно-непротиворечивы.

Далее на постулатах и с помощью математического аппарата строится теория. После этого она проверяется на практике. Теория должна давать правильные прогнозы и результаты, согласующиеся с наблюдениями. Теория должна быть фальсифицируемой, т.
е. теоретики должны предложить эксперимент(ы) для её опровержения или доказательства. Если экспериментов нет или их провести трудно/невозможно, теория остаётся неподтверждённой.

Ни на одном этапе там не берётся ничего на веру.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Постулаты всего лишь отправная точка для теории, причём постулаты должны быть взаимно-непротиворечивы.


К теории струн как раз есть претензии, что она не фальсифицируема.

----------


## PampKin Head

Читая источник высшего наслаждения,  осознал,  что на определенном этапе Йоген должен сам убедиться на личном опыте,  есть ли читты у растений,  или их нет. 






....

----------


## Karadur

> Так я объясняю. С научной точки зрения - мозг это аналоговая вычислительная машина(хотя часть нейронов ведут себя как цифровые). Следовательно любое устрйоство, которое сможет продемонстрировать те же характеристики, что и человек в процессе мышления, можно с научной точки зрения считать обладающим сознанием.


Если создать устройство, которое будет выполнять все те же самые функции, что мозг, то да, есть основания полагать, что там появится сознание. Другое дело, что непонятно, как создать такое устройство. Компьютеры на данный момент неспособны моделировать мозг. Даже отдельные вполне вычислимые функции мозга получается моделировать лишь с ограничениями.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Если создать устройство, которое будет выполнять все те же самые функции, что мозг, то да, есть основания полагать, что там появится сознание. Другое дело, что непонятно, как создать такое устройство. Компьютеры на данный момент неспособны моделировать мозг. Даже отдельные вполне вычислимые функции мозга получается моделировать лишь с ограничениями.


Да, это так. Я согласен. Правда сознание у всех животных должно присутствовать. Не только у человека.

----------


## Альбина

> Тело - отчасти механизм, конечно. Точнее, в научных терминах, автомат. Иначе говоря, некая система, принимающая данные на входе и реагирующая на выходе.
> 
> Даже в мозгу значительная часть функций автоматическая.
> 
> Тем не менее, сознание в смысле осознавания и понимания не поддаётся пока автоматизации, нет даже теоретических подходов к этому. 
> 
> 
> 
> Скажем, компьютер через камеру будет "видеть" закат Солнца, у него будет *информация* о красном цвете заката, и её можно даже обработать как-то и запрограммированно включить реплику "ух ты, красиво", но программа не будет осознавать красного цвета и не будет чувствовать красоты. И, повторю, на сегодняшний день нет даже теории, как можно это запрограммировать.


Ну и вот.) Чувства и эмоции несут в себе больше информации,чем просто " сама информация.".И Это базовая часть сознания.Видимо такого у растений точно нет.А у животных.?.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (прошу прощения за засовывание носа :Smilie:

----------


## АртёмМ

> Ну и вот.) Чувства и эмоции несут в себе больше информации,чем просто " сама информация.".И Это базовая часть сознания.Видимо такого у растений точно нет.А у животных.?.... (прошу прощения за засовывание носа


Чувства и эмоции само собой есть  :Smilie:  Насчёт базовой части сознания тоже согласен. Просто пытались тут с научной точки зрения рассмотреть сознание  :Smilie:  Ну я про то и говорю, что стоит смотреть на вопрос шире.

----------

Альбина (31.07.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Фантазия и воображение как раз неплохо формализуются. Воображение - это умение построить в уме модель каких-то событий. В известном смысле у компьютеров лучше получается строить модели, чем у людей. Вообще, воображение - это сложный составной процесс, лучше рассматривать элементарные аспекты ума. А именно, можно показать, что к вычислениям не сводятся классические буддийские 5 чувств и шестой ум с эмоциями.


Воображение -- действительно, очень сложный процесс и, соответственно, очень многоаспектная способность. И чем примитивнее мы её определим, тем проще будет её моделировать.
Но упомянув воображение (именно как способность) _наряду с интуицией_, под воображением я не имел в виду умение строить модели. Речь шла о воображении не воссоздающем, а творческом, т.е. -- о способности творить нечто качественно новое, способное вызывать у зрителя не просто некие эмоции, но -- "открывать ему глаза", как это происходит в высоком искусстве... А в таком искусстве автор/творец может сам не понимать, чего он сотворил, уж не говоря о том, что берясь, к примеру, "сочинять" _вдруг_ стихотворение или рассказ, может _абсолютно_ не подозревать, о чём и как там будет...
Так вот, есть термин общий для такого воображения и интуиции: проницательность, прозрение, проникновение...

Закончу мысль, проведя аналогию с полушариями мозга: работу или функции "рассудочного" полушария можно имитировать и/или даже в чём-то его превосходить с помощью неких внешних устройств, но работу полушария "интуитивного" (действующего, к слову, мгновенно: без просчитывания и перебора вариантов) -- нет.
Такие дела. : )




> Взять орган зрения. Глаз как воспринимающее устройство сейчас легко имитируется. Цифровая видеокамера даст хорошее качество картинки. Дальше цифровая картинка в виде потока информации поступает в нашу программу, которая претендует на "квалию". Программа может дальше обрабатывать картинку, но... на любом этапе это будет не более чем преобразование информации, где, грубо говоря, одна последовательность бит переходит в другую. Может быть, много раз перейдёт, но всё в сумме это будет преобразование и ничего больше, даже если выполнять преобразования с огромной скоростью. Там не возникает этого неуловимого феномена восприятия картинки. Сейчас есть очень неплохие системы распознавания образов, которые, скажем, входную картинку преобразовывают в номерные знаки проезжающих машин, находят похожие лица на фотографиях и т.д. Но даже в очень сложных системах такого рода имитируется лишь первая, физическая часть органа зрения (в буддийском смылсе). Последняя фаза восприятия, когда мы "видим" картинку и понимаем, что на ней, компьютерам недоступна.


Тут -- почти согласен. Хотя -- что значит "понимаем", если вариантов понимания (связанного с жизн. опытом и всякими васанами... что, в принципе, программно, насколько понимаю, моделируется) может быть без числа?

----------


## Балдинг

> Почему это -- проблема? 
> Давно была отдельная тема по сходному вопросу, где я лично : ) настаивал на том, что сострадания много не бывает, а потому причинять, без особой на то необходимости (вроде ситуаций с угрозой для жизни), вред *и* растениям -- неправильно. И -- всё, и никаких проблем...


Здравствуйте, Юй Кан! "Давненько не брал я в руки шашек" :-) Но Ваше великодушное участие в жизни бф поддерживает мое пребывание здесь. Спасибо.
Как мне, в общем-то издавна, кажется, если смотреть этическую сторону вопроса, то тут у нас не только растения прибавляются, а, наверное всё.

[И "неживые" инструменты и механизмы. Типа вместо "варварского" обращения с автомобилем, мебелью, дрелью, компьютером, книгой, кирпичем, тротуаром, напильником, шкафом-купе и т.д. представляется этичным бережное, грамотное, функциональное использование]

----------

Юй Кан (01.08.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Жить вообще вредно.


Здравствуйте, Нико.
Не будучи в состоянии похвастаться книжной грамотностью, насколько я понял суть Учения (grain), честный человек, честно вступивший на путь, уходит в жизнь бездомную, живет за счет подаяний.
В наших реалиях это довольно близко к самоубийству (взять хотя бы разброс температур от более плюс 40 летом до ниже минус 40 зимой). Что в общем-то индифферентно честному человеку, вступившему на путь, т.к. он отбросил привязанности, включая привязанность к земному бытию.
Когда же некто, не отбросив даже телесное, считает себя буддистом, излучается аромат бесчестного человека (образно -- онаниста при искреннем заблуждении; либо просто бесчестного человека, в случае, если он практикует корыстно). 

У Вас на протяжении Вашего нынешнего земного воплощения таких осмыслений не случалось?

----------


## Юй Кан

Здравствуйте, Балдинг. Спасибо за лестную оценку моей персоны... : )

Добавлю, раз отвлеклись от растений на сознание вообще, что есть простое и вполне функциональное, как по мне, пусть и ненаучное, определение сознания: _способность реагировать/отзываться на внешние воздействия_.

Согласно этому определению можно с полной уверенностью говорить о том, что сознанием наделено всё сущее в мире: от элем. частиц до богов.
При этом оказывается, что уровни развития сознания можно соотносить с кол-вом степеней свободы согласно кол-ву вариантов реагирования на воздействия, доступных тому или иному объекту или существу...
Микромир трогать не буду, чтоб не запутывать(-ся : ), а вот с миром желаний всё раскладывается очень просто:
-- камни/минералы способны реагировать на внешние воздействия наиболее примитивно: расширяясь-сужаясь либо перемещаясь под воздействием внешней силы (хотя есть и исключения, вроде кристаллов, подобных растениям...);
-- растения -- прорастая/разрастаясь-увядая-давая семена, однако они, занимая то или иное пространство, не способны перемещаться в пространстве (хотя есть и исключения, вроде растений, способных отыскивать воду, с одной стороны, а с другой -- вроде растений-хищников, подобных животным...)...
И т.д., вплоть до человека, способного, в отличие от прочих сущих, на, условно говоря, "творческое" : ) реагирование и взаимодействие с окружающим миром.

С другой стороны, возможно ввести иную классификацию сознаний: по месту, занимаемому сознанием в системе отношений “бытие — сознание”.


№ ступениХарактер взаимоотношений
1.Сознание Младенческое: определяется Бытием.
2.Возмужавшее Сознание: Бытие определяется им.
3.Просветленное и умудренное Сознание, свободное от самостной необходимости воздействовать на Бытие: отныне оно взаимодействует с ним;у него нет нужды вмешиваться в ход событий: отныне оно само Со-Бытийно (см. НЕ-ДЕЯНИЕ).

Это всё я умудрился нарыть/измыслить до открытия для себя буддизма, с которым всё оно оказалось для мну самого как бы избыточным... : )

----------

Балдинг (01.08.2015)

----------


## Karadur

> Тут -- почти согласен. Хотя -- что значит "понимаем", если вариантов понимания (связанного с жизн. опытом и всякими васанами... что, в принципе, программно, насколько понимаю, моделируется) может быть без числа?


Понимание я имел в виду в виде элементарной интуиции (той самой). Элементарной в смысле применимости к простым базовым концепциям.

Например, возьмём концепцию числа. Ребёнку показывают, как считать. Один, два, три, десять, сто и так далее. Потом практически у всех детей возникает вопрос, когда в счёте надо остановиться. Оказывается, что никогда. И ребёнок вдруг осознаёт, понимает концепцию бесконечной последовательности чисел. Когда за любым числом есть ещё большее число.

Вроде бы просто, но на самом деле очень сложно. Потому что компьютер не понимает концепции бесконечной последовательности. На самом деле всё, что может компьютер - преобразовывать информацию. Более того, он не "понимает" идеи числа вообще, как ни странно. Компьютерный счёт - это просто преобразование информации по правилам. Люди, которые _понимают_ идею числа, вложили определённые правила в компьютерное железо, по которым выполняются вычисления. Туда можно вложить также правила, как обращаться с очень большими числами и что делать, когда происходит деление на ноль. Но это будет просто набор правил, как входную последовательность символов преобразовывать в выходную. Идея компьютерного счёта - не более чем семантика, вложенная в компьютер человеком. _Компьютеры считают без понимания, что такое число._

В этом очень важное отличие человека от машины, которое машина не может преодолеть. И если мы считаем, что понимание (в виде зачаточной интуции/мудрости) - одно из неотъемлемых свойств сознания, то компьютеры в нынешнем виде никогда не будут обладать сознанием.

----------

Юй Кан (03.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Работа вычислительных машин построена по томуже принципу, что и обычный выключатель лампочки +\-   ;  0\1  ;  да\нет  
Дальше идут четыре логических\булевых операции. На их основе уже начинается машинное программирование, на машинном надстраивается всё более высокоуровневое. 

Думаю, что машина всегда останется машиной. Будь то часовой механизм, выключатель или компьютер.

Внутренняя деятельность живого существа в данный момент, является следствием предыдущих моментов деятельности этого же существа и входит в причины последующих моментов.
Всё это происходит, происходило и будет происходить -  в индивидуальном пространстве осознавания. Природа этого пространства одинакова, что у Будд, что у людей, что у других существ. 
(имхо)

----------


## Антончик

> Как как? Покупать растительные продукты в магазине.
> Кроме того, буддистам останутся грибы, водоросли, лишайники. Наконец, можно поедать трупы любых существ, померших своей смертию.
> Буддист голодным не останется!


Водоросли и лишайники относятся к растениям. Кроме животных и растений у нас таки остаются грибы, бактерии, вирусы и археи ) Теперь осталось выяснить, есть ли сознание у представителей каждого этих царств... Если кто-то скажет, что у вирусов есть, тогда встанет вопрос, есть ли оно например у молекул РНК, которые умеют воспроизводить сами себя?

----------


## Фил

Теоретически сознание возможно даже у космической пыли (Больцмановский мозг). Так что....

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.08.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Например, возьмём концепцию числа. Ребёнку показывают, как считать. Один, два, три, десять, сто и так далее. Потом практически у всех детей возникает вопрос, когда в счёте надо остановиться. Оказывается, что никогда. И ребёнок вдруг осознаёт, понимает концепцию бесконечной последовательности чисел.


Концепция бесконечной последовательности ничем особенным не отличается от "обычных" концепций, о чем Вы сами и говорите, давая определение этой концепции:



> Когда за любым числом есть ещё большее число.


Осознать же саму бесконечность не может и Ваше сознание, так чем же компьютер хуже?  :Smilie: 




> Более того, он не "понимает" идеи числа вообще, как ни странно. Компьютерный счёт - это просто преобразование информации по правилам. Люди, которые _понимают_ идею числа, вложили определённые правила в компьютерное железо, по которым выполняются вычисления. Туда можно вложить также правила, как обращаться с очень большими числами и что делать, когда происходит деление на ноль. Но это будет просто набор правил, как входную последовательность символов преобразовывать в выходную. Идея компьютерного счёта - не более чем семантика, вложенная в компьютер человеком. _Компьютеры считают без понимания, что такое число._


Так что же такое число? Например, что такое 1? Вы можете выразить 1 через обобщающий или конкретизирующий признак, т.е. через очередную концепцию или набор концепций, но не можете объяснить ЧТО(!) такое 1. Значит ли это, что Вы не понимаете, что такое 1? Ведь на основе отсутствия убедительной обратной связи от компьютера, Вы почему-то определяете, что у него нет сознания.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (04.08.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Водоросли и лишайники относятся к растениям.


Это так себе растения!




> Теперь осталось выяснить, есть ли сознание у представителей каждого этих царств...


Слава Будде: древние буддисты за нас уже решили, что там нет сознания.

----------


## Karadur

> Осознать же саму бесконечность не может и Ваше сознание, так чем же компьютер хуже?


Я не могу представить в уме бесконечное количество чисел, но могу понять концепцию. Компьютер - не может.





> Так что же такое число? Например, что такое 1? Вы можете выразить 1 через обобщающий или конкретизирующий признак, т.е. через очередную концепцию или набор концепций, но не можете объяснить ЧТО(!) такое 1. Значит ли это, что Вы не понимаете, что такое 1? Ведь на основе отсутствия убедительной обратной связи от компьютера, Вы почему-то определяете, что у него нет сознания.


Я говорю, что на компьютере можно симулировать _некоторые_ аспекты человеческого сознания, но самые важные остаются за бортом.
Концепцию единицы мы как раз _понимаем_. У математиков есть подозрение, что концепция числа вообще не сводится ни к чему другому. Т.е. эта концепция аксиоматическая. Есть определение чисел через теорию множеств, но там возникают свои трудности (ну и просто другой набор аксиом).

В компьютере вообще никаких чисел и концепций нет. Там нет даже нулей и единиц как таковых, а также нет сложения и вычитания. Там ничего этого нет - прямо как у буддистов  :Wink: 
Всё что есть у компьютера - это возможность преобразовывать информацию по заданным правилам. Информация для компьютера это битовая последовательность, где каждый бит - это одно из двух состояний, которые мы называем 0 и 1 только лишь для простоты - компьютер не знает концепций нуля и единицы _как чисел._

Что происходит дальше - человек, _понимая_, что такое число, придаёт смысловую нагрузку информации и придумывает правила её кодировки и обработки. Упрощённо это выглядит так. На вход поступает элементарная задача - сложить два числа, *234 + 345*. Задача закодирована по определённым правилам в последовательность бит. В задачу входят сами числа и операция сложения, которую надо произвести. Далее компьютер по _заданным человеком_ правилам - т.е. грубо говоря, сложению столбиком - просто делает преобразование и входная информация превращается в ответ *579*, который потом используется в дальнейших преобразованиях или выводится к вам на экран, тоже через кучу преобразований. 

В целом процессоры обходятся несколькими простейшими операциями для преобразований, которых достаточно для построения любых более сложных. Но ни на каком этапе в компьютере не возникает понимания смысла преобразований и смысла преобразуемой информации. Для компьютера указанные выше числа - не числа, а просто последовательность бит. Задайте ему другие правила обработки (ошибочные) - и для компьютера ничего не изменится, он будет складывать с ошибками. Там не возникает осознавания, ощущений и т.д. 

Мы определяем, что у компьютера нет сознания по той причине, что не видим, как из указанных выше элементов оно может возникнуть. Учёные, которые работают над "сильным" искусственным интеллектом, строят гипотезы, что это всё "возникнет само", когда система достигнет "достаточной сложности". Но это не более чем гипотеза и нет теорий, которые подсказывали бы практический путь к достижению этого. Поэтому проблема называется hard problem of consciousness.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.08.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Я не могу представить в уме бесконечное количество чисел, но могу понять концепцию. Компьютер - не может. <...>


А что такое концепция? Лично я не понимаю, что такое число, бесконечное количество чисел и даже что такое концепция чего-либо, скажу больше, я вообще ничего не понимаю, только верю, что понимаю.  :Smilie: 

Касательно же сознания, то я, честно говоря, сильно сомневаюсь, что оно есть даже у Вас или у других людей(живых существ). А сомневаюсь я потому, что нет у меня никакой возможности (условно говоря) залезть к Вам или другим ЖС в голову и проверить, также вы осознаете сами себя или нет. Поэтому принципиального отличия между комком протоплазмы и электронным кремнием я не вижу. Да, и комок протоплазмы, и электронный кремний существуют только как концепции в моем уме. Проще говоря, у вас не то, что сознания, вас самих может и не быть вовсе.  :Smilie: 

И вот мне интересно, почему же Вы так уверены, что, мол, так оно и эдак, откуда черпается Ваша уверенность в истинности одного и ложности другого утверждений?

_"Каждый имеет свое мнение о возможном и невозможном, об истинном и неистинном. Почему истинно? Истинно потому, что считается истинным. Почему неистинно? Неистинно потому, что считается неистинным. Почему возможно? Возможно потому, что считается возможным. Почему невозможно? Невозможно потому, что считается невозможным"._
(отсюда: http://zendao.ru/library/Chzhuan-tzi )

----------

Фил (05.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> У математиков есть подозрение, что концепция числа вообще не сводится ни к чему другому. Т.е. эта концепция аксиоматическая. Есть определение чисел через теорию множеств, но там возникают свои трудности (ну и просто другой набор аксиом).


Т.е. это - догма.

----------


## Росиник

> Теоретически сознание возможно даже у космической пыли (Больцмановский мозг). Так что....

----------


## Karadur

> Т.е. это - догма.


Нет. Есть очень существенное отличие между аксиомой и догмой. Аксиома это нечто очевидное, непосредственно воспринимаемое и понятное всем. Посмотрите аксиомы Пеано, например.

----------


## Karadur

> И вот мне интересно, почему же Вы так уверены, что, мол, так оно и эдак, откуда черпается Ваша уверенность в истинности одного и ложности другого утверждений?


Ну если говорить о текущей теме, то я приводил аргументы, ссылки и так далее. 

Вы можете опровергать аргументацию или исходные посылки, но спрашивать, откуда у меня уверенность, неконструктивно. Как будто такой вопрос сам по себе что-то доказывает.

----------


## Фил

> Нет. Есть очень существенное отличие между аксиомой и догмой. 
> *Аксиома это нечто очевидное, непосредственно воспринимаемое и понятное всем.* 
> Посмотрите аксиомы Пеано, например.


Всем??? Очевидно??? Непосредственно воспринимаемое??




> Так, Демокрит говорит, что "человек" — то, что мы все знаем. 
> Но так не узнаем человека, потому что мы знаем и собаку, а по такому [рассуждению] и
> собака будет человеком; некоторых же людей мы не знаем, поэтому они не будут людьми. 
> Мало того, судя по этому пониманию, никто не будет человеком; 
> раз Демокрит считает нужным, чтобы все знали человека, а ни одного человека не знают все люди, 
> то никто, если следовать этому философу, не будет человеком.
> 
> /Секст Эмпирик, "Три книги Пирроновых положений", "О критерии КЕМ"/

----------

Андрей П. (05.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну если говорить о текущей теме, то я приводил аргументы, ссылки и так далее. 
> 
> Вы можете опровергать аргументацию или исходные посылки, но спрашивать, откуда у меня уверенность, неконструктивно. Как будто такой вопрос сам по себе что-то доказывает.


Это вопрос прояснил бы, откуда у Вас основания делать такие утверждения.
Потому что если у Вас таких оснований нет, то я могу точно так же сделать противоположные утверждения и они будут ничуть не хуже.
В таком случае, Вы просто "приводите ссылки".

----------

Андрей П. (05.08.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Ну если говорить о текущей теме, то я приводил аргументы, ссылки и так далее. 
> 
> Вы можете опровергать аргументацию или исходные посылки, но спрашивать, откуда у меня уверенность, неконструктивно. Как будто такой вопрос сам по себе что-то доказывает.


Я приношу извинения, если не оправдал Ваших ожиданий о "конструктивном" диалоге и потратил Ваше время на предоставление "конструктивных" доказательств. Мой вопрос не призван доказать что-либо, скорее наоборот: "_Всё, что можно основательно поколебать, - необходимо поколебать, и если оно не устоит - так тому и быть!_" (с)

----------


## Фил

> Нет. Есть очень существенное отличие между аксиомой и догмой. Аксиома это нечто очевидное, непосредственно воспринимаемое и понятное всем. Посмотрите аксиомы Пеано, например.


И уж если говорить об аксиомах Пеано, то для их "очевидности" как минимум необходимо владение арифметикой.
А это уже далеко не "все".

----------


## Karadur

> Всем??? Очевидно??? Непосредственно воспринимаемое??


Ну если точнее, это относится к тем же аксиомам арифметики или геометрии (Евклида), т.е. имеющим некоторое отношение к наблюдаемому миру. Могут быть аксиоматические системы, которые совсем неочевидны. 

Но мы говорили про арифметику. И главное это то, что аксиомы в любом случае не принимаются как догма.

----------


## Фил

> И главное это то, что аксиомы в любом случае не принимаются как догма.


А как что они принимаются?!!!
Как что?!!!
Вам не нравится слово "догма"?
Давайте назовем это "необоснованнное бездоказательное утверждение" ?

----------


## Karadur

Там выше разговор шёл в контексте сравнения аксиом и догм. Опять возвращаемся к простым арифметическим аксиомам, они очевидны и постигаются простым размышлением.

Аксиомы (постулаты) физических теорий, напр. теории относительности, не принимаются на веру, а всего лишь служат отправной точкой для теории. Если теория подтверждается на практике, то аксиомы тоже подтверждаются, иначе опровергаются.

Поэтому аксиомы нельзя назвать необоснованными и бездоказательными.

Догмы в религиозном смысле не воспринимаются напрямую, это объект веры.




> А как что они принимаются?!!!
> Как что?!!!
> Вам не нравится слово "догма"?
> Давайте назовем это "необоснованнное бездоказательное утверждение" ?

----------

Vladiimir (05.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Там выше разговор шёл в контексте сравнения аксиом и догм. Опять возвращаемся к простым арифметическим аксиомам, они очевидны и постигаются простым размышлением.


Вам - очевидно и постигаются.
Человеку, который не умеет считать - неочевидно и не постигается.
Уже квантор "всем" не работает.




> Аксиомы (постулаты) физических теорий, напр. теории относительности, не принимаются на веру, а всего лишь служат отправной точкой для теории. Если теория подтверждается на практике, то аксиомы тоже подтверждаются, иначе опровергаются.


Это очень большая проблема "подтверждается на практике".
Что именно считать экспериментальным подтверждением?
Какое количество экспериментов? 100? 1000? 10000?
Будет ли подтверждением в таком случае 1 эксперимент?

Повторяемость - дацзыбао научного мировоззрения.
Сциентическая обертка догматизма.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вам - очевидно и постигаются.
> Человеку, который не умеет считать - неочевидно и не постигается.
> Уже квантор "всем" не работает.


Индейцы пираха, в языке которых раньше были только числа один, два и много.

----------

Фил (05.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Индейцы пираха, в языке которых раньше были только числа один, два и много.


Даже вроде бы всего 2: несколько и много




> Несколько означает 2-3 штуки чего-либо, много – это например 6 штук и больше. Понятия «один» вообще нет. Например, одна пиранья – она не одна, это просто пиранья.


Вот вам и "очевидная концепция числа 1"  :Frown:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.08.2015)

----------


## Karadur

> Вам - очевидно и постигаются.
> Человеку, который не умеет считать - неочевидно и не постигается.
> Уже квантор "всем" не работает.


Всем, кто занимается математикой. Кто не умеет считать, может научиться (если хватит умственных способностей) и обнаружит интуитивную и очевидную верность базовых аксиом.




> Это очень большая проблема "подтверждается на практике".
> Что именно считать экспериментальным подтверждением?
> Какое количество экспериментов? 100? 1000? 10000?
> Будет ли подтверждением в таком случае 1 эксперимент?
> 
> Повторяемость - дацзыбао научного мировоззрения.
> Сциентическая обертка догматизма.


Мы переписываемся на форуме, который существует только лишь благодаря научным достижениям, растиражированным 100, 10000, 1000000 раз в тех же пресловутых компьютерах.

Но тут мы немного уклонились от темы, мне кажется. В свете предыдущего разговора, что вы, собственно, хотите сказать? Что у компьютеров есть (или может быть потенциально) сознание или что его нет? Растения, у которых есть своеобразная запрограммированная реакция на изменение внешних условий, могут претендовать на наличие сознания?

----------


## Фил

> Всем, кто занимается математикой. Кто не умеет считать, может научиться (если хватит умственных способностей) и обнаружит интуитивную и очевидную верность базовых аксиом.


Если бы все можно было объяснить таким позитивизмом.





> Мы переписываемся на форуме, который существует только лишь благодаря научным достижениям, растиражированным 100, 10000, 1000000 раз в тех же пресловутых компьютерах.


Я о другом.
У Вас есть теория.
Вы ставите эксперимент.
Эксперимент подтверждает теорию.
Для верности Вы ставите еще один эксперимент.
Опять подтверждение.
Вам этого достаточно?
Или надо поставить 1000 экспериментов?
Где гарантия, что  1001 эксперимент даст тот-же результат





> Но тут мы немного уклонились от темы, мне кажется. В свете предыдущего разговора, что вы, собственно, хотите сказать? Что у компьютеров есть (или может быть потенциально) сознание или что его нет? Растения, у которых есть своеобразная запрограммированная реакция на изменение внешних условий, могут претендовать на наличие сознания?


А вот этого я не знаю.
Какой критерий, что у камня нет сознания?
Если оно есть у Джонни Бонэма оставшегося без рук, ног и органов чувств (прототип героя песни Metalllica "One") ?

----------

АртёмМ (06.08.2015)

----------


## Karadur

> Даже вроде бы всего 2: несколько и много
> 
> 
> 
> Вот вам и "очевидная концепция числа 1"


 А что это доказывает? Мы полагаем, что у маленьких детей есть сознание, многие себя даже помнят в возрасте, когда ещё не умели считать.

Я говорил, что ум человека в принципе обладает качествами, которых у компьютера не будет никогда.

Пример с индейцами непоказателен, потому что неизвестно, действительно ли они не умели считать или исследователи неправильно расшифровали их язык.

В русском языке тоже есть рудименты - разные окончания у числительных. Одн-ого, дв-ух, тр-ёх, четыр-ёх, пя-ти, шес-ти.

----------


## Фил

Это доказывает, что концепции неочевидны. Что им - учатся. В противном случае они были бы очевидны и детям и индейцам Пираха. Но в тпком случае концепция числа 1 качественнт не отличается от концепции духа леса.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

Вполне возможна скоро будет имитация интеллекта на основе обработки Больших Данных. А там уж и имитацию от оригинала не отличишь. Будем потом имитацией компьютера  :Smilie: . Компьютер не способен к творчеству, но кто его знает. А ну как нарисует потом что-то синтезированное из Модильяни-Пикассо-Дюрера до чего человек бы и не додумался?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Всем??? Очевидно??? Непосредственно воспринимаемое??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Так, Демокрит говорит, что "человек" — то, что мы все знаем.
> Но так не узнаем человека, потому что мы знаем и собаку, а по такому [рассуждению] и
> собака будет человеком; некоторых же людей мы не знаем, поэтому они не будут людьми.
> Мало того, судя по этому пониманию, никто не будет человеком;


Это плохонький софизм.

----------


## Фил

> Это плохонький софизм.


Это не софизм.
Это - правда!

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это не софизм.
> Это - правда!


Нет! не правда!

----------


## Karadur

> Это доказывает, что концепции неочевидны. Что им - учатся. В противном случае они были бы очевидны и детям и индейцам Пираха. Но в тпком случае концепция числа 1 качественнт не отличается от концепции духа леса.


Отличается.  У индейцев Пираха просто нет концепции чисел вообще (или есть в очень рудиментарной форме). Однако в тех культурах, где есть понимание чисел, оно везде одинаковое. Т.е. когда ум развивается достаточно, чтобы понять идею числового ряда, он везде приходит к одинаковым представлениям о нём. Ноль "изобретали" независимо разные культуры. При достаточном развитии ума любое существо в наблюдаемой вселенной придёт к аксиомам Пеано в итоге или их эквиваленту. Аналогично будет с аксиомами геометрии.

----------


## Фил

> Отличается.  У индейцев Пираха просто нет концепции чисел вообще (или есть в очень рудиментарной форме). Однако в тех культурах, где есть понимание чисел, оно везде одинаковое. Т.е. когда ум развивается достаточно, чтобы понять идею числового ряда, он везде приходит к одинаковым представлениям о нём. Ноль "изобретали" независимо разные культуры. При достаточном развитии ума любое существо в наблюдаемой вселенной придёт к аксиомам Пеано в итоге или их эквиваленту. Аналогично будет с аксиомами геометрии.


Я так понимаю, Вы приверженец идеи Прогресса. Линейного развития Истории. Я например не могу сопоставить идею числа и развитие ума. Пираха - технически отсталый народ, как я понял из той заметки. Но живут они также как и мы.

----------


## Фил

Дело еще в том, что концепция числового ряда крайне ущербна. Но в нашей культуре - табу думать о таких вещах.

----------


## Karadur

> Я так понимаю, Вы приверженец идеи Прогресса. Линейного развития Истории. Я например не могу сопоставить идею числа и развитие ума. Пираха - технически отсталый народ, как я понял из той заметки. Но живут они также как и мы.


Во-первых, не приверженец, а во-вторых, причём тут это? Речь шла всего лишь о поиске в человеке аспектов сознания, которых нельзя было бы просимулировать на компьютере.


Пропустил одно из предыдущих сообщений, отвечаю тут




> А вот этого я не знаю.
> Какой критерий, что у камня нет сознания?
> Если оно есть у Джонни Бонэма оставшегося без рук, ног и органов чувств (прототип героя песни Metalllica "One") ?


Я уже писал выше довольно очевидную вещь - это вы должны доказывать, что у камня есть сознание, а не я, что его нет. Или, если вернуться к тем же компьютерам - если вы создатель так называемого сильного искусственного интеллекта, это ваша задача будет доказать, что ваше создание обладает сознанием. Аналогично и с деревьями.

----------


## Фил

> Я уже писал выше довольно очевидную вещь - это вы должны доказывать, что у камня есть сознание, а не я, что его нет.


Э... я вообще ничего не должен никому доказывать.
Я ничего не утверждал, на минуточку.
Это вот Вы, если утверждаете, что у камня сознания нет - то и доказывайте, что его там нет.
А я сказал, что я не знаю, есть оно там или нет.
И в рамках полемики, на одно безосновательное утверждение, что его там нет, предложил равноценное безосновательное утверждение, что оно там есть.
Вот и все.

----------


## Фил

> Во-первых, не приверженец, а во-вторых, причём тут это? Речь шла всего лишь о поиске в человеке аспектов сознания, которых нельзя было бы просимулировать на компьютере.


А при том, что Вы считаете способность к математике некоей высшей точкой развития ума.
На основании чего?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Отличается.  У индейцев Пираха просто нет концепции чисел вообще (или есть в очень рудиментарной форме). Однако в тех культурах, где есть понимание чисел, оно везде одинаковое. Т.е. когда ум развивается достаточно, чтобы понять идею числового ряда, он везде приходит к одинаковым представлениям о нём. Ноль "изобретали" независимо разные культуры. При достаточном развитии ума любое существо в наблюдаемой вселенной придёт к аксиомам Пеано в итоге или их эквиваленту. Аналогично будет с аксиомами геометрии.


Неправда ваша. Нуль как число изобрели только вавилоняне и индийцы. Китайцы и арабы его заимствовали. А греко-римская культура просуществовала без понятия нуля, да и европейцы только после Эйлера стали считать нуль нормальным числом. Скажете, у римлян был недостаточно развит ум?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.08.2015)

----------


## Karadur

> А при том, что Вы считаете способность к математике некоей высшей точкой развития ума.


Не считаю. Где это я писал такое? Я писал про то, что достаточно развитый ум может понять концепцию числовой последовательности. Как из этого следует утверждение выше?




> Это вот Вы, если утверждаете, что у камня сознания нет - то и доказывайте, что его там нет.


Это вроде бы ваши утверждения?




> Проблема то в том, что растения живые и чувства у них тоже есть.





> Теоретически сознание возможно даже у космической пыли (Больцмановский мозг). Так что....

----------


## Karadur

> Неправда ваша. Нуль как число изобрели только вавилоняне и индийцы. Китайцы и арабы его заимствовали. А греко-римская культура просуществовала без понятия нуля, да и европейцы только после Эйлера стали считать нуль нормальным числом. Скажете, у римлян был недостаточно развит ум?


Да вроде бы у Майя был ещё нуль.
Нуль был как пример. Неважно, сами они изобрели или поняли и приняли чужую концепцию. Важна универсальность концепции. Если культура достаточно развита, она принимает это понятие и людям становится ясно, что по-другому никак нельзя. Математика универсальна для всех.

Насчёт римлян. Они были развиты во многих отношениях, но математика у них была в зачаточном состоянии. Римские цифры - непозиционная система счисления, с ней очень трудно производить манипуляции.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Не считаю. Где это я писал такое? Я писал про то, что достаточно развитый ум может понять концепцию числовой последовательности. Как из этого следует утверждение выше?


Я имел в виду, что значит у римлян с непозиционной системой счисления был недостачно развитый ум.
А это не так.




> Это вроде бы ваши утверждения?


Растения действительно живые.
А есть у них сознание или нет я не знаю.
А про "Больцмановский мозг" - Вы хотите с Больцманом  и Ко (Линде и др.) поспорить?
Я бы побоялся.

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91...BE%D0%B7%D0%B3

----------


## Karadur

> Я имел в виду, что значит у римлян с непозиционной системой счисления был недостачно развитый ум.
> А это не так.


Ум у них, очевидно, был потенциально способен понять концепцию нуля и позиционной системы счисления, но не было соответствующей системы знаний.




> Растения действительно живые.
> А есть у них сознание или нет я не знаю.
> А про "Больцмановский мозг" - Вы хотите с Больцманом  и Ко (Линде и др.) поспорить?
> Я бы побоялся.
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91...BE%D0%B7%D0%B3


Вы там писали, что растения чувствуют. Это означает наличие сознания хотя бы в примитивной форме.

Насчёт больцмановского мозга. Там имеется в виду физический мозг, получившийся в результате квантовых флуктуаций. Но там неявно предполагается, что, если скопировать поатомно человеческий мозг, то он будет думать и осознавать себя. Или, другими словами, что мозг является причиной сознания.

----------


## Антончик

Реакция на изменение внешней среды не есть сознание. Реагировать может очень многое.

----------

Алексей Л (05.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Вы там писали, что растения чувствуют. Это означает наличие сознания хотя бы в примитивной форме.


Допустим я сомневаюсь, что вы чувствуете и что у вас есть сознание. Хотите попытаться доказать мне, что вы чувствуете или что наделены сознанием?

----------


## АртёмМ

> Там имеется в виду физический мозг, получившийся в результате квантовых флуктуаций. Но там неявно предполагается, что, если скопировать поатомно человеческий мозг, то он будет думать и осознавать себя.


Тело человека состоит из атомов, в чём проблема? Я например думаю и осознаю.

----------


## Юрлинг

> Однако с точки зрения машинного интеллекта, есть возможность определить, может ли человек обходить фундаментальные ограничения, налагаемые на компьютеры. Дело в том, что компьютеры принципиально не могут решать определённый класс задач, которые называются невычислимыми - независимо от скорости процессоров, памяти и т.д. А человек, по некоторым данным, может. Тут уже была полемика по этому поводу года два или три назад, кстати. Если найду, дам ссылку.





> Например, возьмём концепцию числа. Ребёнку показывают, как считать. Один, два, три, десять, сто и так далее. Потом практически у всех детей возникает вопрос, когда в счёте надо остановиться. Оказывается, что никогда. И ребёнок вдруг осознаёт, понимает концепцию бесконечной последовательности чисел. Когда за любым числом есть ещё большее число.
> 
> Вроде бы просто, но на самом деле очень сложно. Потому что компьютер не понимает концепции бесконечной последовательности. На самом деле всё, что может компьютер - преобразовывать информацию. Более того, он не "понимает" идеи числа вообще, как ни странно.


Приветствую всех!
Если я правильно понял, эти идеи - из книг Роджера Пенроуза? Вообще, интересная тема. Там в книгах он приводит доказательство, что сознание нельзя свести к вычислимым алгоритмам. Само доказательство довольно простое. Но потом он рассматривает возражения оппонентов и отвечает на них. И там уже надо глубоко вникать во всю аргументацию - я пока не до конца понимаю эти замысловатые рассуждения. Кто-нибудь читал, разобрался во всех тонкостях?

----------


## Лагов

> Для читающих на английском большой обзор в "Нью-Йоркере" от Майкла Поллана "Разумное растение", обобщающий результаты множества современных исследований и показывающий, что растения так же чувствуют боль, как и их более подвижные собратья


М.б., он просто писал о своей подруге?

----------


## Нико

> М.б., он просто писал о своей подруге?


А вы, как я посмотрю, начинаете "разворачиваться"?

----------


## Лагов

> А вы, как я посмотрю, начинаете "разворачиваться"?


Изначально обращенный не может "разворачиваться".

----------


## Алексей Л

> Реакция на изменение внешней среды не есть сознание. Реагировать может очень многое.


Правильно, это химическая реакция.

Ни люди ни животные не воспринимают растения как живые существа, и правильно делают, несмотря на то что растения "растут" они всего-лишь органика то есть клеточная структура, совсем не обязательно имеющая вошедшее в нее сознание. Этого не может произойти так как нет наличия трех врат- думающего ума (в данном случае мозга), рта, хотя есть тело. Этого недостаточно, растение не может создавать действие, принимать решения, выражать себя, оно не создает карму и не может быть следствием кармы, а ответьте как мне следствием какой кармы может быть рождение растением?

----------

Пема Ванчук (06.09.2015)

----------


## Юрлинг

> Правильно, это химическая реакция.
> 
> Ни люди ни животные не воспринимают растения как живые существа, и правильно делают, несмотря на то что растения "растут" они всего-лишь органика то есть клеточная структура, совсем не обязательно имеющая вошедшее в нее сознание. Этого не может произойти так как нет наличия трех врат- думающего ума (в данном случае мозга), рта, хотя есть тело. Этого недостаточно, растение не может создавать действие, принимать решения, выражать себя, оно не создает карму и не может быть следствием кармы, а ответьте как мне следствием какой кармы может быть рождение растением?


"Но если туп как дерево - родишься баобабом..." (с)  :Smilie:  

Ладно, насчет растений Ваши рассуждения выглядят логично. А что думаете про грибы? Ведь некоторые грибы могут обучаться, запоминать информацию, решать задачи вроде того, как найти выход из лабиринта и т. п. Получается, грибы "создают действие, принимают решения, выражают себя"? Можно ли говорить о том, что они создают карму?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> "Но если туп как дерево - родишься баобабом..." (с)  
> 
> Ладно, насчет растений Ваши рассуждения выглядят логично. А что думаете про грибы? Ведь некоторые грибы


Разве только некоторые?

----------


## Юрлинг

> Разве только некоторые?


 Имеется в виду: по крайней мере некоторые.

----------


## Лагов

> Имеется в виду: по крайней мере некоторые.


Тогда налицо грибофобия.

----------


## Дубинин

Сперматозоиды устроены по принципу грибов- наши предки были всем на этой планете и мы проходим все фазы.

----------

Паня (05.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2015), Юрлинг (05.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Сперматозоиды устроены по принципу грибов- наши предки были всем на этой планете и мы проходим все фазы.


Что вы помните про фазу гриба?

----------


## Дубинин

> Что вы помните про фазу гриба?


Ну память уже не "та", но кое что смутно..(в этой фазе помнить нечем)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Ну память уже не "та", но кое что смутно..


Смутно- это на общем фоне забывчивости. А ясно, если сконцентрироваться. Итак, что вы помните?

----------


## Дубинин

> Смутно- это на общем фоне забывчивости. А ясно, если сконцентрироваться. Итак, что вы помните?


Если сконцентрироваться- то только как у нас- у просветлённых принято- не воспроизвести в мозгу ранее пережитое (какой мозг у гриба?)- а наясновидеть напрямую. (как-же я вам не просветлённым передам переживание безмозглых- только прямое познание- только сами)

----------


## Нико

> Смутно- это на общем фоне забывчивости. А ясно, если сконцентрироваться. Итак, что вы помните?


Память уже не та, чувак, согласись. Оттого приходится задавать одни и те же вопросы снова и снова... снова и снова...

----------


## Лагов

> Если сконцентрироваться- то только как у нас- у просветлённых принято- не воспроизвести в мозгу ранее пережитое (какой мозг у гриба?)- а наясновидеть напрямую. (как-же я вам не просветлённым передам переживание безмозглых- только прямое познание- только сами)


И, какой мозг у гриба?

----------


## Юрлинг

> Сперматозоиды устроены по принципу грибов- наши предки были всем на этой планете и мы проходим все фазы.


Интересный ролик, спасибо.

----------


## Алексей Л

> "Но если туп как дерево - родишься баобабом..." (с)  
> 
> Ладно, насчет растений Ваши рассуждения выглядят логично. А что думаете про грибы? Ведь некоторые грибы могут обучаться, запоминать информацию, решать задачи вроде того, как найти выход из лабиринта и т. п. Получается, грибы "создают действие, принимают решения, выражают себя"? Можно ли говорить о том, что они создают карму?


Чего-чего грибы могут? 
Вот вам мое определение живого существа: оно имеет сознание и шевелится (мышцы, органы) а если не шевелится значит не живое ))

----------


## Юрлинг

> Чего-чего грибы могут?


Я про эксперименты Тошиюки Накагаки.



> Вот вам мое определение живого существа: оно имеет сознание и шевелится (мышцы, органы) а если не шевелится значит не живое ))


Ну вот ролик, который  выше приводили: там про грибы, которые могли передвигаться (плавать). И про хищные грибы тоже упоминается.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я про эксперименты Тошиюки Накагаки.
> 
> Ну вот ролик, который  выше приводили: там про грибы, которые могли передвигаться (плавать). И про хищные грибы тоже упоминается.


В ролике нет ничего кроме слов, цветы тоже бывают хищные но это рефлексы а не сознательная деятельность

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вопрос:

Какое даётся определение для "живые существа", в соответствии с Абхидхармой?

----------


## Нико

> Вопрос:
> 
> Какое даётся определение для "живые существа", в соответствии с Абхидхармой?


Ответ: это те, кто наделён обычным, непросветлённым умом.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вопрос:
> Какое даётся определение для "живые существа", в соответствии с Абхидхармой?


Вопрос, как понимаю себе, несколько странный, поскольку -- как минимум, в Махаяне -- есть перечень классов живых существ или путей/миров/сфер перерождения, делящихся на благие и неблагие и соотносимые также с состояниями сознания человека, переживаемыми при жизни. Всего их, насколько знаю, шесть (иногда говорят о пяти мирах, объединяя миры асуров и богов). Называть или сами знаете? : )

А если закапываться в Абхидхарму, представление о живом существе значительно усложняется по всем фронтам...
Скажем, как изложено здесь: Александр Орлов, КАРМА В БУДДИЗМЕ.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вопрос, как понимаю себе, несколько странный, поскольку -- как минимум, в Махаяне -- есть перечень классов живых существ или путей/миров/сфер перерождения, делящихся на благие и неблагие и соотносимые также с состояниями сознания человека, переживаемыми при жизни. Всего их, насколько знаю, шесть (иногда говорят о пяти мирах, объединяя миры асуров и богов). Называть или сами знаете? : )
> 
> А если закапываться в Абхидхарму, представление о живом существе значительно усложняется по всем фронтам...
> Скажем, как изложено здесь: Александр Орлов, КАРМА В БУДДИЗМЕ.


Юй Кан, и Вы предпочитаете цитировать Орлова??? Вот уж чего от Вас совсем не ожидала :Frown:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, и Вы предпочитаете цитировать Орлова??? Вот уж чего от Вас совсем не ожидала


Оффтоп:"Всё ломается: чувства, люди, штопор… Особенно штопор меня расстроил… Вот уж от него я такого не ожидала!" Так? : ))

Интоп:
Ашыпка/неправда: дав линк на статью с много чего усложняющим (о чём предупредил, нет?) разбором понятия, я никого не цитировал...
А если не делать ни из кого культа, как и жупела, жизнь становится несколько легче, в силу уменьшения кол-ва предубеждений.

Май, когда уже научитесь обдумывать то, что пишете, а не просто эмоционально реагировать безотносительно сути исходного сообщения? %)
Это то, чего терпеливо жду от Вас аз. : )

----------


## Нико

> Оффтоп:"Всё ломается: чувства, люди, штопор… Особенно штопор меня расстроил… Вот уж от него я такого не ожидала!" Так? : ))
> 
> Интоп:
> Ашыпка/неправда: дав линк на статью с много чего усложняющим (о чём предупредил, нет?) разбором понятия, я никого не цитировал...
> А если не делать ни из кого культа, как и жупела, жизнь становится несколько легче, в силу уменьшения кол-ва предубеждений.
> 
> Май, когда уже научитесь обдумывать то, что пишете, а не просто эмоционально реагировать безотносительно сути исходного сообщения? %)
> Это то, чего терпеливо жду от Вас аз. : )


Я поняла всю "матчасть", но понимания и признания Орлова не дождётесь). "Да, скифы мы, да, азиаты мы, с раскосыми и жадными очами!" (с) ))))))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я поняла всю "матчасть", но понимания и признания Орлова не дождётесь). "Да, скифы мы, да, азиаты мы, с раскосыми и жадными очами!" (с) ))))))


Какие скифы, какое "я поняла ВСЮ “матчасть”", если ошибаются даже иерархи -- напомнить? : )
А статью-то Орлова ведь не читали? Знач, "книжку не читала, но мнение по поводу автора имею"...

----------


## Нико

> Какие скифы, какое "я поняла ВСЮ “матчасть”", если ошибаются даже иерархи -- напомнить? : )
> А статью-то Орлова ведь не читали? Знач, "книжку не читала, но мнение по поводу автора имею"...


Первое впечатление - оно остаётся навсегда, дорогой Юй Канчик. )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Первое впечатление - оно остаётся навсегда, дорогой Юй Канчик. )


Вот в отношении меня -- сколько раз менялось вчепятление : )? Ой, много... 
Вспомнил, потому как фсплыло фдруг Пемино фамильярненькое похлопывание по плечу... Не надо бы, а? : )

----------


## Нико

> Вот в отношении меня -- сколько раз менялось вчепятление : )? Ой, много... 
> Вспомнил, потому как фсплыло фдруг Пемино фамильярненькое похлопывание по плечу... Не надо бы, а? : )


Хорошо, я извиняюсь за фамильярность).

----------

Юй Кан (06.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вопрос, как понимаю себе, несколько странный, поскольку -- как минимум, в Махаяне -- есть перечень классов живых существ или путей/миров/сфер перерождения, делящихся на благие и неблагие и соотносимые также с состояниями сознания человека, переживаемыми при жизни. Всего их, насколько знаю, шесть (иногда говорят о пяти мирах, объединяя миры асуров и богов). Называть или сами знаете? : )
> 
> А если закапываться в Абхидхарму, представление о живом существе значительно усложняется по всем фронтам...
> [/URL].


Да, этот  немного странный вопрос, возник в контексте данной темы.
В данной теме часто говориться "живые существа", причём подразумевается не будд. представление о шести классах дышащих\чувствующих\мыслящих\действующих существ, а что-то типа этого "живые существа"

И у меня вопрос, точнее даже два:

Какой будд. термин пали\санскрит\тибетский переводиться на русский - "живые существа"?

Есть ли в Абхидхарме (не обязательно Васубандху) или в комментариях - чёткое определение этого термина?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, этот  немного странный вопрос, возник в контексте данной темы.
> В данной теме часто говориться "живые существа", причём подразумевается не будд. представление о шести классах дышащих\чувствующих\мыслящих\действующих существ, а что-то типа этого "живые существа"


Своё отношение ко всему сущему как обладающему сознанием уже когда-то объяснял, в этой же теме, в том смысле, что сострадания много не бывает. : )
Хотя в своих деяниях джайны, конечно, идут в этом вопросе куда дальше. Респект им за это. : )




> Какой будд. термин пали\санскрит\тибетский переводиться на русский - "живые существа"?


Пал. _сатта_, санскр. _саттва_.
Хотя у них есть и синонимы. Для санскр.: http://www.spokensanskrit.de/index.p...e&direction=AU

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Своё отношение ко всему сущему как обладающему сознанием уже когда-то объяснял, в этой же теме, в том смысле, что сострадания много не бывает. : )
> Хотя в своих деяниях джайны, конечно, идут в этом вопросе куда дальше. Респект им за это. : )
> 
> 
> Пал. _сатта_, санскр. _саттва_.


А джняна-саттвы тоже относятся к живым существам?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А джняна-саттвы тоже относятся к живым существам?


Чем они отличаются от бодхисаттв?

----------


## Нико

> Чем они отличаются от бодхисаттв?


Как бы... Это будды).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как бы... Это будды).


Странно, а Гугол -- от имени ламы Сонама Дордже -- грит, что это божества. %)
Что, полагаю, не делает их бесчувственными не-существами. : )

----------


## Нико

> Странно, а Гугол -- от имени ламы Сонама Дордже -- грит, что это божества. %)
> Что, полагаю, не делает их не-существами. : )


Нет, конечно, но у Вас уже второй раз хромая ссылка))).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет, конечно, но у Вас уже второй раз хромая ссылка))).


Опять пшли непонятки с Нико... %)
Обе эти ссылки хромые (или битые?) у Вас, ибо у мну они -- норм.

----------


## Нико

> Опять пшли непонятки с Нико... %)
> Обе эти ссылки хромые (или битые?) у Вас, ибо у мну они -- норм.


Не, Вы просто не на тех ссылаетесь).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не, Вы просто не на тех ссылаетесь).


Май, Вы уже ваще... Переходите в режим славного Бао, потребовавшего как-то перед постом в БФ инфы уточнять у него, знакома ли она ЕМУ. %)
Я не против, развлекайтесь, но знайте же меру... Ибо форум не должен ориентироваться на Вас. Тормозите, а?

----------


## Нико

> Май, Вы уже ваще... Переходите в режим славного Бао, потребовавшего как-то перед постом в БФ инфы уточнять у него, знакома ли она ЕМУ. %)
> Я не против, развлекайтесь, но знайте же меру... Ибо форум не должен ориентироваться на Вас. Тормозите, а?


Я-то приторможу, только при разъяснении ключевых ваджраянских понятий можно ссылаться на других людей? Или нельзя?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я-то приторможу, только при разъяснении ключевых ваджраянских понятий можно ссылаться на других людей? Или нельзя?


Я и сослался, на ла-му. Для примера, потому как Гугол много чего по этому термину повывесил, в т.ч. и такое же, помимо этого ламы. 
(На полях: в очередной раз убедился, какая путаница с понятиями в ТБ.)

Показали бы лучше (не команда, рац. предложение : ) Влад. Николаичу, как _саттва_ будет на тиб. Али не знаете? : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> как _саттва_ будет на тиб.: )


сем-па སེམས་དཔའ།

----------


## Юй Кан

> сем-па སེམས་དཔའ།


А чего спрашивали? : ))

----------


## Нико

> сем-па སེམས་དཔའ།
> 
> Щас ещё коечто  допишу


Про живых существ я бы сказала "сем чен", тибетский лень набирать.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А чего спрашивали? : ))


Не мог понять, какое именно слово переводиться нашим - живые существа.
Всё думал - джива.

Благодаря Вашему объяснению, что саттва - теперь стало понятно  :Kiss:  Спасибо!

----------

Юй Кан (06.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Про живых существ я бы сказала "сем чен", тибетский лень набирать.


Вот этож и хотел дописать, но пришлось проверить размер шрифта, так как тибетский не набираю - копирую. 

Ещё интересно, что тибетским корнем སེམས  sem, перевели санскритское citta. 
И благодаря ссылке @*Юй Кан* оказывается, что  sattva и  cetanatA - синонимы.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не мог понять, какое именно слово переводиться нашим - живые существа.
> Всё думал - джива.


А может быть и jIva, кстати. : ) Хотя -- значительно реже...
Да, и все эти синонимы (_satta/sattva/jIva_) -- это ед. число: "живое сущ-во".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ещё интересно, что тибетским корнем སེམས  sem, перевели санскритское citta. 
> И благодаря ссылке @*Юй Кан* оказывается, что  sattva и  cetanatA - синонимы.


Не очень они синонимы: cetanatA. %)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Ну а словарь то в обратном переводе на sentient being  приводит и  sattva и   cetanatA  )
.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну а словарь то в обратном переводе на sentient being  приводит и  sattva и   cetanatA  ).


_cetanatA_ = *state* of a sentient or conscious being
Понятно?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> _cetanatA_ = *state* of a sentient or conscious being
> Понятно?


Не совсем понятно, что в данном случае значит state?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не совсем понятно, что в данном случае значит state?


А если так: https://translate.google.ru/#auto/ru...scious%20being ?
Речь, естественно, не о богатстве, а об уме (_читте_ : ) сущ-ва.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Теперь понял.

Но то что sattva тибетские переводчики перевели с использованием корня སེམས,
а སེམས есть калька с citta, по-моему интересно в контексте данной темы.

Конечно надо ещё учитывать, что противопоставление живое-неживое, сознание-материя и т.п., не свойственно Учению Будды.

----------


## Антончик

> "Но если туп как дерево - родишься баобабом..." (с)  
> 
> Ладно, насчет растений Ваши рассуждения выглядят логично. А что думаете про грибы? Ведь некоторые грибы могут обучаться, запоминать информацию, решать задачи вроде того, как найти выход из лабиринта и т. п. Получается, грибы "создают действие, принимают решения, выражают себя"? Можно ли говорить о том, что они создают карму?


А что думаете про неживые самоорганизующиеся системы?

----------


## Юрлинг

> В ролике нет ничего кроме слов, цветы тоже бывают хищные но это рефлексы а не сознательная деятельность


Да-да, эту Вашу мысль я понял. Я все это к тому говорил, что непонятно, где провести грань между сознанием и рефлексами. Исходя из Вашего определения для сознания требуются "мышцы, органы". Тогда получается, что Венерина мухоловка(хищный цветок) обладает только рефлексами и ловит животных бессознательно, а коралловые полипы, например, обладая мышцами и нервами, уже ловят животных сознательно. Что ж, возможно, Вы правы, и так оно и есть, но это все недоказуемо.



> А что думаете про неживые самоорганизующиеся системы?


Про неживые, в каком смысле? Здесь уже выше разбирали, что в буддизме "живые существа" -это устоявшийся перевод "sentinent beings" (по смыслу - чувствующие существа или ощущающие существа). Но думаю, в любом случае, при неравновесных процессах возникают самоорганизующиеся системы, т.н. диссипативные структуры, рассматриваем мы химию или биологию.

----------


## Won Soeng

По исходному вопросу темы: растения конечно же имеют чувственное восприятие, например - тянутся к свету (т.е. имеют и побуждение и различение). Но для существа (пять совокупностей цепляния) недостаточно самовосприятия (т.е. восприятия определенного образа намарупа как "себя" и различение "себя" и "не-себя" или "другого"). 

То есть растения обнаруживаются в звеньях санскара-виджняна, но у них не образуется намарупа (т.е. нет восприятия васан), поэтому не возникают шесть опор чувственного восприятия и не возникает жажды чувственного контакта.

По этой причине говорить о чувствующем (и страдающем) существе растения - довольно ошибочно, так как, несмотря на то, что вред растению может быть обнаружен и реакция растения на вред может быть так же обнаружена. Однако образа вреда у растения нет (т.е. нет промежуточного распознавания возможного вреда и нет возникающих вследствие этого упреждающих побуждений вследствие страха вреда и жажды избежать возможного вреда).

----------


## Антончик

> Да-да, эту Вашу мысль я понял. Я все это к тому говорил, что непонятно, где провести грань между сознанием и рефлексами. Исходя из Вашего определения для сознания требуются "мышцы, органы". Тогда получается, что Венерина мухоловка(хищный цветок) обладает только рефлексами и ловит животных бессознательно, а коралловые полипы, например, обладая мышцами и нервами, уже ловят животных сознательно. Что ж, возможно, Вы правы, и так оно и есть, но это все недоказуемо.


Ну например у какого-нибудь морского гребешка свифта или у кубомедузы есть органы восприятия, есть мышцы и есть нервы, но нет центрального нервного узла, или мозга, а сигналы от примитивных глаз поступают по нервам сразу на мышцы - стимул-реакция в чистом виде - без обработки информации, без размышления, без различения объектов, без принятия и отвержения, без самоосознания... Практически как схема регуляции какого-нибудь утюга или холодильника - сигнал от теплового сенсора напрямую включает или выключает механизм нагрева или охлаждения. Никто не спорит с тем, что _"у рыжих холодильников нет души"_, ну то есть что холодильник не является живым чувствующим существом, перерождающимся в сансаре  :Cool: 




> Про неживые, в каком смысле? Здесь уже выше разбирали, что в буддизме "живые существа" -это устоявшийся перевод "sentinent beings" (по смыслу - чувствующие существа или ощущающие существа). Но думаю, в любом случае, при неравновесных процессах возникают самоорганизующиеся системы, т.н. диссипативные структуры, рассматриваем мы химию или биологию.


Множество примеров из самых разных сфер есть например у Фритьофа Капры в книжках.

----------


## Юй Кан

> По исходному вопросу темы: растения конечно же имеют чувственное восприятие, например - тянутся к свету (т.е. имеют и побуждение и различение). Но для существа (пять совокупностей цепляния) недостаточно самовосприятия (т.е. восприятия определенного образа намарупа как "себя" и различение "себя" и "не-себя" или "другого"). 
> 
> То есть растения обнаруживаются в звеньях санскара-виджняна, но у них не образуется намарупа (т.е. нет восприятия васан), поэтому не возникают шесть опор чувственного восприятия и не возникает жажды чувственного контакта.
> 
> По этой причине говорить о чувствующем (и страдающем) существе растения - довольно ошибочно, так как, несмотря на то, что вред растению может быть обнаружен и реакция растения на вред может быть так же обнаружена. Однако образа вреда у растения нет (т.е. нет промежуточного распознавания возможного вреда и нет возникающих вследствие этого упреждающих побуждений вследствие страха вреда и жажды избежать возможного вреда).


*ЧУВСТВУЮТ ЛИ РАСТЕНИЯ БОЛЬ?*
[...]
Запах свежескошенной травы на самом деле сигнализирует химически о бедственном положении. Он используется растениями как просьба близлежащим тварям спасти их от нападения (обычно насекомых, но в нашем случае — лезвия газонокосилки). В конце концов, когда наступает опасный момент, будь это оборудование для скоса травы или голодная гусеница, растения не могут достать свои корни и убежать. Они должны бороться за место, на котором находятся.

Чтобы защитить себя, растения запускают цепочку молекулярных ответов. Эти химические связи могут использоваться для того, чтобы отравить врага, предупредить окружающие растения о потенциальной угрозе или привлечь полезных насекомых с вполне конкретной целью. Иногда молекулярная защита выполняет двойную функцию. К примеру, растения, производящие кофеин, используют это химическое вещество для самозащиты, а также для одурманивания пчел. Пчелы под кофеином прилетают к растениям, как в кофейню напротив, возвращаясь снова и снова и опыляя их в качестве оплаты.

Очевидно, растения могут общаться. Но могут ли они чувствовать боль? Вегетарианцам будет совсем нелегко резать салат, зная, что у него могут быть чувства. Да и что им тогда есть вообще?

По мнению ученых Института прикладной физики Университета Бонна в Германии, растения испускают газы как эквивалент слезам боли. Используя лазерный микрофон, ученые уловили звуковые волны, которые издают растения, выпуская газ, когда их режут или ломают. Хотя человеческому уху эти звуки не слышны, секретный голос растений показал, что огурцы кричат, когда их режут, а цветы скулят, когда их листья обрывают.

Есть также свидетельства того, что растения могут слышать, когда кого-то из их сородичей едят. Ученые из Университета Миссири-Колумбии обнаружили, что растения понимают и реагируют на звуки гусениц, которые сидят на них и едят. Когда растения слышат такие звуки, они активируют защитный механизм.
[...]

----------

Альбина (12.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> *ЧУВСТВУЮТ ЛИ РАСТЕНИЯ БОЛЬ?*
> [...]
> Запах свежескошенной травы на самом деле сигнализирует химически о бедственном положении. Он используется растениями как просьба близлежащим тварям спасти их от нападения (обычно насекомых, но в нашем случае — лезвия газонокосилки). В конце концов, когда наступает опасный момент, будь это оборудование для скоса травы или голодная гусеница, растения не могут достать свои корни и убежать. Они должны бороться за место, на котором находятся.
> 
> Чтобы защитить себя, растения запускают цепочку молекулярных ответов. Эти химические связи могут использоваться для того, чтобы отравить врага, предупредить окружающие растения о потенциальной угрозе или привлечь полезных насекомых с вполне конкретной целью. Иногда молекулярная защита выполняет двойную функцию. К примеру, растения, производящие кофеин, используют это химическое вещество для самозащиты, а также для одурманивания пчел. Пчелы под кофеином прилетают к растениям, как в кофейню напротив, возвращаясь снова и снова и опыляя их в качестве оплаты.
> 
> Очевидно, растения могут общаться. Но могут ли они чувствовать боль? Вегетарианцам будет совсем нелегко резать салат, зная, что у него могут быть чувства. Да и что им тогда есть вообще?
> 
> По мнению ученых Института прикладной физики Университета Бонна в Германии, растения испускают газы как эквивалент слезам боли. Используя лазерный микрофон, ученые уловили звуковые волны, которые издают растения, выпуская газ, когда их режут или ломают. Хотя человеческому уху эти звуки не слышны, секретный голос растений показал, что огурцы кричат, когда их режут, а цветы скулят, когда их листья обрывают.
> ...


Бред неслыханный. У растений нет ума. Но вегетарианцам полезно знать, что они режат в салат "чьи-то чувства".

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Бред неслыханный. У растений нет ума.


Как будто у вас он есть  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Шенпен

Нет ума-нет проблем™

----------


## Алик

> Бред неслыханный. У растений нет ума. .


Откуда вы знаете? Вы их спрашивали?
Вы путаете ум и рассудок (который думает).
"Та истина, которая изложена в Аватамсака Сутре, приводит к пониманию того, что постоянно практикующие могут в конце концов постичь, каким образом их ум создает мир..." http://zendao.ru/library/Hot_Taste_of_Nothing

----------

Шавырин (13.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> [INDENT][URL="http://hi-news.ru/science/chuvstvuyut-li-rasteniya-bol.html"]*ЧУВСТВУЮТ ЛИ РАСТЕНИЯ БОЛЬ?*
> [...]
> Запах свежескошенной травы


Вкус невыпитого энергетика
 наглядно свидетельствует об отсутствии борьбы за здоровье нации.
В самом деле:  скороспелыми запретами, в виде бездушных законов пресекается альтернатива хорошо известным южноамериканским произведениям.
Тем самым повышается спрос.
Но не Маркеса, отнюдь, не на произведения потомков конкистадоров, а на концентрированное наследие культуры южноамериканских индейцев.
Так задумаемся.
Чью муку мелят мельницы тайных сторонников эскабара?

----------


## Амир

> Для читающих на английском большой обзор в "Нью-Йоркере" от Майкла Поллана "Разумное растение", обобщающий результаты множества современных исследований и показывающий, что растения так же чувствуют боль, как и их более подвижные собратья:
> 
> *The Intelligent Plant*
> 
> *Scientists debate a new way of understanding flora.
> 
> *Не зря всё-таки в японском буддизме статус живых и чувствующих существ признаётся не только за привычными нам видами. Порой и камни там рассматриваются как чьи-то перерождения.


Мне кажется, что понятие типа: "чувствует то либо это" не отражает никак сути понятия "живого существа " с точки зрения Буддизма.

----------


## Gakusei

> Мне кажется, что понятие типа: "чувствует то либо это" не отражает никак сути понятия "живого существа " с точки зрения Буддизма.


Почему вам так кажется?

----------

Шавырин (13.09.2015)

----------


## Амир

> Почему вам так кажется?


Механические сенсоры тоже чувствуют, но не являются ЖС. Корень ЖС - это сознание, которое в результате обуславливания перерождается в том или ином мире как ЖС. Само рождение ЖС уже указывает на наличие творческой активности сознания, для которого в его обусловленном состоянии важно действие и получение опыта. Я не вижу в растении тех качеств, которые были бы интересны сознанию... имхо.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Механические сенсоры тоже чувствуют, но не являются ЖС. Корень ЖС - это сознание, которое в результате обуславливания перерождается в том или ином мире как ЖС. Само рождение ЖС уже указывает на наличие творческой активности сознания, для которого в его обусловленном состоянии важно действие и получение опыта. Я не вижу в растении тех качеств, которые были бы интересны сознанию... имхо.


Т.е. вашему сознанию неинтересны никакие качества растений? Это говорит только об ограниченности вашего сознания. Сознанию могут быть интересны и растения, и механические сенсоры, и камни. Отсюда и идея в дальневосточном буддизме, что природой будды обладает вообще всё.

----------

Шавырин (13.09.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> Механические сенсоры тоже чувствуют, но не являются ЖС. Корень ЖС - это сознание, которое в результате обуславливания перерождается в том или ином мире как ЖС. Само рождение ЖС уже указывает на наличие творческой активности сознания, для которого в его обусловленном состоянии важно действие и получение опыта. Я не вижу в растении тех качеств, которые были бы интересны сознанию... имхо.


Механические сенсоры не чувствуют, не покупайтесь на однозвучные слова. Чувства, в том числе переживание боли, невозможны без сознания. А растения, если вы прочитаете статью, именно чувствуют.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2015)

----------


## Амир

> Т.е. вашему сознанию неинтересны никакие качества растений? Это говорит только об ограниченности вашего сознания. Сознанию могут быть интересны и растения, и механические сенсоры, и камни. Отсюда и идея в дальневосточном буддизме, что природой будды обладает вообще всё.


Я не согласен с такой позицией.  :Smilie:  Вот если бы было повествование какого либо просветлённого существа по этой теме, то оно бы всё прояснило.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Нужно понимать, что из себя представляет переживание боли.

Для переживания боли как психического явления, необходимо, чтобы помимо возникновения побуждения-различения возникали образы намарупа-опоры-контакт-чувствование-жажда.

Необходимо видеть страдание непосредственно. Если можно обнаружить удовлетворение и неудовлетворенность, стремление к удовлетворению и избегание неудовлетворенности, то можно сказать о физической (рупа) составляющей страдания. 

Но чтобы сказать об умственной (нама) составляющей страдания, следует обнаружить действия по предупреждению страдания - нужно увидеть страх и страсть.

Действия чувствующего существа коренятся в представляемых ему образах намарупа.

Растения, очевидно, имеют чувственное восприятие.
Но у растений мы обнаруживаем лишь первую сигнальную систему. Они реактивны. 
Если мы хотим обнаружить вторую сигнальную систему, мы должны показать как у растений организована память, как на основе памяти организовано воображение, как на основе воображения растения пытаются избежать страданий и как пытаются достичь удовлетворения.

Но мы можем обнаружить эти средства в более высокоорганизованной степени жизни. В том, в чем можно обнаружить нечто анимическое - дух леса, дух места. 
Современным образованным людям трудно обсуждать вопрос жизни в таком ключе.

Зато не так трудно обсуждать вопросы того, как геном управляет жизнью на протяжении множества поколений.
Но даже в этом случае, для обсуждения вопросов страданий неких чувствующих существ, организмом или частью организма которых являются растения, строго необходимо показать, как эти существа избегают страданий, как эти существа стремятся к удовлетворению.

Просто обсуждение только вопросов страдания рупа - совершенно недостаточно, поскольку страданиям рупа подвержены так же и тела Архатов с Буддами и Бодхисаттвами, но лишь чувствующее, невежественное существо ищет способ избавиться от страданий рупа, как будто изменчивое может стать неизменным, возникшее может стать непрекращающимся, рожденное может стать бессмертным.

Постижение благородных истин есть прекращение неведения в отношении этих четырех истин.
Тогда становится ясным, что все что изменчиво - неудовлетворительно, это значит, что вся рупа - страдательна. 
Тогда лишь становится ясным, что все признаваемое собой, признаваемое своим - и есть источник переживания боли, страдания, мук, по причине старения-смерти всего рожденного. 

Тогда лишь становится ясно, что прекращение образов своего и себя, прекращение опоры на эти образы и есть прекращение страдания.
С прекращением чувственного восприятия обнаруживается нирвана, безмятежная ясность, в которой обнаруживаются загрязнения, питающие неведение. 

С прекращением неведения становится совершенно ясно, что все возникающее - это страдание, что привязанность к возникающему рождена жаждой - это причина страдания, что прекращение жажды и привязанности - это прекращение страдания, что восемь факторов от правильных взглядов до правильного сосредоточения - это путь к прекращению страдания.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Думаю, если говорить о живых существа, как о _перерождающихся существах_. То, кроме чувств и сознания, должна присутствовать и карма, не только в виде побуждения\чувства  и самого действия, но и в виде следов\отпечатков в потоке\пространстве индивидуального сознания.

----------


## Won Soeng

Побуждения безличны. Они лишь присваиваются существами, посредством различающего сознания, образного восприятия и жажды чувственного контакта.
Вопрос перерождений довольно второстепенен. Хотя, конечно же, важный, поскольку касается крайне важного звена становления. Понять становление не обнаружив перерождений можно лишь в виде абстрактной идеи, некоторой концепции, не связанной с воспринимаемой реальностью.

Но вот обнаружить перерождения нельзя, не разглядев цепи возникновения жажды-цепляния-становления.
А единственная значимая мотивация для обнаружения жажды-цепляния-становления это страдание и желание прекращения страдания. Поэтому для ученика Будды так важно распознавать страдание, не разделяя его на мое-чужое.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Да, перерождения, карма и цепь возникновения жажды-цепляния-становления остаются абстрактными понятиями если их не увидеть в каждом нынешнем моменте этой жизни.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я не согласен с такой позицией.


А я не согласен с вашей ботвой про творческую активность сознания  :Smilie: 

Обусловленное сознание соединяется с телом под действием кармических причин. Если в силу кармы приходится соединиться с семечком дуба, будет дуб, обладающее сознанием. Если с семечкой тростника, то будет тростник, обладающий сознанием. Никакая творческая активность тут вообще не при делах.

----------


## Лагов

> Побуждения безличны. Они лишь присваиваются существам


Тогда существа безличны.

----------


## Амир

> А я не согласен с вашей ботвой про творческую активность сознания 
> 
> Обусловленное сознание соединяется с телом под действием кармических причин. Если в силу кармы приходится соединиться с семечком дуба, будет дуб, обладающее сознанием. Если с семечкой тростника, то будет тростник, обладающий сознанием. Никакая творческая активность тут вообще не при делах.


Вы вообще понимаете о чём говорите??? Какие именно кармические причины приведут Вас к перерождению баобабом, прошу привести пример.
Ну, и как бы возвращаясь к ортодоксальности, в сутрах и тантрах не предусмотрено возможности рождения ЖС из семечки  :Smilie: , нигде не предусмотрено, так что ваш взгляд расходится с буддийским.  :Frown:

----------


## Доня

У деревьев точно что то есть! И сострадание я испытываю к каждому вырубленному дереву! Спрашивается почему?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тогда существа безличны.


Когда - тогда? Вы понимаете, как возникает "личное"? Побуждения - второе звено цепи, личное возникает как цепляние к "я", и это восьмое звено.

----------


## Алик

> Я не согласен с такой позицией.  Вот если бы было повествование какого либо просветлённого существа по этой теме, то оно бы всё прояснило.


Пока только это нашел, а вдруг:

"Не убивай никого!

Однажды я задал Дзен Мастеру Сунг Сану вопрос: “Сунг Сан Суним, мы даем обет не отнимать чужую жизнь, но ведь растения тоже чувствующие существа. Они реагируют на свет, звук, прикосновение, но мы их убиваем для еды. Как это связано с обетом?”
Дзен Мастер ответил: "Однажды старый Дзен Мастер, который жил высоко в горах умывался утром, а его ученик лил ему на руки воду из кувшина. Когда мастер умылся, в кувшине еще оставалась вода, и ученик ее выплеснул. Мастер закричал: ‘Не убивай воду! Не убивай воду! Не убивай воду!’”

Затем ДМ Сунг Сан, указывая на меня пальцем, сказал: “Никого не убивай! Если нет для этого необходимости”. http://zendao.ru/Clouds

----------

Won Soeng (13.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (16.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Пока только это нашел, а вдруг:
> 
> "Не убивай никого!
> 
> Однажды я задал Дзен Мастеру Сунг Сану вопрос: “Сунг Сан Суним, мы даем обет не отнимать чужую жизнь, но ведь растения тоже чувствующие существа. Они реагируют на свет, звук, прикосновение, но мы их убиваем для еды. Как это связано с обетом?”
> Дзен Мастер ответил: "Однажды старый Дзен Мастер, который жил высоко в горах умывался утром, а его ученик лил ему на руки воду из кувшина. Когда мастер умылся, в кувшине еще оставалась вода, и ученик ее выплеснул. Мастер закричал: ‘Не убивай воду! Не убивай воду! Не убивай воду!’”
> 
> Затем ДМ Сунг Сан, указывая на меня пальцем, сказал: “Никого не убивай! Если нет для этого необходимости”. http://zendao.ru/Clouds


Так можно "допрыгаться" до отказа от воды.

----------


## Шавырин

> Механические сенсоры не чувствуют, не покупайтесь на однозвучные слова. Чувства, в том числе переживание боли, невозможны без сознания. А растения, если вы прочитаете статью, именно чувствуют.


А осознавать они могут (механические сенсоры ) ?

----------


## Алик

> Так можно "допрыгаться" до отказа от воды.


К чему такие крайности? Когда теряется осознанность, можно натворить кучу глупостей, даже не замечая этого. Но, когда осознаешь то, что делаешь, то глупостей  будет уже меньше на порядок. А уж когда мудрость появится...)

----------


## Gakusei

> А осознавать они могут (механические сенсоры ) ?


Как механический сенсор механическому сенсору: чувствовать не чувствуем, а осознавать осознаём, да.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так можно "допрыгаться" до отказа от воды.


Только до отказа от убийства. Шила - это прежде всего скромность. Умеренность. Во всем.

----------

Алик (14.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А осознавать они могут (механические сенсоры ) ?


Осознавать - это широкий круг процессов. Различать признаки - могут, несомненно, они ведь для этого и предназначены.
Но сознание это так же различение (на основе признаков) образов (представлений). Этого механические сенсоры не могут.

Но вполне возможно построить такую систему, которая будет иметь различающее воображение.
Но даже это еще не будет значить, что возникнут все звенья цепи. 

Различение признаков самое простое. Сейчас современные исследователи вплотную приблизились к различению смысла.
Следующий шаг - преодоление так называемого семантического разрыва между воспринимаемыми образами и полагаемыми ценностями.

----------

Шавырин (14.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> К чему такие крайности? Когда теряется осознанность, можно натворить кучу глупостей, даже не замечая этого. Но, когда осознаешь то, что делаешь, то глупостей  будет уже меньше на порядок. А уж когда мудрость появится...)


Нерожденная мудрость не появляется и не исчезает. Она присутствует каждый момент. Но все различающее сознание растет лишь из невежества.

----------

Алик (14.09.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

> Как механический сенсор механическому сенсору: чувствовать не чувствуем, а осознавать осознаём, да.


http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dic_s...сознать

Чувствовать ? Не, не слышал  :Smilie:

----------


## Амир

> Пока только это нашел, а вдруг:
> 
> "Не убивай никого!
> 
> Однажды я задал Дзен Мастеру Сунг Сану вопрос: “Сунг Сан Суним, мы даем обет не отнимать чужую жизнь, но ведь растения тоже чувствующие существа. Они реагируют на свет, звук, прикосновение, но мы их убиваем для еды. Как это связано с обетом?”
> Дзен Мастер ответил: "Однажды старый Дзен Мастер, который жил высоко в горах умывался утром, а его ученик лил ему на руки воду из кувшина. Когда мастер умылся, в кувшине еще оставалась вода, и ученик ее выплеснул. Мастер закричал: ‘Не убивай воду! Не убивай воду! Не убивай воду!’”
> 
> Затем ДМ Сунг Сан, указывая на меня пальцем, сказал: “Никого не убивай! Если нет для этого необходимости”. http://zendao.ru/Clouds


Здесь говорится не о воде и растениях, здесь говорится об убийстве и о том, что если у тебя есть идея убийства, то это плохо по отношению к чему бы то ни было.

----------


## Алик

> Здесь говорится не о воде и растениях, здесь говорится об убийстве и о том, что если у тебя есть идея убийства, то это плохо по отношению к чему бы то ни было.


Ну так я же и написал: "а вдруг" ). Ученик не убивал воду, он вылил её механически, не осознавая, что делает. Идея  убийства же обязательно осознается, иначе это не было бы идеей.

----------


## Амир

> Ну так я же и написал: "а вдруг" ). Ученик не убивал воду, он вылил её механически, не осознавая, что делает. Идея  убийства же обязательно осознается, иначе это не было бы идеей.


согласен.

----------

Алик (14.09.2015)

----------


## Доня



----------

Алик (14.09.2015), Денис Евгеньев (15.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нерожденная мудрость не появляется и не исчезает. Она присутствует каждый момент. Но все различающее сознание растет лишь из невежества.


Есть ещё и _правильное_ различение, связанное с чистым/недвойственным восприятием.

----------

Балдинг (15.09.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Нерожденная мудрость не появляется и не исчезает. Она присутствует каждый момент. Но все различающее сознание растет лишь из невежества.


А если написать не появится, а проявится ?).

----------


## Балдинг

> Есть ещё и _правильное_ различение, связанное с чистым/недвойственным восприятием.


Приветствую, Юй Кан!
Давеча мне у Вас понравилась формулировка:



> В качестве причины проявления клеш/привязанностей у мну было названо ложное/двойственное различение, отличное от проницающего.


Проницающее различение в пику двойственному.
В цитируемом посте под "правильным" различением имеется оно же, так называемое "проницающее"?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Проницающее различение в пику двойственному.
> В цитируемом посте под "правильным" различением имеется оно же, так называемое "проницающее"?


Проницающее видение или различение это випассана/випашьяна -- термины, синонимичные прозрению.
И оно -- не в пику двойственному, а -- само по себе (его также звать "неопосредованным"), но потенциально содержится в двойственном: ведь врата (как и опоры) восприятия -- одни и те же...

----------

Балдинг (15.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (15.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Пока только это нашел, а вдруг:
> 
> "Не убивай никого!
> 
> Однажды я задал Дзен Мастеру Сунг Сану вопрос: “Сунг Сан Суним, мы даем обет не отнимать чужую жизнь, но ведь растения тоже чувствующие существа. Они реагируют на свет, звук, прикосновение, но мы их убиваем для еды. Как это связано с обетом?”
> Дзен Мастер ответил: "Однажды старый Дзен Мастер, который жил высоко в горах умывался утром, а его ученик лил ему на руки воду из кувшина. Когда мастер умылся, в кувшине еще оставалась вода, и ученик ее выплеснул. Мастер закричал: ‘Не убивай воду! Не убивай воду! Не убивай воду!’”
> 
> Затем ДМ Сунг Сан, указывая на меня пальцем, сказал: “Никого не убивай! Если нет для этого необходимости”. http://zendao.ru/Clouds


Может быть и ошибаюсь, но думаю суть этой истории в том, что ученик бессмысленно\нецелесообразно, просто взял и вылил воду. 
Поэтому ДМ Сунг Сан и привёл эту историю в ответ на вопрос об убийстве растений для пищи, добавив в конце : “Никого не убивай! Если нет для этого необходимости”. 

То есть, если мы  бессмысленно\нецелесообразно, без необходимости, используем не только растения, но и природные ресурсы Земли, то мы их - убиваем.

----------

Алик (16.09.2015)

----------


## Karadur

> Механические сенсоры тоже чувствуют, но не являются ЖС. Корень ЖС - это сознание, которое в результате обуславливания перерождается в том или ином мире как ЖС. Само рождение ЖС уже указывает на наличие творческой активности сознания, для которого в его обусловленном состоянии важно действие и получение опыта. Я не вижу в растении тех качеств, которые были бы интересны сознанию... имхо.


В принципе я согласен в целом с этим, кроме одного момента: механические сенсоры ничего не _чувствуют_. Чувства предполагают осознание, восприятие (сознание глаза, сознание уха в буддийском смысле и т.д.). Даже очень продвинутая видеокамера ничего не "видит" вообще. Там нет ничего, кроме преобразования световых и электрических сигналов. Чтобы почувствовать и увидеть запись, нужно то самое живое существо (человек).

----------

Юй Кан (17.09.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> В принципе я согласен в целом с этим, кроме одного момента: механические сенсоры ничего не _чувствуют_. Чувства предполагают осознание, восприятие (сознание глаза, сознание уха в буддийском смысле и т.д.). Даже очень продвинутая видеокамера ничего не "видит" вообще. Там нет ничего, кроме преобразования световых и электрических сигналов. Чтобы почувствовать и увидеть запись, нужно то самое живое существо (человек).


а если к этой видеокамере подключить самообучающуюся искуственную нейронную сеть какого-то из современных типов, какой-нибудь там неокогнитрон? ))

----------


## Karadur

> а если к этой видеокамере подключить самообучающуюся искуственную нейронную сеть какого-то из современных типов, какой-нибудь там неокогнитрон? ))


Известные нам математические модели нейронных сетей и, соответственно, любые имплементации - это такие же точно преобразователи сигналов, в которых нет никаких чувств.

----------


## Won Soeng

А что такое чувства? Как часто приходится слышать разнообразные мистификации по этому вопросу! Но стоит задать вопрос, в чем разница между глазом и видеокамерой - и начинается антропоцентрический шовинизм самого пошлого пошиба.

Сенсоры уже сами по себе - органы чувств. Чувственное восприятие нужно рассматривать так, что даже электронная проходная на заводе или турникет в метро - это весьма полноценная систем чувственного восприятия.

Люди совершенно не понимающие, как работает их собственный глаз с пеной у рта будут доказывать, что у них есть чувства, а у турникета - нет. Чем меньше понимают - тем больше пены, к сожалению

----------


## Won Soeng

> Известные нам математические модели нейронных сетей и, соответственно, любые имплементации - это такие же точно преобразователи сигналов, в которых нет никаких чувств.


А где же Вы находите хоть какие-нибудь чувства? Как они устроены? Как возникают и прекращаются?
Если Вы согласны с 12-звенной цепью возникновения и прекращения, рассмотрите с позиций 12 звеньев банальный турникет в метро, пожалуйста.

----------


## Доня

А вот я сейчас читаю книгу о жизни Будды Тик Нат Хана, там говорится о том, что Будда часто рассказывал, особенно детям, что он был и деревом и камнем в прошлых воплощениях, и много кем/чем из растений. Так что растения вполне себе живые существа!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А где же Вы находите хоть какие-нибудь чувства? Как они устроены? Как возникают и прекращаются?
> Если Вы согласны с 12-звенной цепью возникновения и прекращения, рассмотрите с позиций 12 звеньев банальный турникет в метро, пожалуйста.


У мну тож есть или бывали всякие чувства, отсутствующие у турникетов и прочих устройств.
Например, чувство несправедливости, чувство разочарования, чувство неудовлетворённости, чувство страха и т.п. т.д. При этом, естественно, есть/бывали и чувства с "обратным знаком": чувство справедливости, очарования... Уж не говоря о чувстве юмора, чувстве такта и подобных им. : )
Так вот все эти чувства отсутствуют у банального или оригинального турникета, ибо для них нужен человеческий ум, обладающий способностью не только рационального, как у турникетов, но и эмоционального восприятия...

----------

Karadur (21.09.2015)

----------


## Karadur

> а если к этой видеокамере подключить самообучающуюся искуственную нейронную сеть какого-то из современных типов, какой-нибудь там неокогнитрон? ))


Не поможет. Любая искусственная нейросеть работает по математической модели и фактически сводится к компьютерной программе. Это опять же не более чем преобразватель информации. Один сигнал на входе, другой сигнал на выходе. Ощущений там нет.

----------


## Karadur

> А где же Вы находите хоть какие-нибудь чувства? Как они устроены? Как возникают и прекращаются?
> Если Вы согласны с 12-звенной цепью возникновения и прекращения, рассмотрите с позиций 12 звеньев банальный турникет в метро, пожалуйста.


Чувства, конечно, возникают и прекращаются, и вообще до неприличия обсуловлены и взаимозависимы. Но у меня они есть в этом обусловленном виде, т.к. я их воспринимаю напрямую. У турникета их нет ни в каком виде, даже в условном, и у любой самой сложной компьютерной программы их тоже нет.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А вот я сейчас читаю книгу о жизни Будды Тик Нат Хана, там говорится о том, что Будда часто рассказывал, особенно детям, что он был и деревом и камнем в прошлых воплощениях, и много кем/чем из растений. Так что растения вполне себе живые существа!


Доня, похоже, умеет безошибочно найти у Тхить Нят Ханя эксклюзивные упаи... : ) Как это было недавно и с особенным владением Будды музыкой... %)

Могу предположить, зачем Тхить Нят Хань рассказывает подобные не вполне, скажем так, достоверные истории о "древесном" прошлом Будды: чтобы привить своим ученикам/читателям доброжелательное отношение к растениям и даже к камням/минералам.
Но по факту даже среди джатак не существует, насколько знаю, описаний того, как Будда рождался деревом.

В общем, если хотите познакомиться с более достоверным или более близким к научному, чем у Тхить Нят Ханя, жизнеописанием Шакьямуни, отыщите книгу Эдварда Томаса "Будда. История и легенды". Она есть и в Инете.

----------

Балдинг (21.09.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Могу предположить, зачем Тхить Нят Хань рассказывает подобные не вполне, скажем так, достоверные истории о "древесном" прошлом Будды: чтобы привить своим ученикам/читателям доброжелательное отношение к растениям и даже к камням/минералам.


а зачем ему Будде) нужно было так детей обманывать?)) Или Тхить Нят Хань писатель худ произведений?




> В общем, если хотите познакомиться с более достоверным или более близким к научному, чем у Тхить Нят Ханя, жизнеописанием Шакьямуни, отыщите книгу Эдварда Томаса "Будда. История и легенды". Она есть и в Инете.


Спасибо! У меня есть еще книги, менее художественные чем у Тхить Нят Хань. Сейчас штудирую сайт Тхеравады.

----------


## Karadur

> Приветствую всех!
> Если я правильно понял, эти идеи - из книг Роджера Пенроуза? Вообще, интересная тема. Там в книгах он приводит доказательство, что сознание нельзя свести к вычислимым алгоритмам. Само доказательство довольно простое. Но потом он рассматривает возражения оппонентов и отвечает на них. И там уже надо глубоко вникать во всю аргументацию - я пока не до конца понимаю эти замысловатые рассуждения. Кто-нибудь читал, разобрался во всех тонкостях?


Пенроуз, в общем, пытается доказать, что в сознании человека есть аспекты, которые принципиально нельзя смоделировать и воспроизвести с помощью компьютеров (и любой сложности программ). Если упростить, то доказательство заключается примерно в следующем. Любой компьютер работает с определённой системой символов и набором правил. Перескочить через них он не может принципиально, независимо от быстродействия и объёма памяти. Есть фундаментальные ограничения на классы задач, которые может решать компьютер. А у человека есть способность выходить за пределы таких ограничений.

На мой взгляд, Пенроуз доказывает всё это успешно, хотя против него есть много критики. Дело в том, что если это будет признано, то работы по созданию т.н. сильного искуственного интеллекта тоже придётся признать бессмысленными. На самом деле сейчас успешно моделируются _некоторые_, весьма полезные функции мозга, например, распознавание образов. Пример: на вход программы подаётся картинка, а на выходе, упрощённо говоря, выдаётся номерной знак машины, если он найден на картинке. Очень полезная штука. И есть основания полагать, что у нас в мозгу тоже происходят подобные преобразования. Но в движении дальше современные исследования заходят в тупик, потому что в распознавателе образов не обнаруживается собственно восприятия, понимания и осознавания полученной информации. Он только преобразует информацию и нечего больше. Можно собрать эти распознаватели-нейросети в сложные структуры, но ни на каком этапе не возникает осознавания.

Эта проблема признаётся создателями искуственного интеллекта. Сейчас, повторюсь, нет даже теории, которая бы показала, как можно смоделировать ощущения (а если верить Пенроузу - то такое моделирование невозможно в принципе). Но, в принципе, для очень многих прикладных задач это и не нужно. Но для нашего разговора это имеет значение.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> а зачем ему Будде) нужно было так детей обманывать?)) Или Тхить Нят Хань писатель худ произведений?


Если Вам знакомо слово _упая_ ("искусное средство, уловка, ухищрение"), то безобидный худ. креатив Тхить Нят Ханя можно оценить именно так.

----------

Доня (21.09.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Пенроуз, в общем, пытается доказать, что в сознании человека есть аспекты, которые принципиально нельзя смоделировать и воспроизвести с помощью компьютеров (и любой сложности программ).


С этим никто не спорит.

Обсуждался вопрос сравнения того, как обрабатывает сигнал нейросеть зрительной подсистемы человека и как обрабатывает сигнал искуственная нейросеть. По сути такая обработка сигнала и есть - ощущение. То есть данные от органов чувств. Которые затем поступают либо в более высокоуровневые части мозга, которые умеют эти сигналы анализировать и принимать решения, или в компьютер или записывающее устройство или иной вывод. Или в случае с живыми существами - сигнал 9предварительно обработанный) может выходить прямо на действующие элементы - мышцы, железы и т.д. Во всех этих случаях ситуация с входящим сигналом о чём-то от органов чувств примерно одинаковая - входит некий предварительно слегка обработанный сигнал.
А что с ним происходит дальше - зависит от того, что мы рассматриваем, человека, камеру или червяка с несколькими нервными узлами в теле и т.д.
Собственно - этот входящий сигнал - это и есть "ощущение".

----------


## АртёмМ

> У мну тож есть или бывали всякие чувства, отсутствующие у турникетов и прочих устройств.
> Например, чувство несправедливости, чувство разочарования, чувство неудовлетворённости, чувство страха и т.п. т.д. При этом, естественно, есть/бывали и чувства с "обратным знаком": чувство справедливости, очарования... Уж не говоря о чувстве юмора, чувстве такта и подобных им. : )


А как вы определяете, что они есть у других людей?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А как вы определяете, что они есть у других людей?


По внешним их проявлениям у других людей.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Пенроуз, в общем, пытается доказать, что в сознании человека есть аспекты, которые принципиально нельзя смоделировать и воспроизвести с помощью компьютеров (и любой сложности программ). Если упростить, то доказательство заключается примерно в следующем. Любой компьютер работает с определённой системой символов и набором правил. Перескочить через них он не может принципиально, независимо от быстродействия и объёма памяти. Есть фундаментальные ограничения на классы задач, которые может решать компьютер. А у человека есть способность выходить за пределы таких ограничений.
> 
> На мой взгляд, Пенроуз доказывает всё это успешно, хотя против него есть много критики. Дело в том, что если это будет признано, то работы по созданию т.н. сильного искуственного интеллекта тоже придётся признать бессмысленными. На самом деле сейчас успешно моделируются _некоторые_, весьма полезные функции мозга, например, распознавание образов. Пример: на вход программы подаётся картинка, а на выходе, упрощённо говоря, выдаётся номерной знак машины, если он найден на картинке. Очень полезная штука. И есть основания полагать, что у нас в мозгу тоже происходят подобные преобразования. Но в движении дальше современные исследования заходят в тупик, потому что в распознавателе образов не обнаруживается собственно восприятия, понимания и осознавания полученной информации. Он только преобразует информацию и нечего больше. Можно собрать эти распознаватели-нейросети в сложные структуры, но ни на каком этапе не возникает осознавания.
> 
> Эта проблема признаётся создателями искуственного интеллекта. Сейчас, повторюсь, нет даже теории, которая бы показала, как можно смоделировать ощущения (а если верить Пенроузу - то такое моделирование невозможно в принципе). Но, в принципе, для очень многих прикладных задач это и не нужно. Но для нашего разговора это имеет значение.


У Пенроуза есть лишь идея, что человек делает что-то такое особенное. Он не доказывает это, а говорит - смотрите, математик может получить озарение. 
Есть простое возражение - таких озарений случается в среднем одно в несколько десятков месяцев на несколько миллионов человек.

То есть это не что-то волшебное, а просто глубина сосредоточения на проблеме.

----------


## Karadur

> У Пенроуза есть лишь идея, что человек делает что-то такое особенное. Он не доказывает это, а говорит - смотрите, математик может получить озарение. 
> Есть простое возражение - таких озарений случается в среднем одно в несколько десятков месяцев на несколько миллионов человек.


Не совсем так. Во-первых, Пенроуз именно доказывает, т.е. его доказательство конструктивно (и его можно оспаривать). И во-вторых, Пенроуз не ограничивает явление "озарениями", у него речь идёт про всех людей.




> То есть это не что-то волшебное, а просто глубина сосредоточения на проблеме.


Нет, там за пример берутся задачи, которые компьютер не может решить принципиально, независимо от глубины.

----------


## Karadur

> С этим никто не спорит.
> 
> Обсуждался вопрос сравнения того, как обрабатывает сигнал нейросеть зрительной подсистемы человека и как обрабатывает сигнал искуственная нейросеть. *По сути такая обработка сигнала и есть - ощущение*. То есть данные от органов чувств. Которые затем поступают либо в более высокоуровневые части мозга, которые умеют эти сигналы анализировать и принимать решения, или в компьютер или записывающее устройство или иной вывод. Или в случае с живыми существами - сигнал 9предварительно обработанный) может выходить прямо на действующие элементы - мышцы, железы и т.д. Во всех этих случаях ситуация с входящим сигналом о чём-то от органов чувств примерно одинаковая - входит некий предварительно слегка обработанный сигнал.
> А что с ним происходит дальше - зависит от того, что мы рассматриваем, человека, камеру или червяка с несколькими нервными узлами в теле и т.д.
> Собственно - *этот входящий сигнал - это и есть "ощущение"*.


Вы определитесь всё-таки. Ощущение - это входящий сигнал или его обработка? 
Что такое обработка по-вашему? 
Я вам расскажу  :Smilie:  Что делает компьютер - берёт входную последовательность бит и по определённым правилам превращает её в выходную последовательность. Все (абсолютно все) преобразования сводятся к нескольким элементарным, например, на входе два бита, на выходе - один:

Вход  Выход
0  0  -->    0
0  1  -->    1
1  0  -->    1
1  1  -->    1

Есть ещё парочка других. И всё. Больше в компьютере, по сути, *ничего* нет. Память и процессор, делающий миллиарды элементарных преобразований в секунду и записывающий их обратно в память. Нейросети ничем принципиально не отличаются от этого, они используют такие же преобразования.

Так вот, всё это хорошо описывается математически и можно с помощью математики найти фундаментальные, непреодолимые ограничения на компьютерные программы (включая нейросети). Аргумент Пенроуза в том, что человек объходит эти ограничения, следовательно, *полностью* смоделировать сознание человека на компьютере нельзя (а также нельзя, например, перенести сознание в машину).

Но даже без Пенроуза, повторю, сейчас нет теории или хотя бы концепции, как реализовать на компьютере ощущения, восприятие, осознавание и т.д.

Даже в таких впечатляющих экземплярах нет осознавания и ощущений, есть только упомянутые выше элементарные преобразования:

----------


## Karadur

> У Пенроуза есть лишь идея, что человек делает что-то такое особенное. Он не доказывает это, а говорит - смотрите, математик может получить озарение. 
> Есть простое возражение - таких озарений случается в среднем одно в несколько десятков месяцев на несколько миллионов человек.
> 
> То есть это не что-то волшебное, а просто глубина сосредоточения на проблеме.


Won Soeng, у меня такое ощущение, что у нас уже была с вами полемика по этому самому вопросу. Вы не BTR, случаем?  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не совсем так. Во-первых, Пенроуз именно доказывает, т.е. его доказательство конструктивно (и его можно оспаривать). И во-вторых, Пенроуз не ограничивает явление "озарениями", у него речь идёт про всех людей.
> 
> 
> 
> Нет, там за пример берутся задачи, которые компьютер не может решить принципиально, независимо от глубины.


Найдите, и приведите цитату, где бы Пенроуз доказал, что каждый человек это делает. Увы, но он лишь предполагает это. Без доказательства.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Won Soeng, у меня такое ощущение, что у нас уже была с вами полемика по этому самому вопросу. Вы не BTR, случаем?


Да, мы уже обсуждали и я Вам приводил ресурсный аргумент.
Ничего волшебного помимо управления ресурсными ограничениями человек не делает. Человек увлекается и решает, что вознаграждение за возможный успех покроет утраченные ресурсы.

И, в действительности, никаких "бесконечных" вычислений не выполняется просто никогда. Вопреки убежденности Пенроуза

----------


## Karadur

> Найдите, и приведите цитату, где бы Пенроуз доказал, что каждый человек это делает. Увы, но он лишь предполагает это. Без доказательства.


Хорошо, чуть позже, после работы. 

Но пока без Пенроуза и его идей - вы тоже найдите и приведите теории, объясняющие, как в компьютере возникнут эмоции, ощущения и т.д. Как в преобразовании информации, пусть даже сложном и многократно повторённом, могут возникнуть ощущения?

----------


## Антончик

В том то и дело, что ощущения и эмоции это не одно и то же. Я про эмоции вообще не говорил например. Только про ощущения.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хорошо, чуть позже, после работы. 
> 
> Но пока без Пенроуза и его идей - вы тоже найдите и приведите теории, объясняющие, как в компьютере возникнут эмоции, ощущения и т.д. Как в преобразовании информации, пусть даже сложном и многократно повторённом, могут возникнуть ощущения?


Почитайте Алексея Редозубова, например логика-эмоций
Он широко и глубоко этот вопрос рассматривает.

Для меня в этом нет проблемы. Просто нужно десакрализировать эмоции и ощущения. Они и есть - информация, которая может быть как пассивной (вроде текста в книге) так и активной (вроде клеточного механизма). 

Проблема людей, рассуждающих о абсолютной нереализуемости эмоций и ощущений в том, что они совершенно не дают себе отчета в том, о чем говорят. Это называется в общей психологии мифическим представлением, то есть концепцией, полностью абстрактной, лишенной связи с распознаванием. 

Достаточно уделить внимание исследованию эмоций и ощущений, чтобы не теоретически (мифологически), а практически (воспринимая) обнаружить что они из себя представляют, как и почему возникают и прекращаются. Тогда становится очень хорошо понятно, что такое звенья 12-звенной цепи.

Сознание каких либо эмоций и ощущений - это лишь распознавание общих их образов (намарупа) на основе присущих им отличительных признаков (виджняна).

Вероятно это и правда как то трудно понять. Но когда уже понял - это элементарно как G(i)={Sj; Sk; p+; p-}, где G(i) - некоторый обобщенный образ, Sj и Sk - связанные различающие признаки, а p+ и p- это сравнительные вероятности подтверждения и опровержения актуальности образа G(i) по признака Sj и Sk одновременно. И гетерархия этих самых G(i), когда в качестве признаков для следующего уровня обобщения выступают обобщения более низкого уровня - это и есть намарупа. А процесс образования этой гетерархии - и есть движение ума.

----------

Антончик (22.09.2015)

----------


## Karadur

> В том то и дело, что ощущения и эмоции это не одно и то же. Я про эмоции вообще не говорил например. Только про ощущения.


Я и не утверждал, что это одно и то же. 
А что, кстати, вы не ощущаете эмоций?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

На тему растений как ЖС недавно скачал книжку Plants in Early Buddhism and the Far Eastern Idea of the "Buddha-Nature of Grasses and Trees", если кому-нибудь интересно, могу кинуть в пдф. 
Содержание:



> Preface ................................................................................................... 9 
> Technical Remarks ............................................................................. 17
> Pt. I: Reconsidering the Status of Plants in Early Buddhism ......... 19 
> 1. Plants as a Borderline Case between Sentient and Insentient. ....... 19 
> 2. Alternative Proposals ...................................................................... 30 
> 3. Plants as Living Beings with One Sense-Faculty in the Vinaya .... 36 
> Philological Excursus on the phrase 'jlvasafifiino manussii 
> rukkhasmirh' (§ 16) ...................................................................... 42 
> 4. Plants as Insentient Living Beings (FuJIMOTO) ............................. .48 
> ...

----------


## Karadur

> Почитайте Алексея Редозубова, например логика-эмоций
> Он широко и глубоко этот вопрос рассматривает.


Почитал. Точнее, я сразу перешёл к этой главе.

Очень хороший наглядный пример, показывающий, к чему сводится моделирование эмоций в компьютерах - а именно, к _имитации_. В одном нейроне накопился потенциал - значит, "хорошо", в другом нейроне - "плохо". Можно ещё присоединить вывод с этих нейронов к искуственному лицу и оно будет показывать соответствующую мимику. Настоящих ощущений там нет и в этой главе не показано, как они возникают.




> Для меня в этом нет проблемы. Просто нужно десакрализировать эмоции и ощущения. Они и есть - информация, которая может быть как пассивной (вроде текста в книге) так и активной (вроде клеточного механизма).


Вы просто приравняли одно и другое. Эмоцию, точнее её физический аспект (возбуждение нейронов), можно назвать информацией, но переживание/ощущение эмоции - неформализуемо. В примере про "эмоциональный компьютер" выше это хорошо видно. Мы назвали возбуждённое состояние нейрона эмоцией "хорошо" - это информационная часть. Там всё в порядке. Но не в порядке с переживанием этой эмоции. Переживания там просто нет.




> Проблема людей, рассуждающих о абсолютной нереализуемости эмоций и ощущений в том, что они совершенно не дают себе отчета в том, о чем говорят. Это называется в общей психологии мифическим представлением, то есть концепцией, полностью абстрактной, лишенной связи с распознаванием.


Ну у того же Пенроуза не говорится об абсолютной нереализуемости. Он говорит, что компьютеры (которые не мощнее чем Машина Тьюринга) не способны полностью симулировать человеческое сознание, точнее, некоторые очень важные его аспекты. Он говорит, что нужна качественно иная техническая база для реализации сознания, но такой базы пока ещё нет.

Отдельно от Пенроуза, проблема (само)сознания в искусственном интеллекте и вообще в философии называется трудной проблемой (hard problem). Пенроуз доказывает некий узкий аспект: невычислимость математического мышления человека.




> Сознание каких либо эмоций и ощущений - это лишь распознавание общих их образов (намарупа) на основе присущих им отличительных признаков (виджняна).
> 
> Вероятно это и правда как то трудно понять. Но когда уже понял - это элементарно как G(i)={Sj; Sk; p+; p-}, где G(i) - некоторый обобщенный образ, Sj и Sk - связанные различающие признаки, а p+ и p- это сравнительные вероятности подтверждения и опровержения актуальности образа G(i) по признака Sj и Sk одновременно. И гетерархия этих самых G(i), когда в качестве признаков для следующего уровня обобщения выступают обобщения более низкого уровня - это и есть намарупа. А процесс образования этой гетерархии - и есть движение ума.


То, что вы описываете - это т.н. физикализм, он, безусловно, распространён в научной среде, но противоречит буддизму.

----------


## Karadur

> Найдите, и приведите цитату, где бы Пенроуз доказал, что каждый человек это делает. Увы, но он лишь предполагает это. Без доказательства.


Вот хорошая лекция, на английском, правда

----------


## Won Soeng

Если Вас не затруднит, приведите тезисы из лекции, которые на Ваш взгляд доказывают наличие у человека механизма преодоления проблемы останова невычислимости.

Что же касается неформализуемости эмоций, рекомендую снова и снова внимательно изучать все, что найдете по 12-звенной цепи возникновения и прекращения всего.
Аргумент "это имитация" - несостоятелен ни в коей мере. Это просто личная проблема оппонента, основанная на его глубоком непонимании предмета обсуждения. То есть для оппонента (для Вас) тема эмоций это миф. Вы не понимаете, что это, как они устроены и защищаетесь идеей "имитации".

Ваша позиция в наибольшей степени выражена Джоном Серлом в своем эссе "Китайская комната". Не имея представления о том, как возникает и развивается понимание, он пытается аппелировать к сакральной идее наличия некоего непознаваемого предмета "понимание" у человека и невозможности это понимание как-либо идентифицировать у Китайской комнаты.

Дискутировать с подобной позицией всерьез, конечно же нельзя, ведь у нее нет рациональной опоры, а только некий пиетет перед непознанным. По такому пиетету следует сначала хорошенько ударить, чтобы его разрушить, иначе Вы просто не сможете даже тронуться с места.

Как можно сохранять идею "неформализуемости", зная, что Будда дал невероятно обширные наставления по 12-звенной цепи, формализуя буквально каждое звено и показывая, что нет ничего, что бы выходило за пределы этих 12 звеньев?

----------


## Won Soeng

Вообще, я создал в контакте группу https://vk.com/sensecognition
Там буду постепенно резюмировать вопросы, возражения, ответы и размышления по разным темам, с разных форумов, где приходилось и приходится обсуждать

----------


## АртёмМ

> По внешним их проявлениям у других людей.


Значит ли это, что отсутствие внешних проявлений тех чувств говорит о том, что человек ничего не ощущает? Или скажем у парализованного человека, лишенного связи с внешним миром - чувства могут присутствовать или не могут? А у человека в коме?

Или например, если человек будет искусно изображать проявление чувств, на самом деле не обладая ими, вы тоже согласитесь, что у него они есть?

А если вам покажут смоделированного на компьютере персонажа, внешне похожего на человека, изображающего эмоции на лице, вы как будете считать?

Я про что говорю - наличие чувств у другого человека, равно как и наличие сознания возможно установить только по внешним признакам. Что не говорит о том, что в отсутствии внешних признаков чувства или сознание отсутствуют.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Аргумент Пенроуза в том, что человек объходит эти ограничения, следовательно, *полностью* смоделировать сознание человека на компьютере нельзя (а также нельзя, например, перенести сознание в машину).


Пенроуз не дал формального описания человека и его деятельности, поэтому не может обоснованно утверждать, что человек обходит "фундаментальные ограничения" формальных систем.

----------

Won Soeng (22.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Пенроуз не дал формального описания человека и его деятельности, поэтому не может обоснованно утверждать, что человек обходит "фундаментальные ограничения" формальных систем.


Я уж подумал, что это недоступный рассудку агрумент  :Smilie:  Спасибо

----------


## Юй Кан

> Значит ли это, что отсутствие внешних проявлений тех чувств говорит о том, что человек ничего не ощущает? Или скажем у парализованного человека, лишенного связи с внешним миром - чувства могут присутствовать или не могут? А у человека в коме?
> 
> Или например, если человек будет искусно изображать проявление чувств, на самом деле не обладая ими, вы тоже согласитесь, что у него они есть?
> 
> А если вам покажут смоделированного на компьютере персонажа, внешне похожего на человека, изображающего эмоции на лице, вы как будете считать?





> Я про что говорю - наличие чувств у другого человека, равно как и наличие сознания возможно установить только по внешним признакам. Что не говорит о том, что в отсутствии внешних признаков чувства или сознание отсутствуют.


Да, по внешним их проявлениям, как и было сказано мною. А дальше -- простая эстраполяция или индукция на основе опыта: все чувствующие сущ-ва обладают чувствами. : )
И я не утверждал, что *чувствующее* существо (не только человек), находящееся в спокойном/умиротворённом состоянии (как человек -- в самадхи) и потому не проявляющее никаких чувств, не обладает таковыми. Равно, существо, находящееся в состоянии комы и т.п. об-ла-да-ет чувствами, которые как-то проявятся у него, как только он придёт в сознание.

И даже если человек имитирует то или иное чувство, это также свидетельствует о наличии у него, чувствующего сущ-ва, чувств, пусть и отличных от изображаемых им в некоем здесь и сейчас. (Есть, к примеру, даже такая работа: артисты, умеющие классно изображать необходимые чувства. : )
Но не надо наивно держать меня за дурня, неспособного отличить бесчувственного смоделированного персонажа от чувствующего существа. : )

Наконец, встречный вопрос Вам: призна'ете ли Вы чувствующим сущ-вом некое электронное устр-во (бота/робота, банальный турникет...), успешно _имитирующее_ (аналогично смоделированному на компе персонажу) некие чувства, ранее частично перечисленные мною?

----------


## АртёмМ

> Наконец, встречный вопрос Вам: призна'ете ли Вы чувствующим сущ-вом некое электронное устр-во (бота/робота, банальный турникет...), успешно _имитирующее_ (аналогично смоделированному на компе персонажу) некие чувства, ранее частично перечисленные мною?


Если у него будут все признаки наличия сознания, то да. Далее уже можно будет экстраполировать в сторону более простых устройств.

Изначально необходим, по аналогии с живым миром - носитель полноценного сознания, способный рассказать о своих ощущениях. Далее уже можно говорить о ощущениях у более простых форм.

----------


## Karadur

> Пенроуз не дал формального описания человека и его деятельности, поэтому не может обоснованно утверждать, что человек обходит "фундаментальные ограничения" формальных систем.


Пенроуз не формализует все аспекты человеческого сознания, но в его задачу это и не входит.

Он формализует то, к чему можно потом применить математическую логику.  Он доказывает, что ум позволяет решать так называемые невычислимые задачи, чего компьютер делать не может в принципе. 

Это узкий аспект сознания, да, но здесь важно именно то, что машина не может нести полноценного сознания.

Поэтому ваше утверждение неверно - там есть формализация именно в той области, которую можно формализовать.

----------


## Won Soeng

Так где же он формализует и доказывает то, что человек решает невычислимые задачи?  :Smilie:  Где эта часть исследования?
Почему об этом у него сказано вскользь, не развернуто? Где его ответы на критику этой позиции?

Приведите цитаты, если сможете их найти. Обсудим  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если у него будут все признаки наличия сознания, то да. Далее уже можно будет экстраполировать в сторону более простых устройств.
> 
> Изначально необходим, по аналогии с живым миром - носитель полноценного сознания, способный рассказать о своих ощущениях. Далее уже можно говорить о ощущениях у более простых форм.


Рискнёте перечислить "все признаки наличия сознания" + дать определение "полноценного сознания", чтоб не путать его с неполноценным (какому тоже надо бы дать чёткое определение, чтоб не путать его с полноценным отсутствием сознания)?

----------

Антончик (23.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Рискнёте перечислить "все признаки наличия сознания" + дать определение "полноценного сознания", чтоб не путать его с неполноценным (какому тоже надо бы дать чёткое определение, чтоб не путать его с полноценным отсутствием сознания)?


Если я лично приду к выводу, что некто обладает сознанием, то это и критерий. А по какой методике буду определять - ну так комплексный вопрос. Разные подходы вкупе дадут мнение.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если я лично приду к выводу, что некто обладает сознанием, то это и критерий. А по какой методике буду определять - ну так комплексный вопрос. Разные подходы вкупе дадут мнение.


Или вкупе дадут путаницу ака заблуждение? : )

----------


## АртёмМ

> Или вкупе дадут путаницу ака заблуждение? : )


В отрыве от эксперимента утверждать наверняка что-либо невозможно. Хотя вопрос интересный, я подумаю  :Smilie:

----------


## Karadur

> Так где же он формализует и доказывает то, что человек решает невычислимые задачи?  Где эта часть исследования?
> Почему об этом у него сказано вскользь, не развернуто? Где его ответы на критику этой позиции?
> 
> Приведите цитаты, если сможете их найти. Обсудим


Это у Пенроуза в Emperor's new mind, дальше была критика и его ответы на критику. Повторять эту цепочку здесь вряд ли конструктивно. Ещё выше я дал ссылку на видео с одной из последних лекций Пенроуза, где всё это повторяется чуть-чуть под другим углом и отполированно.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Пенроуз не формализует все аспекты человеческого сознания, но в его задачу это и не входит.
> 
> Он формализует то, к чему можно потом применить математическую логику.  Он доказывает, что ум позволяет решать так называемые невычислимые задачи, чего компьютер делать не может в принципе.


Например, может ли человек определить, останавливается ли произвольный алгоритм (лента МТ которого не длинее, так уж и быть, 10 километров)?
Если нет, о каких особых способностях ума речь?

----------

Монферран (23.09.2015)

----------


## Karadur

> Например, может ли человек определить, останавливается ли произвольный алгоритм (лента МТ которого не длинее, так уж и быть, 10 километров)?
> Если нет, о каких особых способностях ума речь?


Компьютер может считать быстрее человека, с этим никто не спорит. Но мы не ищем ответ на вопрос, может ли человек стать компьютером. Вопрос противоположный - может ли компьютер стать человеком в смысле полноценного моделирования сознания. Поэтому нас не интересуют задачи, которые решает компьютер, но не может решить человек, и не интересуют задачи, которые не может решить ни тот, ни другой. Нас интересуют задачи, которые человек решает, а компьютер - нет.

----------

Монферран (23.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Вопрос противоположный - может ли компьютер стать человеком в смысле полноценного моделирования сознания.


Компьютер стать человеком не может, это очевидно. Я предлагаю формулировку вопроса - может ли компьютер мыслить и ощущать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Компьютер может считать быстрее человека, с этим никто не спорит.


Смотря что. Хотя если имеются ввиду чисто арифметические действия, то согласен - результат выдаёт быстрее.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это у Пенроуза в Emperor's new mind, дальше была критика и его ответы на критику. Повторять эту цепочку здесь вряд ли конструктивно. Ещё выше я дал ссылку на видео с одной из последних лекций Пенроуза, где всё это повторяется чуть-чуть под другим углом и отполированно.


Давайте будем честными. Вы не можете найти ни одного адекватного доказательства, правда? Я достаточно тщательно (и многократно) проштудирова и новый ум короля и тени разума, чтобы знать, что там аргументов о том, что человек преодолевает невычислимость - нет. Их там нет совсем. Есть только склонность к этому самого Пенроуза. Нет его ответов на его критику этой позиции. Он нигде не приводит ни вопросов к нему по этой теме, ни своих ответов.

Я невнимательно читал? Пропустил это где-то между строк? Ну так покажите  :Smilie: 
Вы, как и Пенроуз принимаете этот тезис за аксиому, не требующую доказательств. Увлеклись математическими играми. Такое бывает. Сакрализация и мифологизаци психических процессов - не редкость в рядах что философов, что ученых.

Вы тут пытались попрекнуть меня физикализмом  :Smilie:  Я смеялся, правда. Я - не физикалист. Очень далек от этих наивных взглядов.

----------

Монферран (23.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Или вкупе дадут путаницу ака заблуждение? : )


Подумал. Любое заблуждение в принципе является мнением, которое на практике не подтвердилось. До тех пор, пока мнение (предварительно составленное на основании опыта и знаний) не будет встречать возражений в ходе практических взаимодействий, то его можно считать верным. В принципе так оно всё и происходит.

----------


## Монферран

> Вы тут пытались попрекнуть меня физикализмом  Я смеялся, правда. Я - не физикалист. Очень далек от этих наивных взглядов.


Позвольте уточнить в этом месте Вашего диалога. Проникся тут недавней Вашей подсказкой мне, что объективное - не более чем идея.
И если верно понимаю, она (подсказка, тезис) есть также и лаконичное отрицание физикализма? Исследование мозга дает ровно ноль в плане исследования психики?

Хотя, конечно, проникся с большими оговорками - есть и надрыв шаблона, и желание аккуратно сформулировать возражения (в духе индуистской пурва-пакши, не знаю пока, как в буддизме это называется), дабы прочувствовать логику подхода.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Позвольте уточнить в этом месте Вашего диалога. Проникся тут недавней Вашей подсказкой мне, что объективное - не более чем идея.
> И если верно понимаю, она (подсказка, тезис) есть также и лаконичное отрицание физикализма? Исследование мозга дает ровно ноль в плане исследования психики?
> 
> Хотя, конечно, проникся с большими оговорками - есть и надрыв шаблона, и желание аккуратно сформулировать возражения (в духе индуистской пурва-пакши, не знаю пока, как в буддизме это называется), дабы прочувствовать логику подхода.


Модель должна быть полной. Люди зачастую бросаются в крайности, а буддизм - срединный путь. 
Психическое в основе своей выходит за рамки физического. Но развитые психические способности опираются на физическое.
Есть сфера ума не опирающаяся на физическое. Причины явлений этой сферы не отыскать в мозге. Причины же пяти сфер и опирающихся на пять сфер явлений ума обнаруживаются в физическом.

То, что выходит за пределы физического очень трудно обнаружить умом сильно привязанным к пяти опорам. Очень-очень трудно. Поэтому убеждать людей в том, что есть нечто, что они не видят - занятие малопродуктивное. Сначала требуется развить способности внимательности к сфере ума - шестой опоры. Затем следует преодолеть привязанность к пяти опорам. И тогда, погружаясь в рупадхьяны можно обнаружить сферу психического, не опирающуюся на физическое.

Те, кто необходимых способностей не развил могут продолжать задаваться вопросом "а что происходит с мозгом йога, когда его ум сосредоточен в дхьяне". Многим такой вопрос покажется невероятно важным. Ведь связь между психикой и мозгом кажется естественной, не требующей доказательств, не подлежащей сомнениям. Хотя доказательств этому - нет. 

Простой пример корелляции нарушений в мозгу и в сознании многим образованным людям кажется доказательством причинности мозга над сознанием. Антипример с расстроенным телевизором таким людям кажется недостойным доверия и проверки. Максимум, такие люди спросят о природе воздействия некоего удаленного сознания с мозгом, принимая метафору с телеприемником и станцией сугубо технически. 

Более сложный пример с общественным сознанием, с мемами, живущими своей жизнью, развивающимися на множестве мозгов одновременно, взаимодействующими между собой посредством общества, слабо, при том завися от конкретных мозгов, таких людей тоже мало убеждают, ведь они сводят и такой пример к единичному мозгу, говоря о том, что если все мозги отключить то и все мемы умрут.

Если уж человек обучен с детства идее "сознание есть развитая форма материи" - критически относиться к такой идее человеку будет очень и очень трудно. Он будет принимать такую идею даже со слабыми аргументами, не сомневаясь, но отвергать другие идеи, даже при сравнительно более сильных аргументах.

Нельзя сказать, что подобных проблем избегают идеалисты, например. Конечно же, та же некритичность к своим уже принятым идеям и отвержение любых аргументов идей, входящих в противоречие со сложившимся мировоззрением.

Поэтому люди любое противоречие относят к противоположной крайности, проскакивая суть и сущность срединного пути, полагая, что их вовлекают в противоположный лагерь любой минимальной критикой оснований привычных им взглядов.

----------

Монферран (23.09.2015)

----------


## Karadur

> Я достаточно тщательно (и многократно) проштудирова и новый ум короля и тени разума, чтобы знать, что там аргументов о том, что человек преодолевает невычислимость - нет. Их там нет совсем. Есть только склонность к этому самого Пенроуза. Нет его ответов на его критику этой позиции. Он нигде не приводит ни вопросов к нему по этой теме, ни своих ответов.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadows_of_the_Mind

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orches...Lucas_argument




> However, in his first book on consciousness, The Emperor's New Mind (1989), Penrose made Gödel's theorem the basis of what quickly became an intensely controversial claim.[23] He argued that while a formal proof system cannot prove its own consistency, Gödel-unprovable results are provable by human mathematicians. He takes this disparity to mean that human mathematicians are not describable as formal proof systems, and are therefore running a non-computable algorithm. Similar claims about the implications of Gödel's theorem were originally espoused by the philosopher John Lucas of Merton College, Oxford.
> 
> The inescapable conclusion seems to be: Mathematicians are not using a knowably sound calculation procedure in order to ascertain mathematical truth. We deduce that mathematical understanding – the means whereby mathematicians arrive at their conclusions with respect to mathematical truth – cannot be reduced to blind calculation!
> 
> — Roger Penrose[25]


Опять же, можно повторять критику и ответы самого Пенроуза, но это вряд ли конструктивно.

----------

Монферран (23.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Во-первых, эти книги есть на русском и я их разве что наизусть не выучил.
Во-вторых, приведенная Вами цитата говорит лишь о том, что человеческие математики не описываемы как формальная система, просто делая из этого фетиш.

Вероятно Вы не очень понимаете сути моей критики  :Smilie:  Как и многие, кто ведется на эти размышления о формальных системах.

Вы должны понимать, что естественный мир - неформальная система. Ни в чем и никогда. Вас ведь это не смущает? 
Так же вы должны понимать, что чистые алгоритмы, как формальные системы, взаимодействуя с естественным миром, сами по себе не перестают быть формальной системой, так же как и выведенные ими данные.
Вы способны это понять или нет? Неформальны не сам алгоритм, взаимодействующий с внешним миром. Не база данных, не процедуры обработки с ней, не интерфейсы взаимодействия, но только то, что может быть этим алгоритмам "скормлено" в виде внешних данных. Подумайте хорошенько, можно ли формализовать входные данные, которые еще не собраны?

Теперь вот такой Вам вопрос - может ли формальная система взаимодействовать с потоками данных, рождаемых системой неформализуемой?
И теперь Вам следующий вопрос - можете ли Вы доказать, что в уме человека, как формальной системе представлений о неформализуемом в своей полноте и непротиворечивости мире, есть хоть какая-то потребность в каких-то особенных невычислимых операциях с этими представлениями о мире?

Поищите у Пенроуза доказательства, что человек-математик действительно неформализуем, не является формальной системой. 
Я утверждаю, что все представления человека, включая очень-очень примитивные и очень-очень сложные - это простая формальная система признаков и обобщений. Вы можете это хоть как-то опровергнуть? У Вас есть основания хоть как-то подвергнуть это сомнению?

----------

Монферран (23.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Поищите у Пенроуза доказательства, что человек-математик действительно неформализуем, не является формальной системой. 
> Я утверждаю, что все представления человека, включая очень-очень примитивные и очень-очень сложные - это простая формальная система признаков и обобщений. Вы можете это хоть как-то опровергнуть? У Вас есть основания хоть как-то подвергнуть это сомнению?


Всё же утверждать мало, чтобы доказать - необходимо доказать. На мой взгляд. Иначе можно взглянуть на противоположный лагерь и увидеть с их точки зрения, что доказательств и у вас то нет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Всё же утверждать мало, чтобы доказать - необходимо доказать. На мой взгляд. Иначе можно взглянуть на противоположный лагерь и увидеть с их точки зрения, что доказательств и у вас то нет.


Если Вы не поняли, я критикую доказательство Пенроуза. То есть утверждаю, что он не доказал, что психика человека (ум математика) - неформализуемая (не формальная) система. Так понятнее?

----------


## АртёмМ

> Если Вы не поняли, я критикую доказательство Пенроуза. То есть утверждаю, что он не доказал, что психика человека (ум математика) - неформализуемая система. Так понятнее?


Я понял, но почему вы решили, что доказано обратное?

----------


## Монферран

> Поищите у Пенроуза доказательства, что человек-математик действительно неформализуем, не является формальной системой. 
> Я утверждаю, что все представления человека, включая очень-очень примитивные и очень-очень сложные - это простая формальная система признаков и обобщений. Вы можете это хоть как-то опровергнуть? У Вас есть основания хоть как-то подвергнуть это сомнению?


Пардон, вопрос из зала: а что если Пенроуз не считает логически необходимым доказывать неформализуемость?
Если что-то считается неформализованным, однажды может быть формализовано, но не наоборот.
Вот и пусть, мол, сторонники формализации доказывают (по аналогии с чайником Рассела).
Надеюсь, не сморозил глупость, ведь чайник в теме ИИ.

Огромное спасибо за предыдущий развернутый ответ, пища для размышлений надолго.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Пардон, вопрос из зала: а что если Пенроуз не считает логически необходимым доказывать неформализуемость?
> Если что-то считается неформализованным, однажды может быть формализовано, но не наоборот.
> Вот и пусть, мол, сторонники формализации доказывают (по аналогии с чайником Рассела).
> Надеюсь, не сморозил глупость, ведь чайник в теме ИИ.
> 
> Огромное спасибо за предыдущий развернутый ответ, пища для размышлений надолго.


Ну, тогда все его многолетнее доказательство просто строится на зыбкой почве. Он слишком много усилий потратил на то, чтобы доказать, что формальная система не способна стать неформальной  :Smilie:  А то, что формальная система вполне себе остается формальной в неформальном окружении - это просто лишает смысла все его труды и потребность в новом физическом уровне понимания.

----------

Монферран (23.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В отрыве от эксперимента утверждать наверняка что-либо невозможно. Хотя вопрос интересный, я подумаю


Особенность человечьего рассуждающего ума в том, что из двух вариантов: правильного и неправильного он далеко не всегда выбирает правильный. : ) Особенно в свете "Я решаю это САМ и никто мне не указ!".
Другое дело -- личный опыт, против которого переть -- неоспоримая глупость...
И на основании доступного мне опыта невозможно утверждать, будто кибер-машина может мыслить, переживая, на уровне человечьем. Ибо чувства (а хоть ЧЮ взять : ) неформализуемы.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Подумал. Любое заблуждение в принципе является мнением, которое на практике не подтвердилось. До тех пор, пока мнение (предварительно составленное на основании опыта и знаний) не будет встречать возражений в ходе практических взаимодействий, то его можно считать верным. В принципе так оно всё и происходит.


Чуть продолжу мысль.
Личное мнение далеко не всегда можно проверить на практике да ещё и изменить его на ему "полярное": человеки склонны цепляться за своё, ибо им -- в массе свойственно ошибаться, а не познавать истину... Такие дела. %)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Особенность человечьего рассуждающего ума в том, что из двух вариантов: правильного и неправильного он далеко не всегда выбирает правильный. : ) Особенно в свете "Я решаю это САМ и никто мне не указ!".
> Другое дело -- личный опыт, против которого переть -- неоспоримая глупость...
> И на основании доступного мне опыта невозможно утверждать, будто кибер-машина может мыслить, переживая, на уровне человечьем. Ибо чувства (а хоть ЧЮ взять : ) неформализуемы.


Я имею ввиду говоря о определении есть сознание или нет, экстраполируя свой непосредственный опыт.

Например общаясь с вами я прихожу к выводу, что у вас есть сознание - потому что вы себя ведёте так, как я сам, обладающий сознанием. То что у меня есть сознание - мне известно, поскольку непосредственно присутствует. 

Заглянуть в ваше сознание и удостовериться в том, что оно у вас и правда есть такое же как у меня- я не умею и предполагаю что в принципе не могу. Вы ведь вполне можете быть и автоматом со сложной обратной связью, реагирующим на внешнюю среду.

Следовательно если я таким образом оцениваю на предмет наличия сознания людей, я в состоянии те же методы оценки перенести и на машины. Если машина будет вести себя образом, который я сочту разумным, то я соглашусь что она разумна. Если в общении с машиной я приду к выводу, что она обладает сознанием, я с этим соглашусь.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Чуть продолжу мысль.
> Личное мнение далеко не всегда можно проверить на практике да ещё и изменить его на ему "полярное": человеки склонны цепляться за своё, ибо им -- в массе свойственно ошибаться, а не познавать истину... Такие дела. %)


В таком случае я не человек с вашей точки зрения. Поскольку мне свойственно разбираться в вопросе.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Компьютер может считать быстрее человека, с этим никто не спорит. Но мы не ищем ответ на вопрос, может ли человек стать компьютером. Вопрос противоположный - может ли компьютер стать человеком в смысле полноценного моделирования сознания. Поэтому нас не интересуют задачи, которые решает компьютер, но не может решить человек, и не интересуют задачи, которые не может решить ни тот, ни другой. Нас интересуют задачи, которые человек решает, а компьютер - нет.


Не совсем так. Нас интересуют невычислимые проблемы, доказательно разрешимые человеком.
Возьмем проблему останова. Не существует машины, которая устанавливает останов _произвольного_ алгоритма. А существует ли такой человек? Это Пенроузом не доказано да и крайне маловероятно. Аналогично с другими невычислимыми.

----------

Won Soeng (23.09.2015), Монферран (23.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В таком случае я не человек с вашей точки зрения. Поскольку мне свойственно разбираться в вопросе.


Ну и зачем себя "дискредитировали", да ещё приписав это мну, у которого не было ни слова о стремлении разбираться (или не разбираться) в вопросе, но была, в итоге, развёртка крылатого лат. высказывания: Errare humanum est? : )

----------


## Karadur

> Во-первых, эти книги есть на русском и я их разве что наизусть не выучил.
> Во-вторых, приведенная Вами цитата говорит лишь о том, что человеческие математики не описываемы как формальная система, просто делая из этого фетиш.
> 
> Вероятно Вы не очень понимаете сути моей критики  Как и многие, кто ведется на эти размышления о формальных системах.
> 
> Вы должны понимать, что естественный мир - неформальная система. Ни в чем и никогда. Вас ведь это не смущает? 
> Так же вы должны понимать, что чистые алгоритмы, как формальные системы, взаимодействуя с естественным миром, сами по себе не перестают быть формальной системой, так же как и выведенные ими данные.
> Вы способны это понять или нет? Неформальны не сам алгоритм, взаимодействующий с внешним миром. Не база данных, не процедуры обработки с ней, не интерфейсы взаимодействия, но только то, что может быть этим алгоритмам "скормлено" в виде внешних данных. Подумайте хорошенько, можно ли формализовать входные данные, которые еще не собраны?
> 
> ...


Естественный мир как раз-таки очень хорошо формализуем и вычислим, пока формализация не упирается в ту самую квалию. Впрочем, не очень понятно, что вы имеете в виду под "естественным" миром. Я это понимаю как "наблюдаемый" или "физический". Конечно, наблюдаемый мир сам по себе не является "формальной системой", но нам этого и не нужно, нам достаточно того, что он формализуем.

Но есть ещё важный момент - я не думаю, что вычислимость эквивалентна формализации.  Пенроуз доказывает _невычислимость_ всего лишь одного аспекта - математического понимания. Невычислимость квалии это отдельный аргумент против сильного ИИ, Пенроуз это просто не рассматривает. А формализация это всего лишь перевод с человеческого языка на абстрактный. После формализации системы понятий вам всё равно нужно доказывать её непротиворечивость, а также вычислимость или невычислимость разных задач в этой системе. Пенроуз как раз-таки формализует "математическое понимание" как аспект сознания, иначе бы он не мог начать формальные рассуждения. Математическое понимание он определяет как способность устанавливать истинность утверждений. Это соответствует Машине Тьюринга, дающей ответ на вопросы об истинности.

Про формализацию "входных данных". Дело в том, что входные данные для любой программы - это просто поток бит. Формализуем или нет внешний мир здесь не имеет значения, потому что программа всё равно получит поток бит. Говорить про формальность или неформальность этого потока бессмысленно. Машина Тьюринга должна получить на входе символы известного ей алфавита, это условие начала её работы. Дальше идёт просто преобразование по правилам и ничего больше. Смысл данным (входным или выходным) придаёт наше сознание. Если бы наблюдаемый мир был совершенно не формализуем, как вы пишете, то у нас не было бы, скажем, цифровой фото- и видеосъёмки. Иначе как "ни в чём и никогда неформальные" картинки можно было бы оцифровать?

Далее вы пишете про ум человека, как формальную систему представлений о внешнем неформальном мире. Тут я начинаю немного терять нить. Возвращаясь к началу, в контексте компьютеров мы говорили о вычислимости и невычислимости, а формализация это другое.

Но всё как раз наоборот. Сознание не поддаётся полной формализации, а физический мир - поддаётся. Но нам это вообще не нужно в данном контексте. Мы формализовали компьютер и мы формализовали "математическое понимание" по Пенроузу - этого достаточно для проведения рассуждений.




> Поищите у Пенроуза доказательства, что человек-математик действительно неформализуем, не является формальной системой.


Это не нужно для данного доказательства. Совсем наоборот, Пенроуз формализовал математическое понимание, но доказывает, что оно невычислимо.




> Я утверждаю, что все представления человека, включая очень-очень примитивные и очень-очень сложные - это простая формальная система признаков и обобщений. Вы можете это хоть как-то опровергнуть? У Вас есть основания хоть как-то подвергнуть это сомнению?


Это не нужно подвергать сомнению. Даже если она формальна, это не значит, что она вычислима.

Можно идти дальше и говорить, что ощущения/квалиа на самом деле не формализуемы, но это совсем другой вопрос, выпадающий из того, о чём говорил Пенроуз.


PS. Ещё раз пролистал Пенроуза по поводу формальных систем - он там явно приравнивает формальные системы (Гёделевские) и алгоритмы как таковые (Тьюринговые). Это означает, что формализм эквивалентен алгоритмичности, но _вычислимость_ - это не формализм, это применение формальных правил над формальным алфавитом. Смысл теоремы Гёделя как раз в том, что в непротиворечивой формальной системе есть невычислимые (недоказуемые) утверждения.

----------


## Karadur

> Не совсем так. Нас интересуют невычислимые проблемы, доказательно разрешимые человеком.
> Возьмем проблему останова. Не существует машины, которая устанавливает останов _произвольного_ алгоритма. А существует ли такой человек? Это Пенроузом не доказано да и крайне маловероятно. Аналогично с другими невычислимыми.


Пенроуз и не пытается найти такого человека, это не нужно для доказательства. Если я правильно понимаю  :Smilie: , там речь идёт о понимании самого доказательства о применимости.

----------


## Won Soeng

Karadur, давайте возьмемся за практическую сторону. Скажите, как по Вашему, является ли вычислением запись видео с камеры и микрофона? Является ли такая запись формализацией?

----------


## Karadur

> Karadur, давайте возьмемся за практическую сторону. Скажите, как по Вашему, является ли вычислением запись видео с камеры и микрофона? Является ли такая запись формализацией?


Формализация идёт до вычисления. Сперва формализуем, потом вычисляем, используя свой формализм. В цифровой камере практически всё происходящее в самой камере вычислимо. Там буквально программы работают, полноценный фон-неймановский компьютер внутри.
Матрица камеры - это просто преобразователь сигнала (светового излучения в данные в памяти).
От начала и до конца в фото/видеокамере идёт просто преобразование сигнала. Там всё формализуемо и всё вычислимо.

Но камера сама по себе ничего не "видит". Там нет ничего, кроме преобразований, там нет зрительных ощущений, как у человека. В камере также нет понимания, что именно снято. У человека в глазных нервах и мозге происходят аналогичные по функциональности процессы, т.е. до какого-то этапа там тоже всё формализуемо и вычислимо. До этапа собственно восприятия картинки, где начинается часть "трудной проблемы".

----------


## Won Soeng

Вы не ответили на вопрос  :Smilie:  Я просто спросил Вас, можно ли сказать, что результат работы видеокамеры - видеопоток, каким-либо образом вычислить? Смоделировать?

Я сейчас не про зрительные ощущения. Я сейчас конкретно про вычислимость. Если уж хотите понять к чему я клоню - спросите. Я клоню к тому, что вычислимость не имеет значения. Так же, как и формализуемость.

Открытая вычислительная система не является вычислимой и формализуемое. В этом заключена ошибка Пенроуза. И Вы, как разработчик, должны это знать. Если, Вас, конечно, интересует компьютерная наука и Вы понимаете, в чем заключается чистая функция и почему реальные приложения не являются stateless.

----------


## Won Soeng

А что касается ощущения, то я знаю, как сделать алгоритм, который будет ощущать и понимать то, что видит, слышит, принимает с любого сенсора, и даже (внимание) то, что думает исключительно внутри себя. 

Камера, конечно, не ощущает. И сейчас нет алгоритмов, которые бы это делали. Хотя мы близки к ним с машинным обучением на глубоких нейросетях. В глубинном обучении пока не хватает лишь применения существующих архитектур для динамического распознавания - это чисто технический вопрос.

Но для того, чтобы этот технический вопрос корректно поставить, нужно понимать, как работает человеческая психика. А как она работает прекрасно (хоть и зачастую непонятно) описано Буддой.

Пять совокупностей цепляния показывают "как". Форма, чувство, восприятие, порывы и сознание. Это необходимо так и смоделировать. Вам не понятно как? А мне - понятно.
12 звеньев возникновения и прекращения показывают "как". Вам не понятно - как? А мне - понятно.

----------

Монферран (24.09.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Пенроуз и не пытается найти такого человека, это не нужно для доказательства.


Итак, у него нет доказательства.

----------

Won Soeng (24.09.2015)

----------


## Karadur

> Итак, у него нет доказательства.


У него есть формальное доказательство, тут могу только отослать к его книгам. В Тенях Разума очень формально все расписано, и обычным, и математическим языком. Доказательство можно оспаривать, но не на таком уровне. У него там нет грубых ошибок по меньшей мере. Пенроуз является одним из крупнейших математиков и физиков современности, к нему на кривой козе не подъедешь.  :Smilie:  Если вы почитаете критику, там аргументация ведётся против более тонких предполагаемых пробелов.

----------


## Karadur

Я не понимаю, в какой момент открытая вычислительная система перестала быть формализуемой. Любая система работает по схеме входные данные -> преобразования по заданным правилам (программа) -> выходные данные или ошибка. Могут быть комбинации, параллельные или последовательные вычисления, вычисления, где на каждом шаге поступают новые данные - это ничего не меняет в плане неспособности компьютеров решать невычислимые задачи.

Результат работы камеры - видеопоток в виде, грубо говоря, битов в определённом протоколе, это и есть результат вычисления. входной сигнал в виде света и данных на матрице -> преобразование по правилам (вычисление) -> выходной поток.




> Вы не ответили на вопрос  Я просто спросил Вас, можно ли сказать, что результат работы видеокамеры - видеопоток, каким-либо образом вычислить? Смоделировать?
> 
> Я сейчас не про зрительные ощущения. Я сейчас конкретно про вычислимость. Если уж хотите понять к чему я клоню - спросите. Я клоню к тому, что вычислимость не имеет значения. Так же, как и формализуемость.
> 
> Открытая вычислительная система не является вычислимой и формализуемое. В этом заключена ошибка Пенроуза. И Вы, как разработчик, должны это знать. Если, Вас, конечно, интересует компьютерная наука и Вы понимаете, в чем заключается чистая функция и почему реальные приложения не являются stateless.

----------


## Won Soeng

Karadur, Вы понимаете, как данные управляют программой?

Психика человека в своей основе имеет очень-очень-очень примитивный алгоритм. Это алгоритм я условно называю "различение-обобщение".

Значение имеет не формальный и вычислимый алгоритм, который вполне конкретен (а не рассматриваемые Пенроузом "произвольные")

У Пенроуза ошибка не в том, что он доказывает. У него ошибка в предпосылках. Он просто доказывает кое-что не имеющее значения для моделирования психики и разработки ИИ. Я не критикую ни слова его доказательства - там все окей. Просто то, что он доказывает не имеет отношения к тому, как следует реализовать ИИ.

И его серьезная ошибка проистекает из уровня компьютерной науки 70-80 годов ХХ века. 

Посмотрите на современные исследования. Посмотрите на функциональное программирование. Изучите вопрос, что такое "чистая функция". Изучите проблематику прикладной невозможности чистых stateless приложений.

Теперь скажите, только честно, Вы готовы всерьез и беспристрастно обсудить алгоритм, который добывает данные в точности так, как это делает психика любого живого (чувствующего) существа?

Если нет - больше не навязываюсь.

----------

Монферран (24.09.2015), Фил (24.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Пока Вы ответите, я Вам подкину информацию к размышлению
1. Называть мир формализуемым - верх беспечности. Мир отнюдь не формализуем, а наличие обнаруженных людьми закономеностей не отражает всего этого мира. Как раз наши представления о мире - вполне себе формальны. Они определены формальным языком. Но то, что они формализуют - неформально и выходит за границы этих формальностей. Если Вы этого не понимаете, увы, Вам не понять ничего о психике, сознании и интеллекте - Вы просто зря теряете время.
2. Полагать реальные алгоритмы формальными можно лишь в части описания работы алгортма, не в части производимых алгоритмом результатов. Пенроуз допустил серьезную ошибку, рассматривая произвольные, но сугубо математические алгоритмы, не прикладные. Хотя он уже довольно много знал о теории управления и о системах управления, в том числе об автономных системах управления. Любая система управления открыта и она имеет реализацию чувства, восприятия и действия. В такую систему несложно добавить и осознание действия (завершенности этого действия, восприятие достижения запланированного результата или отклонения от него, планирование дальнейших действий в контексте этого запланированного результата). Вы владеете английским, почитайте статьи-отчеты о разработке системы управления гексаподом (модель насекомого-палочника). Вам подкинуть ссылку или найдете?

----------

Монферран (24.09.2015), Фил (24.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Напоминаю ссылку на стаью, кстати. 
http://open-mind.net/papers/mental-s...-consciousness

----------

Монферран (24.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> А что касается ощущения, то я знаю, как сделать алгоритм, который будет ощущать и понимать то, что видит, слышит, принимает с любого сенсора, и даже (внимание) то, что думает исключительно внутри себя. 
> 
> Камера, конечно, не ощущает. И сейчас нет алгоритмов, которые бы это делали. Хотя мы близки к ним с машинным обучением на глубоких нейросетях. В глубинном обучении пока не хватает лишь применения существующих архитектур для динамического распознавания - это чисто технический вопрос.
> 
> Но для того, чтобы этот технический вопрос корректно поставить, нужно понимать, как работает человеческая психика. А как она работает прекрасно (хоть и зачастую непонятно) описано Буддой.
> 
> Пять совокупностей цепляния показывают "как". Форма, чувство, восприятие, порывы и сознание. Это необходимо так и смоделировать. Вам не понятно как? А мне - понятно.
> 12 звеньев возникновения и прекращения показывают "как". Вам не понятно - как? А мне - понятно.


Вот есть обычный термометр. Когда он показывает минус 20, нетрудно запрограммировать ответ "мне холодно".
Допустим, уже есть ИИ, которому действительно бывает холодно.
Вопрос: как это проверить? Как сторонний человек может в это поверить, что механической штуке неуютно от холода?
Конечно, я не исключаю тот факт, что сам вопрос необходимо будет скорректировать.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот есть обычный термометр. Когда он показывает минус 20, нетрудно запрограммировать ответ "мне холодно".
> Допустим, уже есть ИИ, которому действительно бывает холодно.
> Вопрос: как это проверить? Как сторонний человек может в это поверить, что механической штуке неуютно от холода?
> Конечно, я не исключаю тот факт, что сам вопрос необходимо будет скорректировать.


Да, хороший вопрос об различении имитации от оригинала. 
Но часто ли Вы на самом деле различаете, когда человеку холодно, а когда он об этом просто говорит? Например фраза "на улице холодно". 

В этом нет, на самом деле, большой проблемы. Для проверки имитации достаточно спросить: "что Вы имеете в виду?" или "Что именно Вы ощущаете? Где Вы это ощущаете?" Ответом может быть - на градуснике -20 градусов цельсия. Или "у меня стынут кожа и мышцы". 

Когда люди вспоминают об имитации, это происходит по причине неуверенности людей в том, что же они наблюдают. А эта неуверенность происходит от неумения распознавать актуальные признаки.

Когда люди говорят об имитации эмоций, имитации ощущений, имитации понимания - в этот момент люди не понимают, что же есть оригинал, каковы его убедительные критерии. Вот и вся сущность проблемы имитации.

----------

Монферран (24.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

Подобный диалог, допустим, состоялся, но вопрос мой прежний: "кто ты, Ева, градусник прозрачный или девушка моей мечты?"

(два фильма с Авой и Евой в единый образ слились)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Подобный диалог, допустим, состоялся, но вопрос мой прежний: "кто ты, Ева, градусник прозрачный или девушка моей мечты?"
> 
> (два фильма с Авой и Евой в единый образ слились)


Вы не можете различить? Не знаете как?
Задайте вопрос сами себе - Вы живете или имитируете жизнь? Как Вам ответить?

----------

Монферран (24.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Вы не можете различить? Не знаете как?
> Задайте вопрос сами себе - Вы живете или имитируете жизнь? Как Вам ответить?


Да, я понимаю, что вопрос различения наиболее существенный для Вас.
Некий робот сообщает: "мне холодно", "ты мне нравишься".
Давайте попробуем поговорить о стороннем наблюдателе, как я предложил.
Не обо мне или Вас.
Наблюдатель - Станиславский, допустим.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, я понимаю, что вопрос различения наиболее существенный для Вас.
> Некий робот сообщает: "мне холодно", "ты мне нравишься".
> Давайте попробуем поговорить о стороннем наблюдателе, как я предложил.
> Не обо мне или Вас.
> Наблюдатель - Станиславский, допустим.


Зачем? Если Вы что-то не различаете в себе, Вы не имеете даже шанса различить это в другом.
При чем здесь Станиславский? Играете в "верю - не верю"? Ну, бросьте монетку. Тот же эффект.

Вы на самом деле не понимаете. При чем здесь сообщения робота? Я это и не рассматриваю.
Для меня понятна разница между имитацией и оригиналом. Я Вам легко скажу, что все существующие чат-боты лишь имитируют собеседника.
Но я вполне уверенно знаю, как должен быть устроен чат-бот действительно понимающий контекст беседы.

----------

Монферран (24.09.2015)

----------


## Karadur

В каком смысле данные управляют программой? Вы имеете в виду парадигму data-driven programming? Она вообще ничего не меняет в плане вычислимости и формализации. Все эти парадигмы, и функциональное программирование в том числе, не добавляют вычислительной мощности компьютерам в смысле вычислимости по Тьюрингу. Современные компьютеры _в этом отношении_ не мощнее компьютеров 70-х, и наука _в этом отношении_ никуда не продвинулась. Она не может продвинуться фундаментально.
Квантовые компьютеры, кстати, тоже не сильно помогают. Они тоже не мощнее, чем МТ.

Парадигмы программирования нужны просто как надстройки, для удобства программирования разного рода задач и поддержки кода. Запускается всё всегда на обычных фоннеймановских компьютерах, для которых справедливы все ограничения МТ и вся теория МТ. Независимо от того, данные управляют программой, программа данными или они друг другом по очереди управляют - ограничения теории МТ справедливы для абсолютно любой программы или системы любой сложности. Весь интернет целиком как сеть компьютеров - не мощнее МТ в смысле вычислимости.

Алгоритм, упомянутый в конце вашего сообщения обсудить интересно, конечно, но я не очень понял момент про добычу данных. С добычей как таковой особых проблем нет. Я согласен, что процесс восприятия или чувствования во многом вычислим. Современная нейронаука проследила, куда и как идут зрительные и слуховые сигналы, известны механизмы работы глаза, уха и т.д. Т.е. "добыча" сама по себе формализованна и вычислима. Вот куда потом попадают эти сигналы и как возникает цельная картинка восприятия и внутреннего опыта (квалии) - это уже другой вопрос. Ключевой для вашего сильного ИИ.

А вот про моделирование квалии было бы интересно послушать. У вас есть ссылки на работающие прототипы?




> Karadur, Вы понимаете, как данные управляют программой?
> 
> Психика человека в своей основе имеет очень-очень-очень примитивный алгоритм. Это алгоритм я условно называю "различение-обобщение".
> 
> Значение имеет не формальный и вычислимый алгоритм, который вполне конкретен (а не рассматриваемые Пенроузом "произвольные")
> 
> У Пенроуза ошибка не в том, что он доказывает. У него ошибка в предпосылках. Он просто доказывает кое-что не имеющее значения для моделирования психики и разработки ИИ. Я не критикую ни слова его доказательства - там все окей. Просто то, что он доказывает не имеет отношения к тому, как следует реализовать ИИ.
> 
> И его серьезная ошибка проистекает из уровня компьютерной науки 70-80 годов ХХ века. 
> ...

----------


## Монферран

> Вы на самом деле не понимаете.


А если я соглашусь, что _Если Вы что-то не различаете в себе, Вы не имеете даже шанса различить это в другом._,
как Вы проверите, что это не имитация?
То есть я бы хотел что-то понимать, и получить фидбэк: "да, ты понял".

----------


## Won Soeng

Karadur, при чем здесь вычислительная мощность? Речь не мощности. Вообще - не о вычислимости. Я же Вам не раз сказал - вычислимость это фетиш. Чепуха, не имеющая значения, происходящая из заблуждения о том, что же такое сознание и понимание. Зачем Вы снова к этому возвращаетесь?

Я Вам предлагаю рассмотреть вопрос моделирования чувств, восприятия, воли и сознания с другой стороны. Где не имеет значения ни формализуемость, ни вычислимость. Где совершенно ясно - что все эти глубокомысленные заблуждения просто как в Киеве дядька.

Вам нужен действующий прототип? Ну, тогда ждите. Я над ним работаю. И я на финишной прямой. Осталось пара-тройка лет. Возможно - быстрее.
Я не навязываюсь. Хотите узнать как - можем обсуждать. Хотите рассказать мне почему все это невозможно и высказать свои предрассудки по теме - увольте, жаль времени.

У Вас есть возможность все узнать из СМИ, когда придет время.

Или, если есть интерес, постараться вникнуть в суть того, что я могу рассказать уже сейчас. Решайте.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А если я соглашусь, что _Если Вы что-то не различаете в себе, Вы не имеете даже шанса различить это в другом._,
> как Вы проверите, что это не имитация?
> То есть я бы хотел что-то понимать, и получить фидбэк: "да, ты понял".


Вы можете понять так же, как и я это понимаю. Внутренним различением. Когда Вы понимаете себя, Вы понимаете всех других в тот же момент. Это не значит, что Вы понимаете любую ситуацию, это значит, что Вы получаете способ любую ситуацию правильно рассмотреть.

Зачем Вам мой фидбек? Если Вы понимаете - Вам этого достаточно. А если не понимаете, но услышите "да, ты понял" - это ничего не меняет.

----------

Монферран (24.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Зачем Вам мой фидбек? Если Вы понимаете - Вам этого достаточно. А если не понимаете, но услышите "да, ты понял" - это ничего не меняет.


В соционике есть такие клише, но они не слишком далеки от истины, есть какой-то накопленный фактический материал. Дон Кихоты (интуитивно-логические экстраверты) обычно самые увлеченные исследователи тайн мира, и они же особенно рады тому, когда кто-то их кормит. 

А ещё главным злом в этом мире они считают людскую тупость.

Вот и Вы, увлеченный исследователь, и кормить кого попало не особо склонны.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Соционика увлекательная вещь. Вот только не учитывает абмивертов двух типов и нулевые варианты (вроде ни логик и ни этик) и актуализированные (когда и логик, и этик). А так неплохо типизирует. Особенно детей и молодежь. Динамику переходов учитывает не очень. Например человек может быть актуализированным экстравертом или неудовлетворенным иррациональностью (как и наоборот). 

Еще можете энеаграмму поизучать - для любителей типизации и анализа очень увлекательно.

Но это не имеет отношения к моему объяснению для Вас.
Имитация - это не проблема, это фиксированная идея. 
Когда Вы ясно отличаете имитацию от оригинала - нет никакой проблемы, Вас не обмануть.
А вот когда не знаете как отличить - это провоцирует переживания и даже тревогу (не обманывают ли Вас).

Понимание - это очень просто, если понимать как понимание работает. Понимание это всего лишь представление наиболее высокого уровня, которое устойчиво обобщает наблюдаемую ситуацию. Например, представление "комната" обобщает множество обобщений более низкого уровня, вплоть до простейших признаков различения этих представлений между собой. Обнаруживая несколько признаков, актуализируется наиболее общее представление - это и есть понимание. Когда актуализируется несколько общих представлений - это сомнения. Тогда возникает потребность отыскать различающий признак, чтобы сомнение устранить.

Вот настолько элементарный процесс.

----------

Монферран (24.09.2015)

----------


## Karadur

> Karadur, при чем здесь вычислительная мощность? Речь не мощности. Вообще - не о вычислимости. Я же Вам не раз сказал - вычислимость это фетиш. Чепуха, не имеющая значения, происходящая из заблуждения о том, что же такое сознание и понимание. Зачем Вы снова к этому возвращаетесь?


Вычислительная мощность в смысле Тьюринга, а не быстродействие CPU и не объём памяти. 

Вычислительная мощность накладывает ограничения на множество решаемых задач. Есть принципиально нерешаемые задачи, из-за фундаментальных математических ограничений.
И изобретение новых парадигм программирования или подходов к моделированию сознания не уменьшает множество нерешаемых задач (т.е. не увеличивает вычислительную мощность).

Абсолютно всё, что вы запускаете на компьютере, попадает под эти ограничения. Поэтому, если Пенроуз прав и математическое понимание _невычислимо_, то вы его никогда не сможете смоделировать. Или нужно будет ждать появления компьютеров, основанных на других физических принципах, которые "мощнее".




> Вам нужен действующий прототип? Ну, тогда ждите. Я над ним работаю. И я на финишной прямой. Осталось пара-тройка лет. Возможно - быстрее.
> Я не навязываюсь. Хотите узнать как - можем обсуждать. Хотите рассказать мне почему все это невозможно и высказать свои предрассудки по теме - увольте, жаль времени.
> 
> У Вас есть возможность все узнать из СМИ, когда придет время.
> 
> Или, если есть интерес, постараться вникнуть в суть того, что я могу рассказать уже сейчас. Решайте.


Мне интересно, конечно, как вам удалось обойти указанные выше ограничения. Почему вычислимость это фетиш, если вы собираетесь сделать ИИ на обычном компьютере, который не умеет делать вообще ничего, кроме вычислений? Этот момент непонятен.

----------

Монферран (25.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Да все просто. Ни понимание, ни сознание не занимаются ничем "невычислимым". Понимание и сознание это очень простая функция, примитивнейшее вычисление, просто объединение признаков, построение гетерархии и все. Больше ничего. Просто построение сети из признаков и представлений.

Уже много раз сказано, ни один человек не решает повседневно задачи, преодолевающие хоть какую-нибудь невычислимость. Это просто чистый фетиш, идея-фикс Пенроуза и он запудрил мозги людям, которые как и он, фетишизируют красивые математические прорывы. Таких прорывов, совершенных всем человечеством, от силы два десятка наберется. На десятки миллиардов живших на свете людей. Но и эти прорывы не имеют отношения к невычислимому. Это просто обобщения более высокого порядка, чем обычно делаются людьми. Например, шизофреники, чаще всего делают обобщения более высокого порядка, но при этом делают их в большом количестве и из-за этого имеют трудности с уверенным распознаванием таких обобщений. Поэтому они представляют себе говорящие голоса там, где обычные люди слышат разрозненные звуки. 

Так же и Серл, как многие-многие люди, полагающие, что есть что-то вроде души, которая является сосредоточением разума, личности, сознания, ясности - просто ищет свою идею фикс в придуманной Китайской комнате точно так же, как ищет что-то в собственном уме, полагая, что это "что-то" есть. Так же как, к примеру Сергей Хос здесь на форуме убежден, что есть некая индивидуальная сущность, поток, без вселения которого в тело можно говорить лишь об имитации, но не о чувствующем существе.

Но чувствующее существо это просто пять совокупностей, которые в бесконечном многообразии снова и снова рождаются двенадцатью звеньями взаимозависимости.
В подходящем теле возникает сопутствующий ум. Это все. 

Подходящее тело должно давать возможность чувствовать и воспринимать. Многие люди, изучающие буддизм даже не пытаются понять, что имеется в виду.

Чувствовать - значит испытывать приятное и неприятное. Воспринимать - значит строить образы, картины ситуаций из представлений и признаков. 

Поэтому чувства, восприятие, побуждения и сознания связаны между собой, сцеплены. 
И поэтому мне не нужно обходить никакие ограничения. Я моделирую очень примитивное вычисление.

Я всего лишь постоянно настраиваю сенсоры на восприятие определенных признаков, с определенной точностью. Эти признаки объединяю в обобщения. Обобщения объединяю в обобщения более высокого уровня. Когда точность восприятия недостаточна - сенсору дается команда различить признак более внимательно, разделить его на два или более. 

Так алгоритм строит все более высокие обобщения и все более детальные признаки.
Представьте себе отрезок вещественной прямой от 0 до 1
Представьте себе, что каждый акт внимания делит отрезок одним вещественным числом на две части. Эти две части - разные признаки. 
Всякий сенсор взаимодействует с неформальным внешним миром, отражая его во внутреннее пространство представлений
Ум управляет вниманием доступных ему сенсором, каждым актом просто формализуя внешний мир, классифицируя и разделяя разные ситуации, представления о предметах этих ситуацих, о значимых признаках этих ситуаций, о повторяющихся возникновениях и прекращениях совокупностей признаков в доступности имеющихся сенсоров, в доступной деятельности эффекторов, исследуя этот мир, согласно складывающимся представлениям.

Это может казаться сложным, к конкретной математике этого я шел много лет. Перепробовал и итерационные отражения, и исчисление странных аттракторов, и разнообразные нейронные сети, в том числе и рекуррентные, и осциллирующие, и мультиагентные.

В результате пришел к предельно простой математике. G[level, id_1] = {G[level-1, id_2]; G[level-1, id_3]; probability_positive; probability_negative; probability_not_accept}
Простая гетерархия вот таких вот обобщений. 

Далее просто еще раз прочитайте мою статью на хабре. http://habrahabr.ru/company/sensecognition/blog/209472/
Некий скудный трекинг идей можно увидеть на http://digitid.livejournal.com/

----------

Karadur (25.09.2015), Монферран (25.09.2015)

----------


## Karadur

> *Чувствовать - значит испытывать приятное и неприятное.* Воспринимать - значит строить образы, картины ситуаций из представлений и признаков. 
> 
> Поэтому чувства, восприятие, побуждения и сознания связаны между собой, сцеплены. 
> И поэтому мне не нужно обходить никакие ограничения. *Я моделирую очень примитивное вычисление.*



Спасибо, интересное чтение, хотя я и не углублялся, честно говоря.
Но есть вопросы.

1. "Чувствовать - значит испытывать приятное и неприятное"
Допустим, но вообще гамма чувств у человека шире. Но допустим, вы как-то сведёте все чувства к этим двум. Но это не сильно помогает задаче моделирования квалии. 
Т.е. вы можете сказать, что число в одной ячейке памяти определяет уровень приятности, а в другой ячейке - уровень неприятности, и можно эти уровни вычислять на основе входных сигналов. Но совершенно не видно, где там появляется "*испытывать* приятное и неприятное". Переживаний там не видно.

2. То, что у вас в основе очень примитивное вычисление, никак не доказывает, что вся эта гетерархическая система в целом заработает как сознание.




> И поэтому мне не нужно обходить никакие ограничения.


Вы не обходите ограничения, ваша система им просто подчиняется. Можно закрыть глаза на вычислимость по Тьюрингу, но она всё равно остаётся просто в силу того, что свой ИИ вы собираетесь запускать на обычных компьютерах.




> Подходящее тело должно давать возможность чувствовать и воспринимать. Многие люди, изучающие буддизм даже не пытаются понять, что имеется в виду.


Буддизм вообще по большей части фокусируется на том самом внутреннем опыте (квалии), который вы выплёскиваете. С самого начала у Будды идёт про страдание, а это как раз квалия. Какой бы сложности программу мы не запускали на компьютере, хоть иерархиескую, хоть гетерархическую - она страдать не будет. Модель страдания (или удовольствия) в виде комбинации простых модулей и переменных в них - это не само страдание, а просто сложное преобразование информации и не более.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Модель страдания (или удовольствия) в виде комбинации простых модулей и переменных в них - это не само страдание, а просто сложное преобразование информации и не более.


"Просто сложное преобразование" не знает, что оно "просто сложное преобразование".

----------


## Доня

[QUOTE=Юй Кан;725975] 



> Но по факту даже среди джатак не существует, насколько знаю, описаний того, как Будда рождался деревом.


Што Вы меня так жестоко дезинформируете!  :Smilie:  Вот Вам джатака.
Джатака о деревьях.

Со слов: «Навеки да сплотится всякий род...» — Учитель — он жил тогда в Джетаване — начал рассказ о том, как его родичи поссорились из-за воды и как эта ссора навлекла на них великие бедствия.

Проведав об этой ссоре, Учитель тотчас перенесся на берег реки Рохини, уселся, скрестив ноги, в пространстве над водной гладью и наслал на соплеменников тьму, чтобы напугать их как следует. Потом сошел к ним, сел на берегу и принялся разбирать их ссору — здесь мы только упомянем о ней, подробности же содержатся в «Джатаке о Кунале». И Учитель так наставлял соплеменников: «Вы родственники, а родственники должны жить во взаимном согласии и довольстве, ибо, когда родственники стоят друг за друга, врагам не нарушить их единства. Люди непременно должны быть сплоченными, ибо даже не сознающие себя деревья и те стремятся к единству. Однажды в Гималаях буря налетела было на садовую рощу, но в этой роще все деревья, большие и малые, все кусты и лианы столь крепко держались друг за Друга, что устояли перед натиском бури. Но тогда же буря выворотила с корнями и повалила огромное, раскидистое дерево, которое одиноко росло во дворе, лишенное связей с другими деревьями. Вот почему вы должны жить и единстве и взаимном согласии». Слушатели попросили Учителя разъяснить смысл сказанного, и он поведал им о том, что случилось в прошлой жизни.

«Во времена стародавние, когда на бенаресском троне восседал Брахмадатта, случилось так, что великий Вессавана, владыка богатств, правивший дотоле, перешел в иное рождение, и Сакка подыскал ему преемника. Новый Вессавана, воссев на престол бога богатств вместо старого, обратился ко всем деревьям, большим и малым, ко всем кустарникам и лианам с посланием, предлагая каждому выбрать для себя любое, какое он только пожелает, место жительства. Бодхисатта же возродился в ту пору в облике божества дерева и жил в саловой роще в предгорьях Гималаев. Узнав о наказе нового Вессаваны, Бодхисатта обратился к своим родичам — духам деревьев, кустарников и лиан — с таким советом; «Выбирая себе место, избегайте одиноких деревьев, растущих во дворах, лучше селитесь вокруг меня — вот в этой саловой роще». Те духи древесные, что были поумней, последовали совету Бодхисатты и избрали себе для поселения саловую рощу, все они расселились вокруг Бодхисатты, Те же, что умны не были, сказали: «Зачем нам жить в лесу? Поселимся лучше рядом с людьми: за околицами деревень, у городских ворот или близ въездов в столичные города, ибо древесным духам, которые селятся в таких местах, в обилии достаются и почести и подношения». И они отправились к людям и стали жить в огромных деревьях, которые росли во дворцах.

Однажды обрушился на землю страшный ураган. Под его напором пали вывернутые с корнями, со сломанными ветвями и искромсанными стволами даже старейшие деревья, что веками стояли неколебимо, крепко вцепясь корнями в землю. Но, когда ураган перекинулся на саловую рощу, где деревья прочно держались друг за друга и стояли недвижимо, то сколько он ни пытался нарушить их единство, ничего из этого не получилось — не удалось урагану свалить ни одного дерева! Духи, которые жили в поваленных деревьях, остались без приюта. С детьми на руках они поднялись в Гималаи и рассказали духам саловой рощи обо всем, что с ними приключилось, а те передали это Бодхисатте. «Они не послушались советов мудрых, поселились в непригодных для обитания местах, вот их и постигло несчастье», — сказал Бодхисатта. И, Желая наставить всех в дхамме, спел такой стих:

Навеки да сплотится всякий род, 
не то ого постигнет жребии горький! 
Погубит буря и могучий сал, 
стоящий одиноко на пригорке. 
Так учил древесных духов Бодхисатта. Он прожил еще долго и с концом отпущенного ему срока перешел в иное рождение в согласии с накопленными заслугами». И Учитель заключил: «Помните, почтенные, сколь необходимо для родственников единство, и живите поэтому в любви и сердечном согласии». И, завершая наставление в дхамме, Учитель так истолковал джатаку: «Духами древесными в ту пору были ученики Пробужденного, а мудрым божеством дерева — я сам». заканчивая свое наставление в дхамме, Учитель повторил: «Так что, монахи, не только ныне Девадатта покушается убить меня, но и в прежние времена уже он вынашивал тот же замысел». Затем он истолковал джатаку, так связав перерождения: «Царем Дуттхой в ту пору был Девадатта, змеей — Сарипутта, крысой — Моггалана, попугаем — Ананда, а царем, обретшим царство и правившим в согласии с дхаммой, — я сам».

----------


## Доня

Далее....
Джатака о трепетном дереве

Перевод Б.А. Захарьина.
Словами "О муж, что с топором в руке..." Учитель на берегу реки Рохини начал свой рассказ о ссоре родственников. Взывая к родичам царя и восклицая: "О великий царь!" - он приступил к повествованию о прошлом.

"В стародавние времена, когда на троне в Варанаси восседал царь Брахмадатта, была близ города деревня плотников. И жил в той деревне некий брахман-плотник, что таскал из лесу брёвна, изготовлял колесницы и тем зарабатывал себе на пропитание. А в лесу Гималайских гор росло в ту пору гигантское трепетное дерево, и некий лев с чёрною гривою любил под ним полеживать, прежде чем выйти на промысел. И вот как-то раз льву на загривок свалился сухой сук, сбитый с дерева ветром. От боли лев тотчас вскочил, отпрыгнул испуганно прочь, огляделся и, ничего не заметив, подумал: "Нет поблизости ни тигра, ни льва, забредших со стороны, никто меня не преследует! Должно быть, духу этого дерева не по душе, что я здесь разлёгся! Ладно, попробую узнать, в чём тут дело!" И, рассудив так, он без всякой на то причины принялся в ярости колотить лапой по дереву и рычать: "Я ведь не съел ни листочка с твоего дерева, ни веточки не сломал. Но изо всех зверей, которые тут шатаются, меня одного ты не терпишь! Что ж за скверна такая во мне? Погоди же! Я сделаю так, что твоё дерево срубят, распилят на дрова и на доски! Уж я постараюсь!" Так пригрозив духу дерева, он кинулся прочь и стал бродить по округе, высматривая человека.

А в эту самую пору брахман-плотник с двумя помощниками приехал туда на телеге в поисках дерева, которое годилось бы для колесницы. Плотник оставил телегу в укромном месте, взял в руки топор да пилу, отправился на поиски и пришёл к тому самому трепетному дереву. Черногривый лев, завидев его, подумал: "Надобно узреть наконец спину врага моего!" И с тем направился к дереву и стал под ним. Плотник же огляделся и пошёл было прочь от дерева. Тогда лев решил: "Покуда он не ушёл, заговорю-ка я с ним!" - и спел:

"О муж, что с топором в руке 
Весь лес излазил, ждёшь чего? 
Какое дерево свалить 
Ты хочешь, расскажи мне, друг!" 
Слыша такие речи, плотник очень удивился. "Слыханное ли дело, - рассуждал он. - Такого никогда не случалось прежде: зверь - и вдруг заговорил человеческим голосом! Уж он-то наверняка знает, какое дерево пригодно для колесницы. Спрошу-ка его!" И, решив так, плотник ответил льву:

"Владыка! Бродишь ты везде: 
По лесу, по долам, горам, 
Скажи, где взять мне дерево, 
Пригодное для колеса?" 
Лев возликовал. "Вот он и исполнит сейчас моё заветное желание!" - подумал он и спел:

"Негодны сал, акация, "лошажьи уши" иль дхава - 
А трепетное дерево как раз годится для колёс!" 
Слыша то, плотник задрожал от радости. "В благой же день вошёл я нынче в этот лес! Некто в облике зверя указал мне дерево, пригодное для колесницы. Чудеса, да и только!" - думал он. И, желая разузнать побольше, он спел:

"Какие ж дерева того листы 
И ствол его каков? 
Ты расскажи скорее, друг, 
Как распознать его в лесу?" 
И, указывая на дерево, лев снова спел:

"То древо трепетным зовут, 
Чьи ветви гнутся до земли, 
Но не ломаются притом, 
Как раз под ним я и стою! 
Ободья, спицы, колесо 
Иль дышло или что ещё - 
Всё можно сделать из него, 
Годится для всего оно!" 
Сказав всё это плотнику, лев, очень довольный, отошёл в сторонку, а плотник принялся рубить дерево. И задумался тогда дух дерева: "У меня ведь даже в мыслях не было бросить чем-нибудь в этого льва. Никакого вреда я ему не причинил, он же в беспричинной ярости делает всё, чтобы разрушить мою обитель! Но ведь тогда и мне придёт конец! Нет, надобно как-то унять этого царя зверей!" И дух, приняв обличье лесника, подошёл к плотнику и сказал: "Прекрасное дерево ты нашёл, дружище! Что же ты смастеришь из него, когда срубишь?" - "Сделаю колёса для колесницы!" - отвечал плотник. "Кто ж сказал тебе, что это дерево пойдёт для колесницы?" - допытывался дух дерева. "Лев черногривый", - ответствовал плотник. "И верно! - сказал дух. - Хорошая выйдет из этого дерева колесница! А если ты ещё сдерёшь шкуру с львиного загривка, нарежешь полосами в четыре пальца шириною и обтянешь ими вместо железа ободья колёс - колёса станут прочнее, и за такую колесницу тебе немало заплатят!" - "Откуда же мне взять шкуру черногривого льва?" - спросил плотник. "Ну и глуп же ты! - отвечал дух. - Дерево твоё не убежит, как стояло, так и будет стоять. Ты же ступай к тому, кто указал тебе это дерево, да спроси: "Господин, а на какую сторону валить то дерево, что ты мне указал?" Спроси и веди его сюда. Когда же, доверившись тебе, он вытянет шею и покажет. "Тут и тут руби!" - ты убей его своим остро отточенным топором. Сдери с него шкуру, мясо, что получше, съешь, а уж потом руби дерево!" Так советовал дух, стараясь натравить плотника на льва. И, стремясь растолковать слушателям суть происходившего, Учитель спел:

"И древом трепетным ему 
Такое слово молвлено: 
"И у меня есть, что сказать, 
О Бхарадваджа, слушай же! 
В четыре пальца шириной 
Из шкуры, взятой с шеи льва, 
Полос нарезав, обтяни 
Для прочности ободья ты!" - 
И древа трепетного речь 
Вражду навеки разожгла. 
Страданье принесла всем львам 
Тогда и после на земле!" 
Плотник внял речам духа дерева и, вскричав: "О сколь благостен сей день для меня!" - убил черногривого льва, свалил дерево да и пошёл своим путём. Учитель же спел ещё так, разъясняя суть дела:

"Так враждовали царь зверей 
И древо трепетное там, 
И от взаимных распрей тех 
Обоим им пришёл конец! 
Подобно льву и дереву, 
Стремившимся к погибели, 
И люди вовлекаются 
В павлинью пляску распри злой! 
Я вам, стоящим предо мной, 
Во благо возвещу ещё: 
Не поступайте вы, как лев 
И трепетное дерево, 
Не ссорясь, жить старайтесь вы, 
Друг к другу ровно относясь! 
В согласье равновесном кто 
Сумеет прочно в дхарме стать, 
Тот, несомненно, обретёт 
Нирваны разлитой покой!" 
И, вняв слову дхармы, что молвил царь, родичи его достигли взаимного согласия". Учитель же, окончив своё наставление в дхарме, истолковал рассказ, так связав перерождения:* "Духом дерева, который жил в ту пору в лесу и видел всё случившееся, был я сам".*

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> :* "Духом дерева, который жил в ту пору в лесу и видел всё случившееся, был я сам".*


Духи о которых говорится в этих джатаках  это - Якши.

Они не рождаются деревьями, но могут входить в деревья, а могут и вне деревьев жить.

----------

Юй Кан (25.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Што Вы меня так жестоко дезинформируете!  Вот Вам джатака.
> [...]
> «Духами древесными в ту пору были ученики Пробужденного, а *мудрым божеством дерева — я сам*»...».


Озадачили Вы мну: как Вы так читаете, что духи древесные (по сути, живущие в деревьях) или божество дерева (см. картинку ниже) у Вас оказываются собственно деревьями? %)



*Врикшака — божество дерева. VIII-IX вв.*
(Это конкретное божество, конечно, женскаго полу, но бывают и мужескаго. : )

----------

Балдинг (25.09.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Духи о которых говорится в этих джатаках  это - Якши.
> 
> Они не рождаются деревьями, но могут входить в деревья, а могут и вне деревьев жить.


Значит Будда был якши. Он же был духом дерева и в первой и во второй джатаке.

----------


## Доня

> Озадачили Вы мну: как Вы так читаете, что духи древесные (по сути, живущие в деревьях) или божество дерева (см. картинку ниже) у Вас оказываются собственно деревьями? %)
> 
> 
> 
> *Врикшака — божество дерева. VIII-IX вв.*
> (Это конкретное божество, конечно, женскаго полу, но бывают и мужескаго. : )


Дак какая разница!  эти духи-реинкарнация  будды и учеников! Они жили в деревьях, значит имели опыт перевоплощения в них же, в деревьях, а значит "оживляли" деревья. так же как и что то наше тело (ну по такому же принципу)

----------


## Won Soeng

Karadur,
1. Структура многообразия чувст такова: [телесное, умственное] х [приятное, неприятное, нейтральное] х [6 опор] х [восприятие, побуждение, сознание] х [жажда, цепляние, становление, рождение, старение] х [возникновение, прекращение]

2. По причине неопределенности понятия "невысислимость" нет сиысла обсуждать вычислимость

3. Сознание и понимание есть вопрос актуального представления (вы используете слово квалии, я - слово представления)

4. Понимай Вы сущность слова каалии Вы бы сразу увидели, что формула G[level, id] = {...} и есть квалия на 100%. Лучше и не найдете

----------

Монферран (26.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дак какая разница!  эти духи-реинкарнация  будды и учеников! Они жили в деревьях, значит имели опыт перевоплощения в них же, в деревьях, а значит "оживляли" деревья. так же как и что то наше тело (ну по такому же принципу)


Понимаю, шо : ) Вам, наверное, оч. хочеццо чтобы так оно было, но... 
Скажите честно, откуда инфа о перевоплощениях духов деревьев в сами эти деревья?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Значит Будда был якши. Он же был духом дерева и в первой и во второй джатаке.


Так он же и Буддой тогда ещё не был.

Естественно, что и ученики в прошлом, ещё учениками Будды не были.

----------


## Доня

[QUOTE=Юй Кан;726978] 




> *Врикшака — божество дерева. VIII-IX вв.*
> (Это конкретное божество, конечно, женскаго полу, но бывают и мужескаго. : )


Есть такая асана в йоге -врикшасана называется. Асана- это пребывание в своей истинной форме (сварупа). Получается, что практикуется пребывание в форме дерева, прочувствование этой формы, проживание в этой форме. Я не знаю к чему это я, тем не менее склоняюсь к тому, что все таки деревья - это живые существа.

----------


## Доня

> Так он же и Буддой тогда ещё не был.


не придирайтесь к словам - бодхисаттвой  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Доня

> Понимаю, шо : ) Вам, наверное, оч. хочеццо чтобы так оно было, но... 
> Скажите честно, откуда инфа о перевоплощениях духов деревьев в сами эти деревья?


В смысле? Отткуда джатаки взяла?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Есть такая асана в йоге -врикшасана называется. Асана- это пребывание в своей истинной форме (сварупа). Получается, что практикуется пребывание в форме дерева, прочувствование этой формы, проживание в этой форме. Я не знаю к чему это я, тем не менее склоняюсь к тому, что все таки деревья - это живые существа.


Вам бы на озеро Манасаровар, не на семь лет, но хотя бы  не надолго.   :Wink: 

Ну или хоть в Пуну съездите, за сварупой  :Smilie:

----------

Доня (25.09.2015)

----------


## Доня

[QUOTE=Владимир Николаевич;726993]


> Вам бы на озеро Манасаровар, не на семь лет, но хотя бы  не надолго


У меня сейчас такое состояние, что хоть на пару дней на природу, аккурат бы и это озеро подошло! :Cry:  очень уж в городе тяжко живется, еще и без возможности поехать!)))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Есть такая асана в йоге -врикшасана называется. Асана- это пребывание в своей истинной форме (сварупа). Получается, что практикуется пребывание в форме дерева, прочувствование этой формы, проживание в этой форме. Я не знаю к чему это я, тем не менее склоняюсь к тому, что все таки деревья - это живые существа.


Уфф и импровизируете же Вы, фантазийно... %)
Ну вот нету у слова असन значения "пребывание в своей истинной форме (сварупа)". %)
А так -- почему нет? Склоняйтесь! : )
(Я и сам таков, в чём не раз признавался... : )




> В смысле? Отткуда джатаки взяла?


ОК, повторю: *Скажите честно, откуда инфа о перевоплощениях духов деревьев в сами эти деревья?*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.09.2015), Доня (26.09.2015)

----------


## Доня

[QUOTE=Юй Кан;726995]


> Уфф и импровизируете же Вы, фантазийно... %)
> Ну вот нету у слова असन значения "пребывание в своей истинной форме (сварупа)". %)


однако слегка лишь импровизирую))
 Это определение дал Горакшанатх (( взяла с Вики, чтоб быстрей, там же ссылки есть на его тексты http://nathas.org/shop/books/siddkha...rdaya-oblozhka  И кстати, с ним согласна абсолютно.
однако я ведь не могу с Вами спорить, хотя тема мне очень интересна! Я не раз задумывалась над этим, и что то говорит мне внутри, что не всё так просто и однозначно, но  доказать пока не могу!)) Как в анекдоте про Василия Ивановича "Чую, что бутылка водки, а доказать не могу!"





> ОК, повторю: [B]Скажите честно, откуда инфа о перевоплощениях духов деревьев в сами эти деревья?


 дак инфа с сайта под разделом: Буддизм - Джатаки. хотите сей сайт?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это определение дал Горакшанатх (( взяла с Вики, чтоб быстрей, там же ссылки есть на его тексты http://nathas.org/shop/books/siddkha...rdaya-oblozhka  И кстати, с ним согласна абсолютно.


Чтоб небыло непонимания термина, скажу, что в наставлениях хатха-йоги слово _сварупа_ может употребляется со значением - _пребывание в форме.. ; подобно форме.. и т.п._, и может даже выступать синонимом слова -_ асана_.
Так например _сиддхасану_ могут называть _сиддхасварупа_ (как там по правилам сандхи написать незнаю) .

Таким образом получаем определение:
_асана - это пребывание в форме..\подобно форме.._

В данном контексте _сварупа_ к _собственной форме_ не имеет отношения.

Вот такие деревья  :Smilie:

----------

Доня (26.09.2015), Юй Кан (26.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> однако слегка лишь импровизирую))
>  Это определение дал Горакшанатх (( взяла с Вики, чтоб быстрей, там же ссылки есть на его тексты http://nathas.org/shop/books/siddkha...rdaya-oblozhka  И кстати, с ним согласна абсолютно.
> однако я ведь не могу с Вами спорить, хотя тема мне очень интересна! Я не раз задумывалась над этим, и что то говорит мне внутри, что не всё так просто и однозначно, но  доказать пока не могу!)) Как в анекдоте про Василия Ивановича "Чую, что бутылка водки, а доказать не могу!"


 : )




> дак инфа с сайта под разделом: Буддизм - Джатаки. хотите сей сайт?


Сыскать в Инете текст по его фрагменту аз умею, правда-правда! : )
А вопрос (ещё одна попытка) был задан в том смысле, что Бодхисаттва, будущий Будда, не был воплощён или рождён деревом. С чего и начинали...
Но я не настаиваю! : ) Если Вам, вдрух, для успешной дух. практики необходим образ Бодхисаттвы-растения -- почему нет?

----------

Доня (26.09.2015)

----------


## Karadur

> 2. По причине неопределенности понятия "невысислимость" нет сиысла обсуждать вычислимость
> 
> 3. Сознание и понимание есть вопрос актуального представления (вы используете слово квалии, я - слово представления)
> 
> 4. Понимай Вы сущность слова каалии Вы бы сразу увидели, что формула G[level, id] = {...} и есть квалия на 100%. Лучше и не найдете


2. Понятие невычислимости, о котором мы тут говорили, очень хорошо определено и формализовано.  Равно как и понятие вычислимости.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computability_theory
Я полагал, вы по роду занятий в курсе этой теории, это ведь вообще основы.

3. Ощущение радости или печали, или синевы, не является представлением. Представления есть продукт ума, скорее виджняны. А то, что на западе называют квалией, в буддизме примерно соответствует ведане.

4. Формула никак не может являться квалией, т.к. формула это продукт аналитического ума, а квалия из другой категории. 

Вообще если вы считаете, что квалия возникнет просто в результате вычислений по вашей простой формуле, как продукт алгоритма, то его нетрудно будет провести в уме. Неважно ведь, где запускать алгоритм - на компьютере или в голове прокрутить с бумагой и ручкой. Вы говорите, что формула простая, значит, это нетрудно будет сделать. И попытаться уловить возникновение квалии при прокрутке алгоритма. Как вам такая разновидность китайской комнаты?

----------

Монферран (26.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Karadur, невычислимость - это фикция. То есть просто вера некоторых людей, что есть нечто невычислимое, которое неким невычислимым образом постигается. Обычное заблуждение. Такого нет, невзирая на "формализацию". Азы - еще не значит, что это имеет хоть какую-то реальную применимость. Когда-то и о флогистоне всерьез говорили, было даже продуктивно (формулы помогали делать расчеты, а то, что флогистона нет - так и что с того, фотоны - тоже материя, тот же флогистон, в результате, только уже конкретный). Невычислимость это фетиш квантовомеханических интерпретаций. Вера в то, что хотя скрытых параметров нет - они все же есть. Ну как-то очень скрыто  :Smilie: 

Далее, ведана это строго: приятное, неприятное и нейтральное. Вы источники-то буддийские почитайте. Квалия с веданой вообще не сходятся. Вы можете сколько угодно думать, что это не представление, но суть в том, что единственное, что присутствует в уме, когда что-то распознается - это признаки и представления.


Похоже - пошли по кругу. Подумайте над своими представлениями - они явно разрозненные. Вы мистифицируете квалии, делаете их чем-то неопределенно-мистическим.
В этом нет ни смысла, ни пользы. Я не могу принять Ваши аргументы всерьез. Если Вы не можете принять мои - закончим на этом. Жаль времени.
Наконец Ваша мысль о том, что нечто возникающее выходит за пределы представлений противоречит буддийскому учению.

Все есть дхармы и скандхи. не так ли? Так вот квалия - это просто способ что-то различить, узнать.

----------

Монферран (26.09.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Чтоб небыло непонимания термина, скажу, что в наставлениях хатха-йоги слово _сварупа_ может употребляется со значением - _пребывание в форме.. ; подобно форме.. и т.п._, и может даже выступать синонимом слова -_ асана_.
> Так например _сиддхасану_ могут называть _сиддхасварупа_ (как там по правилам сандхи написать незнаю) .
> 
> Таким образом получаем определение:
> _асана - это пребывание в форме..\подобно форме.._
> 
> В данном контексте _сварупа_ к _собственной форме_ не имеет отношения.
> 
> Вот такие деревья


погодите ка! пребывание в форме -так. Но я не говорила о собственной форме, я писала об истинной форме, а это уж явно не собственная!

----------


## Доня

> ОК, повторю: *Скажите честно, откуда инфа о перевоплощениях духов деревьев в сами эти деревья?*


Я вопрос Ваш "увидела", но Вы почему так упорно настаиваете именно на *перевоплощениях  духов деревьев в сами эти деревья
* в вопросе? Я эту инфу взяла непосредственно из самой джатаки: И, завершая наставление в дхамме, Учитель так истолковал джатаку: «Духами древесными в ту пору были ученики Пробужденного, а мудрым божеством дерева — я сам».  Во второй джатаке: Учитель же, окончив своё наставление в дхарме, истолковал рассказ, так связав перерождения: "Духом дерева, который жил в ту пору в лесу и видел всё случившееся, был я сам".
Разве это не означает мои выводы?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> погодите ка! пребывание в форме -так. Но я не говорила о собственной форме, я писала об истинной форме, а это уж явно не собственная!


Написал к _собственной_, перевёл так _сва_, имею ввиду значение принятое в йога-сутрах Шри Патанджали:
тада дхраштух сварупе авастханам
Можно _сва_ перевести и _истинная_.

К высказыванию:
_асана - это пребывание в форме..\подобно форме.._
_истинная, собственная_ , не имеет отношение, там сва(рупа) означает - _подобная(форме), похожая(на форму), пребывая(в форме)_

Какое значение Вы вкладываете в словосочетание - _истинная форма_ ?

----------

Доня (26.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я вопрос Ваш "увидела", но Вы почему так упорно настаиваете именно на *перевоплощениях  духов деревьев в сами эти деревья
> * в вопросе? Я эту инфу взяла непосредственно из самой джатаки: И, завершая наставление в дхамме, Учитель так истолковал джатаку: «Духами древесными в ту пору были ученики Пробужденного, а мудрым божеством дерева — я сам».  Во второй джатаке: Учитель же, окончив своё наставление в дхарме, истолковал рассказ, так связав перерождения: "Духом дерева, который жил в ту пору в лесу и видел всё случившееся, был я сам".
> Разве это не означает мои выводы?


Вот есть дом и его житель (дерево и населяющий его дух/божество). Прочитав такое, Вы приходите к выводу: дом и есть его житель (дерево и есть его дух/божество).
Или так: есть тело/форма и его "содержание" -- ум/сознание. На каком основании можно утверждать, что тело/форма и есть ум/сознание? Лишь на основании путаницы/заблуждения...

В общем,

Путать разное -- негоже!
(Одинаковое -- тоже. : )
И -- будет? Не спорим -- так не спорим : )

----------

Доня (26.09.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Какое значение Вы вкладываете в словосочетание - _истинная форма_ ?


настоящая форма или форма такая, какая есть, без оценивания, пребывание здесь и сейчас без оценивания формы в самой форме, тобишь в асане... как то так!)

----------


## Karadur

Что именно фикция - невычислимость сама по себе или что есть невычислимое, которое постигается?

Насчёт азов. Машина Тьюринга и связанная с ней теория - да, это азы, по-хорошему их должны знать все, кто занимается программированием. Знать хотя бы на базовом уровне.

Про связь невычислимости и квантовомеханических интерпретация я не очень понял. Причём тут интерпретации?




> Karadur, невычислимость - это фикция. То есть просто вера некоторых людей, что есть нечто невычислимое, которое неким невычислимым образом постигается. Обычное заблуждение. Такого нет, невзирая на "формализацию". Азы - еще не значит, что это имеет хоть какую-то реальную применимость. Когда-то и о флогистоне всерьез говорили, было даже продуктивно (формулы помогали делать расчеты, а то, что флогистона нет - так и что с того, фотоны - тоже материя, тот же флогистон, в результате, только уже конкретный). Невычислимость это фетиш квантовомеханических интерпретаций. Вера в то, что хотя скрытых параметров нет - они все же есть. Ну как-то очень скрыто 
> 
> Далее, ведана это строго: приятное, неприятное и нейтральное. Вы источники-то буддийские почитайте. Квалия с веданой вообще не сходятся. Вы можете сколько угодно думать, что это не представление, но суть в том, что единственное, что присутствует в уме, когда что-то распознается - это признаки и представления.
> 
> 
> Похоже - пошли по кругу. Подумайте над своими представлениями - они явно разрозненные. Вы мистифицируете квалии, делаете их чем-то неопределенно-мистическим.
> В этом нет ни смысла, ни пользы. Я не могу принять Ваши аргументы всерьез. Если Вы не можете принять мои - закончим на этом. Жаль времени.
> Наконец Ваша мысль о том, что нечто возникающее выходит за пределы представлений противоречит буддийскому учению.
> 
> Все есть дхармы и скандхи. не так ли? Так вот квалия - это просто способ что-то различить, узнать.

----------


## Won Soeng

Karadur, фикция это все, что связано с идеей невычислимости. То есть все, о чем сказано, что это невычислимо, но в то же время каким-то мифическим (т.е. неопределенным) образом "постигается". Невычислимость - это такой способ обозначить что-то "непонятное". То есть мы об этом говорим, мы пользуемся результатом но не знаем, как это произошло, не можем объяснить. Я просто не обращаю внимания на объяснения тех, кто не знает, что объясняет. Особенно тех, кто объясняет, что объяснить нельзя.

А связана вся эта невычислимость как идея-фикс исключительно с загадками квантовой механики. Пенроуза очень поразила неизведанная природа квантовой механики, вот он и пытается все сводит к чему-то, что мы еще не знаем. И сознание для него - просто один из удобных объектов.

Вот оттуда и растут корни. Потому что теоремя Геделя - вообще никак не о сознании. Это Пенроузовские заморочки. И они - не по делу. Хотя и увлекают огромное количество людей, так же как и Пенроуз, представляющих себе сознание мистически сложным и запредельным для изучения предметом. 

Машина Тьюринга - это универсальная метафора. С ней все понятно и очевидно. С ней нет никаких проблем.
Проблема с идеями профанов о том, что сознание это то, что не может быть реализовано машиной Тьюринга. Эти идеи безосновательны, потому что они касаются не реального сознания, которым мы все обладаем, а некоторого идеализированного сферического сознания в вакууме. 

Вы уже можете осознать этот мой единственный тезис по данному вопросу? 
Мне не очень хочется повторять одно и то же по кругу. Вы должны увидеть, что я никак не спорю ни с азами, ни с выкладками. Я лишь говорю, что невычислимость сознания Пенроуза опирается на выдумываемое на пустом месте сознание идеализированного математика, который способен на повседневные озарения, которые в реальности достигаются веками концентрации целых поколений исследователей. Обычно по одному-два озарения на два-три поколения.

Если Вам все еще не понятно это и Вы считаете, что обычный ум ребенка рассматривающего жука на странице учебника биологии делает что-то невычислимое - я умываю руки. У меня нет цели убеждать всех и каждого.

----------

Монферран (27.09.2015)

----------


## Karadur

Я не уверен, что вы спорите здесь с аргументацией Пенроуза. Он не говорит о невычислимости сознания в целом. Всё, что доказывается у Пенроуза, это невычислимость математического понимания и не более. Квантовая механика это уже следующий этап рассуждений, которого мы тут вообще не касались. Это попытка ответить на вопрос "_почему именно_ в сознании есть что-то невычислимое" - для нашего разговора это второстепенный вопрос.

Конкретно здесь мы ищем ответ на вопрос "есть ли в сознании процессы, которые невоможно смоделировать на компьютере?" Мы прекрасно знаем (и Пенроуз тоже, который это несколько раз подчёркивает), что многое _можно_ смоделировать. Вопрос стоит - многое или всё? И если не всё, то насколько это важная часть, которую нельзя смоделировать? Эти рассуждения, кстати, начал не Пенроуз, а сами Гёдель и Тьюринг, а потом Лукас.

Здесь речь идёт именно о формальном доказательстве, что ценно в научном и практическом смыслах. Его можно опровергать, но не на уровне аргументов, что "это фетиш Пенроуза". Речь у него, кстати, идёт о математическом понимании вообще, а не только о редких озарениях, которые приводятся лишь как пример. 

В неформальном же смысле hard problem of consciousness никуда не делась, просто в обобщённом виде она трудноформализуема. Пенроуз рассматривает узкий её аспект, который поддаётся формализации.

Далее, про определение невычислимости. [Не]вычислимость в математическом смысле это всего лишь [не]возможность построения алгоритма для решения задачи. Есть бесконечное (буквально) множество задач, которые невычислимы в этом смысле. Т.е. невычислимость - это строго формальное понятие и ничего общего с "чем-то непонятным", как вы пишете, она не имеет.

Насчёт сознания ребёнка - да, я думаю, оно невычислимо в указанном выше смысле. Внешние поведенческие проявления - да, можно построить сложный алгоритм, который просимулирует их. А внутренний опыт, я считаю - нет. Он не поддаётся вычислениям (алгоритмизации).

У вас интересная модель сознания, но вы не доказали, что это модель именно сознания. Кроме того, она ещё не работает, да и сам математический аппарат неверифицирован. У вас есть формальные статьи с тезисами, которые можно рецензировать? Ваша модель фальсифицируема?

----------

Монферран (27.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

Модель сознания - сознанием не является. Модель - всегда просто модель.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Конкретно здесь мы ищем ответ на вопрос "есть ли в сознании процессы, которые невоможно смоделировать на компьютере?"


Вопрос в принципе поставлен неверно. Поскольку моделируются процессы, участвующие в мышлении. Сознание моделировать же невозможно из за отсутствия его характеристик.

Удостовериться в наличии сознания само собой будет невозможно. Единственный вариант - поверить, так же как и в повседневной жизни относительно других людей. Но с тем же успехом можно верить и в обратное... И здесь мы натыкаемся на двойственность восприятия.

----------


## Karadur

Вопрос в принципе корректный, особенно с учётом попыток разработать искусственный интеллект. _Некоторые_ функции сознания, повторю, моделируются успешно.

Просто вы говорите, что ответ на вопрос отрицательный.
Насчёт того, чтобы удостовериться в наличии сознания у машины - тот же Пенроуз предлагает тесты основанные на том, что у машины будет неполноценное понимание математики. Если он прав, то это может быть хотя бы частичным критерием.




> Вопрос в принципе поставлен неверно. Поскольку моделируются процессы, участвующие в мышлении. Сознание моделировать же невозможно из за отсутствия его характеристик.
> 
> Удостовериться в наличии сознания само собой будет невозможно. Единственный вариант - поверить, так же как и в повседневной жизни относительно других людей. Но с тем же успехом можно верить и в обратное... И здесь мы натыкаемся на двойственность восприятия.

----------


## Won Soeng

Ждите новостей в 2016 году

----------

Монферран (27.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Вопрос в принципе корректный, особенно с учётом попыток разработать искусственный интеллект. _Некоторые_ функции сознания, повторю, моделируются успешно.
> 
> Просто вы говорите, что ответ на вопрос отрицательный.
> Насчёт того, чтобы удостовериться в наличии сознания у машины - тот же Пенроуз предлагает тесты основанные на том, что у машины будет неполноценное понимание математики. Если он прав, то это может быть хотя бы частичным критерием.


Ещё раз повторяю. Разработки ведутся в области искусственного интеллекта, а не искусственной души или искусственного сознания.

И моделируются некоторые функции мышления, а сознание в принципе не моделируемо, поскольку его параметры не известны.

Я не говорю никакой ответ на тест. Я наоборот пытаюсь вам обоим показать, что вы заблуждаетесь. И что ваши представления исходят из двойственности. Наличие сознания вы не в состоянии установить даже у меня, вы можете поверить, что я нахожусь в сознании, изучив внешние признаки.

----------


## АртёмМ

Созна́ние — состояние психической жизни индивида, выражающееся в субъективном переживании событий внешнего мира и жизни самого индивида, а также в отчёте об этих событиях[1]

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Сознан...B8.D0.B7.D0.BC

Так вот - наличие или отсутствие сознания с этой точки зрения доказать или опровергнуть - невозможно. Потому что субъективное восприятие доступно только самому индивиду лично.


Просто ради интереса возьмите почитайте научную критику гипотезы о Боге и попробуйте заменить слово "Бог" в тексте везде на "сознание". Окажется, что сознание туда весьма подходит и точно таким же образом не удовлетворяет ряду научных критериев.

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Фальсифицируемость вот полезно почитать статью

----------


## АртёмМ

А что я имел ввиду, когда говорил что если машина будет вести себя таким образом как человек, то придётся признать наличие у неё сознания, так это элементарная честность с моей стороны.

Наличие сознания у других людей я же принимаю по внешним признакам, веря в то что у них есть сознание. Следовательно тот же принцип могу применить и к машине. Но само собой могу с тем же успехом верить и в обратное.

Однако на данный момент такой машины не существует. И я предполагаю, что существовать и не будет, поскольку есть все признаки того, что вычислительная техника приблизилась к своему верхнему барьеру.

----------


## Karadur

> Ещё раз повторяю. Разработки ведутся в области искусственного интеллекта, а не искусственной души или искусственного сознания.
> 
> И моделируются некоторые функции мышления, а сознание в принципе не моделируемо, поскольку его параметры не известны.
> 
> Я не говорю никакой ответ на тест. Я наоборот пытаюсь вам обоим показать, что вы заблуждаетесь. И что ваши представления исходят из двойственности. Наличие сознания вы не в состоянии установить даже у меня, вы можете поверить, что я нахожусь в сознании, изучив внешние признаки.


Это не совсем так. Есть т.н. сильный ИИ и слабый ИИ (strong AI and weak AI). Мы здесь вели разговор про сильный ИИ, который претендует на обладание квалией и само-осознанием. Слабый ИИ уже есть - это системы разного предназначения, в т.ч. основанные на нейросетях. В академическом смысле, однако, слабый ИИ - это машина/программа, которая _ведёт_ себя как разумная, но лишь в виде имитации, не обладая внутренним опытом и сознанием. Т.е., грубо говоря, "философский зомби".

Сильного ИИ ещё нет и пока не предвидится. Но разработки в этом направлении ведутся. Точнее даже, делаются попытки разработать подходы к проблеме. Об имплементации речи пока нет. Хотя вот Won Soeng обещает сделать прорыв в 2016 году.

Теперь насчёт формализации от Пенроуза. Он формализовал только узкий аспект сознания - математическое понимание, или, как он сам формулирует, способность устанавливать математическую истину. Аспект узкий, но если Пенроуз прав, то это может помочь сделать тест для сильного ИИ.

А именно - если в ИИ, претендующего на звание "сильного", заранее не заложить правильные ответы на определённые вопросы, то он не сможет сам найти на них ответы, и это будет признаком того, что он не "сильный".

Это просто иллюстрация того, что могут существовать определённые лазейки для теста на сознательность (или хотя бы для теста на неалгоримизируемое понимание).

----------


## АртёмМ

Карадур. Каким образом будет доказываться наличие самосознания у машины? 

Проведём эксперимент: Я только что к примеру усомнился в наличии у вас самосознания - докажите мне что оно у вас есть. Я считаю, что вы - философский зомби.

----------


## Karadur

Не самоосознания. Повторю - _если_ Пенроуз прав, то можно теоретически проверить наличие у машины _математического понимания_, если заранее не вкладывать в неё правильные ответы на определённые вопросы. Машина не сможет сама найти ответы на вопросы, связанные с рекурсией и вытекающие из теорем Гёделя.

Дальше можно порассуждать о том, насколько человеческое сознание переплетено со способностью понимать математические истины, но это уже другой вопрос.

Повторюсь опять же, это просто иллюстрация, что, может быть, не всё так безнадёжно с определением хотя бы отдельных функций сознания других.

Я на самом деле думаю, что да, философский зомби - это полезная, но чисто умозрительная конструкция. Практически его сделать нельзя. Может быть, мы получим через некоторое время хорошие практически полезные _частичные_ симуляции типа роботов-уборщиков, но вряд ли что-то большее.






> Карадур. Каким образом будет доказываться наличие самосознания у машины? 
> 
> Проведём эксперимент: Я только что к примеру усомнился в наличии у вас самосознания - докажите мне что оно у вас есть. Я считаю, что вы - философский зомби.

----------


## Won Soeng

Проверьте математическое понимание у произвольно взятого человека. Как Вы это сделаете?

----------

Монферран (27.09.2015)

----------


## Karadur

Насчёт определения сознания у других - люди определяют это по принципу подобия. Это скорее _вероятностный_, чем однозначно-бинарный критерий, но это лучшее, что у нас есть.

А именно - если все рождаются одинаковым способом, и я тоже так родился, и у меня такое же по функциям тело, как у других, то, _вероятнее_ всего, у других людей тоже есть и сознание, и квалия, и математическое понимание (у тех, кому не лень въезжать в математику). Вероятность этого очень высока, а вероятность того, что все вокруг суть философские зомби без сознания - низка.

Это не стопроцентный критерий, но всё-таки достаточно надёжный.

----------


## АртёмМ

> А именно - если все рождаются одинаковым способом, и я тоже так родился, и у меня такое же по функциям тело, как у других, то, _вероятнее_ всего, у других людей тоже есть и сознание, и квалия, и математическое понимание (у тех, кому не лень въезжать в математику). Вероятность этого очень высока, а вероятность того, что все вокруг суть философские зомби без сознания - низка.


То есть вы материалист чистой воды? Если тело одинаковое, то и сознание должно быть одинаковым. Раз вы материалист, то вероятно вы не против того, что мозг представляет из себя нейросеть. И если нейросеть такого масштаба реализовать на другом устройстве, а не на биологическом носителе, то сознание тоже будет.

----------


## Karadur

> То есть вы материалист чистой воды? Если тело одинаковое, то и сознание должно быть одинаковым. Раз вы материалист, то вероятно вы не против того, что мозг представляет из себя нейросеть. И если нейросеть такого масштаба реализовать на другом устройстве, а не на биологическом носителе, то сознание тоже будет.


Нет, я не материалист. И я не писал, что тела одинаковые. Я написал, по функциям такие же. Тела у всех людей подобны, но не одинаковы (это достаточно оче-видная истина). Я знаю, что у меня есть сознание, квалия, понимание и т.д. и это управляет моим телом. Равно как и тело влияет на сознание. Отсюда я делаю вывод, что, вероятнее всего, у других дело обстоит так же. 

Из этого никоим образом не следует материализм. Но я понимаю, что материалисты проводят аналогичные рассуждения, только считают, что сознание есть функция мозга, и точно так же экстраполируют это на всех людей. Но самоосознание, внутренний опыт, ощущения и другие неподдающиеся формализации аспекты сознания признают даже материалисты в виду того, что все имеют этот опыт.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Я знаю, что у меня есть сознание, квалия, понимание и т.д. и это управляет моим телом. Равно как и тело влияет на сознание.


Докажите. Я к примеру не верю что у вас есть квалия, понимание и сознание.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Из этого никоим образом не следует материализм. Но я понимаю, что материалисты проводят аналогичные рассуждения, только считают, что сознание есть функция мозга, и точно так же экстраполируют это на всех людей. Но самоосознание, внутренний опыт, ощущения и другие неподдающиеся формализации аспекты сознания признают даже материалисты в виду того, что все имеют этот опыт.


Хорошо. Допустим сознание не является функцией мозга. В таком случае что вы имеете ввиду когда говорите о принципе подобия? Какое такое "сознание" подобно другому? Что вы имеете ввиду, от чего отталкиваетесь?

Моё сознание подобно вашему или ваше подобно моему? Ну так пардон.. а вы вообще моё сознание когда-либо наблюдали, чтобы утверждать это? Так о подобии же чего чему в таком случае идёт речь?

----------


## Karadur

Ещё раз повторю, между людьми это определяется по принципу подобия. И это будет вероятностное доказательство, не однозначное.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Ещё раз повторю, между людьми это определяется по принципу подобия. И это будет вероятностное доказательство, не однозначное.


Я же написал - если вы не материалист как утверждаете, то подобие чего чему? Конкретно - в чём моё сознание подобно вашему?

----------


## Монферран

> Карадур. Каким образом будет доказываться наличие самосознания у машины? 
> 
> Проведём эксперимент: Я только что к примеру усомнился в наличии у вас самосознания - докажите мне что оно у вас есть. Я считаю, что вы - философский зомби.


Уважаемый АртёмМ.
Предыдущие высказывания участников натолкнули на следующий ход рассуждений. 
Позвольте спросить, а что Вы понимаете под самосознанием?
Те же самые критерии, которые устраняют Ваши сомнения о каком бы то ни было самосознании, например, своём -
почему не могут они устранить сомнение и в иных примерах, в примере ИИ?

Если речь о виджняне - сознании - она вроде не совсем без характеристик, в каноне.

----------


## Karadur

> Хорошо. Допустим сознание не является функцией мозга. В таком случае что вы имеете ввиду когда говорите о принципе подобия? Какое такое "сознание" подобно другому? Что вы имеете ввиду, от чего отталкиваетесь?


Я написал выше, что я имею в виду под принципом подобия. 
Наши с вами сознания подобны по функциям. Мы с вами способны согласовать терминологию, описывающую функции и аспекты сознания, у вас тело с подобными органами чувств, значит, я предполагаю, что у вас есть сознание и оно подобно моему _функционально_. Повторю, это не железно-логическое доказательство, а вероятностное. Но с высокой степенью достоверности и практически работающее.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Уважаемый АртёмМ.
> Предыдущие высказывания участников натолкнули на следующий ход рассуждений. 
> Позвольте спросить, а что Вы понимаете под самосознанием?
> Те же самые критерии, которые устраняют Ваши сомнения о каком бы то ни было самосознании, например, своём -
> почему не могут они устранить сомнение и в иных примерах, в примере ИИ?
> 
> Если речь о виджняне - сознании - она вроде не совсем без характеристик, в каноне.


Начну с конца. У меня нет никаких сомнений в примере с ИИ, у меня есть очень чёткая позиция по этому вопросу. И она вмещает в себя и то, что у него есть самосознание и то что его нету.

А теперь перейду к началу. В том то вся и соль, что такое самосознание? Мой собеседник утверждает, что у него оно есть, я усомнился и прошу доказать мне это. Усомнился я не потому что сомневаюсь, а потому что я хочу прочитать ответ.

----------

Монферран (27.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Я написал выше, что я имею в виду под принципом подобия. 
> Наши с вами сознания подобны по функциям. Мы с вами способны согласовать терминологию, описывающую функции и аспекты сознания, у вас тело с подобными органами чувств, значит, я предполагаю, что у вас есть сознание и оно подобно моему _функционально_. Повторю, это не железно-логическое доказательство, а вероятностное. Но с высокой степенью достоверности и практически работающее.


Какие функции есть у сознания?

----------


## Karadur

> Какие функции есть у сознания?


Например, задавать вопросы про функции сознания.

----------

Юй Кан (27.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Например, задавать вопросы про функции сознания.


Это внешние признаки, которые реализуются посредством взаимодействия моего организма с внешней средой. Где вы во внешних признаках углядели сознание то?

----------


## Юй Кан

Пока туда-сюда, а...

*Покупателям робота Pepper запретили использовать его для сексуальных утех*


Фото: Rodrigo Reyes Marin / AFLO / Global Look

Создатели человекообразного робота Pepper, способного выражать адекватные эмоции, запретили пользователям андроида использовать его для секса, создавать для него эротические приложения и перепрограммировать его с целью использования для флирта. Об этом сообщает Daily Mail.

Pepper разработан совместно Aldebaran Robotics и SoftBank. Согласно заявленной создателями концепции, робот умеет распознавать эмоции, анализируя тембр голоса и выражение лица обращающегося к нему человека. Стоимость одной машины составляет 198 тысяч иен (приблизительно 1,6 тысячи долларов США по курсу ЦБ РФ на 8 сентября). Робота впервые показали публике летом 2014-го, в продажу в Японии он поступил спустя год.

Японская компания SoftBank, разработавшая Pepper, включила в текст пользовательского соглашения специальный параграф, запрещающий использование робота «для действий сексуального или непристойного характера».

Кроме того, покупателей Pepper просят воздержаться от разработки программных приложений, включающих его в действия, связанные с сексом и насилием. Наконец, андроид не должен применяться владельцем в знакомствах, флирте и ухаживании за представителями противоположного пола.

Тем не менее асексуального Pepper уже подвергают рискованным манипуляциям. Так, японские программисты переписали его программный код и оснастили андроида виртуальной женской грудью. Автор проекта заявила, что целью модифицированного робота является моделирование сексуальных домогательств.

Pepper предназначен для совместной жизни с людьми. Он понимает чувства человека, выражает приязнь и сочувствие, дает советы своим хозяевам и болтает с ними.

15 сентября 2015 года в Великобритании началась кампания против секс-роботов. Технологические компании должны перестать разрабатывать обладающих искусственным интеллектом секс-роботов, так как эти машины угрожают будущему человечества. Они усиливают популярность проституции и заставляют людей воспринимать сексуальные отношения как нечто бездушное и механическое, утверждают инициаторы кампании.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Какие функции есть у сознания?


Напр. - эмоции

----------


## АртёмМ

> Напр. - эмоции


Так ведь вы знакомы с эмоциями на своём собственном опыте и не знаете есть ли эмоции у меня. А если вести себя таким образом, каким веду я будучи в эмоциональном состоянии, будет робот, будет ли это означать наличие у него эмоций или нет?

----------


## АртёмМ

> Пока туда-сюда, а...
> 
> *Покупателям робота Pepper запретили использовать его для сексуальных утех*


Боюсь, что в таком случае покупатели всё же начнут предполагать, каким образом его можно использовать для сексуальных утех. Как обычно, такие компании ведут к обратному от ожидаемого эффекту. Ну не предполагал человек, что робота можно использовать для секса - а тут ему прямым текстом пишут, что теоретическая возможность есть.

----------


## Karadur

> Это внешние признаки, которые реализуются посредством взаимодействия моего организма с внешней средой. Где вы во внешних признаках углядели сознание то?


Вы задаёте много вопросов, которые вроде бы должны куда-то вести, но пока не видно, куда именно.

Ещё раз повторю, что я с высокой степенью достоверности, достаточной для практических целей, полагаю, что у вас есть сознание, подобное моему. По принципу подобия. По внешним признакам, да. Я могу определить у вас наличие сознания, потому что оно есть у меня.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Вы задаёте много вопросов, которые вроде бы должны куда-то вести, но пока не видно, куда именно.
> 
> Ещё раз повторю, что я с высокой степенью достоверности, достаточной для практических целей, полагаю, что у вас есть сознание, подобное моему. По принципу подобия. По внешним признакам, да. Я могу определить у вас наличие сознания, потому что оно есть у меня.


Определите. Докажите, что у меня есть сознание. А пока доказательство не приведено, может быть согласитесь, что это предположение основано не более, чем на вере?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Боюсь, что в таком случае покупатели всё же начнут предполагать, каким образом его можно использовать для сексуальных утех...


Да не бойтесь, всё равно это произойдёт (попытки использования), даже если лично Вы разочаруетесь в наличии сознания у всех, включая себя. : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так ведь вы знакомы с эмоциями на своём собственном опыте и не знаете есть ли эмоции у меня. А если вести себя таким образом, каким веду я будучи в эмоциональном состоянии, будет робот, будет ли это означать наличие у него эмоций или нет?


Да, я осознаю свои эмоции, и на основании этого считаю что и Вас они есть, такие же как и уменя, так как мы принадлежим к одному виду живых существ, имеем общую культурную среду и т.п.
Если робот будет подобно мне вести себя как человек, испытывать чувство голода, страха за свою жизнь, любовь к близким, и т.п. я могу предположить, что у него есть сознание.

Но сможет ли робот осознать свои эмоции?

----------


## АртёмМ

> Да, я осознаю свои эмоции, и на этого считаю что и Вас они есть, такие же как и уменя, так как мы принадлежим к одному виду живых существ и имеем общую культурную среду.
> Если робот будет подобен мне вести себя как человек, испытывать чувство голода, страха за свою жизнь, любовь к близким, и т.п. я могу предположить, что у него есть сознание.
> 
> Но сможет ли робот осознать свои эмоции?


Действительно, можно предположить в таком случае, что у робота есть сознание. Но предположить, а не узнать наверняка. 

А сможет ли он осознать свои эмоции, вы и то, что я могу свои эмоции осознавать - наверняка не знаете.

А научный подход запрещает возможность принимать на веру предположение.

----------


## Karadur

> Определите. Докажите, что у меня есть сознание. А пока доказательство не приведено, может быть согласитесь, что это предположение основано не более, чем на вере?


Кому я это должен доказывать? Вам - бессмысленно. Себе я уже доказал, хотя, если продолжать диалог дальше в таком духе, я могу и начать сомневаться.  :Smilie: 

Напишу в третий или четвёртый раз, у меня нет стопроцентого логического доказательства. Но я, как и все другие люди, пользуюсь принципом подобия, который даёт практически полезный и удовлетворительно-достоверный ответ. Но это не вера.

В случае с животными принцип подобия работает хуже, а с деревьями совсем плохо (ну не похожи мы на деревья). Поэтому уже 19 страниц в этом треде накатали.

----------

Юй Кан (27.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Кому я это должен доказывать? Вам - бессмысленно. Себе я уже доказал, хотя, если продолжать диалог дальше в таком духе, я могу и начать сомневаться. 
> 
> Напишу в третий или четвёртый раз, у меня нет стопроцентого логического доказательства. Но я, как и все другие люди, пользуюсь принципом подобия, который даёт практически полезный и удовлетворительно-достоверный ответ. Но это не вера.


Начните сомневаться, вообще поступайте на своё усмотрение в этом вопросе. 

А если не вера, то какие отличия от веры?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Действительно, можно предположить в таком случае, что у робота есть сознание. Но предположить, а не узнать наверняка. 
> 
> А сможет ли он осознать свои эмоции, вы и то, что я могу свои эмоции осознавать - наверняка не знаете.
> 
> А научный подход запрещает возможность принимать на веру предположение.


Может ли машина самостоятельно и осознано - не исполнить команду?

----------


## Karadur

> Начните сомневаться, вообще поступайте на своё усмотрение в этом вопросе. 
> 
> А если не вера, то какие отличия от веры?


Я использую анализ и непосредственные наблюдения. Они пусть и косвенно, но подтверждают наличие у вас солипсизма... пардон, сознания.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Начните сомневаться, вообще поступайте на своё усмотрение в этом вопросе. 
> А если не вера, то какие отличия от веры?


Не ахти какая долгая пауза, чтоб забыть собственное мнение, вроде... И оно у Вас упиралось в тот же принцип подобия в сочетании с экстраполяцией, о каком речь и у Карадура.




> Я имею ввиду говоря о определении есть сознание или нет, экстраполируя свой непосредственный опыт.
> 
> Например общаясь с вами я прихожу к выводу, что у вас есть сознание - потому что вы себя ведёте так, как я сам, обладающий сознанием. То что у меня есть сознание - мне известно, поскольку непосредственно присутствует. 
> 
> Заглянуть в ваше сознание и удостовериться в том, что оно у вас и правда есть такое же как у меня- я не умею и предполагаю что в принципе не могу. Вы ведь вполне можете быть и автоматом со сложной обратной связью, реагирующим на внешнюю среду.
> 
> Следовательно если я таким образом оцениваю на предмет наличия сознания людей, я в состоянии те же методы оценки перенести и на машины. Если машина будет вести себя образом, который я сочту разумным, то я соглашусь что она разумна. Если в общении с машиной я приду к выводу, что она обладает сознанием, я с этим соглашусь.


У Вас всё это/оно отличается как-то от веры? Чем, почему и зачем? : )

----------


## АртёмМ

> Не ахти какая долгая пауза, чтоб забыть собственное мнение, вроде... И оно у Вас упиралось в тот же принцип подобия в сочетании с экстраполяцией, о каком речь и у Карадура.
> 
> У Вас всё это/оно отличается как-то от веры? Чем, почему и зачем? : )


Никак от веры не отличается у меня. Обычная вера. 

Да, я говорил о том, что если машина будет вести себя подобным образом как и человек в подобных ситуациях, то я скорее всего поверю, что она обладает сознанием(чем бы оно ни было). Поскольку в случае с людьми я делаю то же самое.

Могу и не поверить, могу и не поверить в случае с людьми. Но разве от этого что-то изменится? Если обе точки зрения не находят никаких опровержений и подтверждений, то что с ними делать в такой ситуации?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Никак от веры не отличается у меня. Обычная вера.


И что это меняет, скажем, применительно -- вернёмся к желательному для форума контексту -- к буддизму?




> Да, я говорил о том, что если машина будет вести себя подобным образом как и человек в подобных ситуациях, то я скорее всего поверю, что она обладает сознанием(чем бы оно ни было). Поскольку в случае с людьми я делаю то же самое.


Ну да, а Карадуру почему не доверяете, приставуче требуя от него доказательств? : ))

----------


## АртёмМ

> И что это меняет, скажем, применительно -- вернёмся к желательному для форума контексту -- к буддизму?
> 
> 
> Ну да, а Карадуру почему не доверяете, приставуче требуя от него доказательств? : ))


Меняет в чём? Не понял вопроса.

То что я ему не доверяю это ваш вывод из моих действий. А доказательства я от него требовал и цель у меня есть. Мне интересно посмотреть как другой человек взаимодействует, отвечая на мои вопросы. Мне хочется, чтобы человек усомнился и подумал над вопросами, которые я задаю. Моя точка зрения в вопросах, которые я задаю может вообще не присутствовать. Мои вопросы направлены на то, чтобы вызвать реакцию и посмотреть к чему она приведёт. В том числе мои вопросы направлены на то, чтобы я сам задумался над ними.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Может ли машина самостоятельно и осознано - не исполнить команду?


В этом и смысл - реализовать систему, которая действует не на основе однозначных команд, а на основе распознавания целей. 
Сам вопрос довольно примитивен. Может ли человек самостоятельно и осознанно не подчиняться гравитации?

Проблема не в исполнении команд. Проблема в то, что такое воля, сознание и понимание, как они связаны.

----------

Монферран (27.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Меняет в чём? Не понял вопроса.


В том, что Вы, как существо разумное, должны бы ясно/интуитивно понимать, о чём идёт речь применительно к чувствующим сущ-вам, когда говорится о виджняне.




> То что я ему не доверяю это ваш вывод из моих действий. А доказательства я от него требовал и цель у меня есть.


Да, вывод сделан, исходя из Ваших же слов:




> Докажите. Я к примеру не верю что у вас есть квалия, понимание и сознание.


Т.е. что Вам мешает применить свою обычную веру (или, всё же, экстраполяцию и принцип подобия? : ) по отношению к Карадуру?
И какова цель Ваших вопросов, не имеющих, полагаю, смысла применительно к Вашему же мнению?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Насчёт определения сознания у других - люди определяют это по принципу подобия. Это скорее _вероятностный_, чем однозначно-бинарный критерий, но это лучшее, что у нас есть.
> 
> А именно - если все рождаются одинаковым способом, и я тоже так родился, и у меня такое же по функциям тело, как у других, то, _вероятнее_ всего, у других людей тоже есть и сознание, и квалия, и математическое понимание (у тех, кому не лень въезжать в математику). Вероятность этого очень высока, а вероятность того, что все вокруг суть философские зомби без сознания - низка.
> 
> Это не стопроцентный критерий, но всё-таки достаточно надёжный.


Это вообще никакой не критерий. Это способ свалить все в кучу и мистифицировать понятия.

Но в целом, в этой методике есть своя притягательность. Только не нужно применять методику произвольным образом, к чему попало и ко всему подряд.
Вы должны понимать, как применять методику, даже если Вы не видите тело,  не видите рождения этого тела.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мне хочется, чтобы человек усомнился и подумал над вопросами, которые я задаю. Моя точка зрения в вопросах, которые я задаю может вообще не присутствовать. Мои вопросы направлены на то, чтобы вызвать реакцию и посмотреть к чему она приведёт. В том числе мои вопросы направлены на то, чтобы я сам задумался над ними.


Сам, это -- вперед! : ) Хотя чего тут задумываться, если уверены, что все эти дела -- обычная вера...
А вот Карадур, будучи проф. программистом, практикует Гелуг, насколько знаю, уже более 20 лет. И в чём Вы его намерены усомнить, це-ле-ус-трем-лён-но сомневаясь в наличии у него квалии и проч. нужных штук? : )

----------


## АртёмМ

Мне ничего не мешает применить экстраполяцию и принцип подобия к Карадуру. Могу применить в любой момент.

Я цели своих вопросов описал, но возможно они не исчерпываются только тем, что я привёл постом выше.

По первому пункту, ответьте мне сами на ваш вопрос - интересно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В этом и смысл - реализовать систему, которая действует не на основе однозначных команд, а на основе распознавания целей. 
> Сам вопрос довольно примитивен. Может ли человек самостоятельно и осознанно не подчиняться гравитации?
> 
> Проблема не в исполнении команд. Проблема в то, что такое воля, сознание и понимание, как они связаны.


В том-то и дело, что человек не только решает задачи и познаёт, человек во многом и примитивен. 

В человеке все это связано и воля и понимание и трусость и подлость и всё-всё-всё.
И это всё в машину не заложишь, понабиться машина размером с пространство.

Основа сознания существ - безграничное пространство осознавания, которое никогда не возникало и никогда не разрушиться. 
Можно ли такую безграничность смоделировать?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мне ничего не мешает применить экстраполяцию и принцип подобия к Карадуру. Могу применить в любой момент.


ОК, не уклоняйтесь от этого!
А вот чем вера от отличается от экстраполяции прямого опыта + принц. подобия?




> По первому пункту, ответьте мне сами на ваш вопрос - интересно.


"По первому пункту" у мну к себе не было вопроса, т.к. сам уже ответил на Ваш встречный... Не уловили?

----------


## АртёмМ

> ОК, не уклоняйтесь от этого!
> А вот чем вера от отличается от экстраполяции опыта + принц. подобия?
> "По первому пункту" у мну к себе не было вопроса, т.к. сам уже ответил на Ваш встречный... Не уловили?


Не уловил, поскольку не разбираюсь в этом. Но интересно было бы прочитать разъяснения.

В экстраполяции опыта исходя из некого принципа используется вера в то, что этот опыт возможно экстраполировать на любую сходную ситуацию, в случае если не приведено строго доказательство того, что этот опыт действительно можно экстраполировать на любую ситуацию. Если есть строгое доказательство, то тогда это не вера, а доказанный факт.

Сама по себе экстраполяция верой не является. Экстраполяция является экстраполяцией.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не уловил, поскольку не разбираюсь в этом. Но интересно было бы прочитать разъяснения.


Разъяснения из Махаведалла сутты:

Я слышал, что однажды Благословенный проживал в Саваттхи в роще Джеты в монастыре Анатхапиндики. И тогда Достопочтенный Махакоттхита, выйдя из затворничества во второй половине дня, отправился к Достопочтенному Сарипутте и по прибытии обменялся с ним вежливыми приветствиями. После обмена вежливыми приветствиями и любезностями он сел рядом.

*Мудрость*

По мере того как он сидел там, он сказал Достопочтенному Сарипутте: «Друг, «человек со слабой мудростью, человек со слабой мудростью» – так говорят. В каком смысле, друг, говорится: «это человек со слабой мудростью»?
«Он не различает, он не различает» – вот как, друг, говорят о человеке со слабой мудростью. И что он не различает? Он не различает: «Это – страдание». Он не различает: «Это – причина страдания». Он не различает: «Это – прекращение страдания». Он не различает: «Это – путь, ведущий к прекращению страдания». «Он не различает, он не различает» – вот как говорят о человеке со слабой мудростью».
Сказав: «Очень хорошо, друг», Достопочтенный Махакоттхита, порадовавшись и одобрив утверждение Достопочтенного Сарипутты, задал ему следующий вопрос: «Различает, различает» – так говорят. В каком смысле, друг, говорится, что человек «различает»?
«Он различает, он различает» – вот как, друг, говорят о человеке, который различает. И что он различает? Он различает: «Это – страдание». Он различает: «Это – причина страдания». Он различает: «Это – прекращение страдания». Он различает: «Это – путь, ведущий к прекращению страдания». «Различает, различает» – вот как говорят о человеке, который различает».

*Сознание*

«Сознание, сознание» – так говорят. В каком смысле, друг, говорится, что это «сознание»?
«Оно познаёт, оно познаёт» – поэтому, друг, говорится, что это «сознание». И что оно познаёт? Оно познаёт: «приятно». Оно познаёт: «болезненно». Оно познаёт «ни приятно, ни болезненно». «Оно познаёт, оно познаёт» – поэтому говорится, что это «сознание».
«Мудрость и сознание, друг: эти качества соединены или разъединены? Возможно ли, отделив одно от другого, провести разницу между ними?»
«Мудрость и сознание соединены, а не разъединены, друг. Невозможно, отделив одно от другого, провести разницу между ними. Что человек различает, то он познаёт. Что он познаёт, то он различает. Таким образом, эти качества соединены, а не разъединены, и невозможно, отделив одно от другого, провести разницу между ними».
«Мудрость и сознание, друг: каково различие между этими качествами, которые соединены, а не разъединены?»
«Мудрость и сознание, друг: что касается этих качеств, которые соединены, а не разъединены, мудрость следует развить, а сознание – полностью постичь1».

*Чувство*

«Чувство, чувство» – так говорят. В каком смысле, друг, говорится, что это «чувство»?
«Оно чувствует, оно чувствует». Поэтому, друг, говорится, что это «чувство». И что оно чувствует? Оно чувствует удовольствие. Оно чувствует боль. Оно чувствует ни удовольствие, ни боль. «Оно чувствует, оно чувствует» – поэтому говорится, что это «чувство».

*Восприятие*

«Восприятие, восприятие» – так говорят. В каком смысле, друг, говорится, что это «восприятие»?
«Оно воспринимает, оно воспринимает». Поэтому, друг, говорится, что это «восприятие». И что оно воспринимает? Оно воспринимает голубое. Оно воспринимает жёлтое. Оно воспринимает красное. Оно воспринимает белое. «Оно воспринимает, оно воспринимает» – поэтому говорится, что это «восприятие».
«Чувство, восприятие, сознание, друг: эти качества соединены или разъединены? Возможно ли, отделив одно от другого, провести разницу между ними?»
«Чувство, восприятие, сознание, друг: эти качества соединены, а не разъединены. Невозможно, отделив одно от другого, провести разницу между ними. Что человек чувствует, то он воспринимает. Что он воспринимает, то он познаёт. *Таким образом, эти качества соединены, а не разъединены, и невозможно, отделив одно от другого, провести разницу между ними».*

[...]

----------

Karadur (28.09.2015), АртёмМ (27.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (27.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

Спасибо, позже прочитаю - сейчас времени нет, надо отойти.

----------


## Won Soeng

> В том-то и дело, что человек не только решает задачи и познаёт, человек во многом и примитивен. 
> 
> В человеке все это связано и воля и понимание и трусость и подлость и всё-всё-всё.
> И это всё в машину не заложишь, понабиться машина размером с пространство.
> 
> Основа сознания существ - безграничное пространство осознавания, которое никогда не возникало и никогда не разрушиться. 
> Можно ли такую безграничность смоделировать?


Что именно не заложишь?  :Smilie:  Если Вы даже не можете определить, что это все и как возникает в человеке, как можете утверждать, что это не заложишь?
Основа сознания существ это побуждения, как необходимое условие и намарупа, как достаточное. Вы понимаете, о чем идет речь?
Если да, то Вы не можете говорить о безграниченом пространстве осознавания, которое есть всего лишь две возникающих и прекращающихся сферы бесконечного пространства и бесконечного сознания. 

Не надо моделировать безграничность  :Smilie:  Мозг человека ее не моделирует. При необходимых условиях она возникает. Моделировать нужно эти необходимые условия.

Есть нерожденное -  нирвана, и ее так же нет нужды моделировать.

Вся примитивность, какой бы ни была - это и есть различающее сознание, не выходит за пределы сознания. Так же, как и вся сложность.

----------

Монферран (27.09.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Я же написал - если вы не материалист как утверждаете, то подобие чего чему? Конкретно - в чём моё сознание подобно вашему?


Здравствуйте, АртёмМ,
Ну, например, Ваше сознание подобно сознанию Karadura в способе оперирования некоторыми конвенционными понятиями, что дает вам возможность вести диалог. Это не говоря уже о подобиях, проистекающих из простого подобия тел (ну, что, например, в классическом случае видимый спектр ЭМИ воспринимается обоими более или менее подобным образом, чтобы пользоваться, например, светофором при ходьбе в городе или управлении транспортным средством).

----------


## Балдинг

> Начните сомневаться, вообще поступайте на своё усмотрение в этом вопросе. 
> 
> А если не вера, то какие отличия от веры?


А если в качестве альтернативы вере предложить сознательное допущение?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что именно не заложишь?  Если Вы даже не можете определить, что это все и как возникает в человеке, как можете утверждать, что это не заложишь?
> Основа сознания существ это побуждения, как необходимое условие и намарупа, как достаточное..
> 
> Если да, то Вы не можете говорить о безграниченом пространстве осознавания, которое есть всего лишь две возникающих и прекращающихся сферы бесконечного пространства и бесконечного сознания....


Каждый момент сознания не возникает в силу двух, трёх, двенадцати или какого другого ограниченного числа причин и условий. Но является следствием безграничного количества причин и условий. Это если с позиции Дхармы рассматривать.

Но даже если рассмотреть  сознание с позиции современной науки, то легко прийти к выводу - что каждый момент сознания есть следствие совокупности деятельности всего организма, а не только комбинаций импульсов головного мозга.

Ни стой ни стой позиции, создать сознание невозможно. Разве, что с позиции науки, можно предположить, возможность сделать биологическую машину полностью идентичную человеку, но результат этого будет - обычный человек.

Касательно пространства осознавания, можете сами посмотреть - откуда возникают побуждения, где они пребывают и куда исчезают. Посмотреть не в книгах, а  внутри пространства ума.
Проникнуть в само это осознавание, отличается ли оно от этого пространства или одной с ним природы.
Вот об этом пространстве и спрашиваю - можно ли его создать?

----------


## Монферран

> Основа сознания существ это побуждения, как необходимое условие и намарупа, как достаточное. Вы понимаете, о чем идет речь?


Вопрос этот формально не ко мне, но мне важно понять.
В попытке обобщить. Если Ваши собеседники будут плотнее использовать в своих аргументах учение Будды (как ни банально), а именно ПС, такие сутры, как СН 12.2, легче будет найти общий язык, даже если кто-то что-то не догоняет? 
Верно?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вопрос этот формально не ко мне, но мне важно понять.
> В попытке обобщить. Если Ваши собеседники будут плотнее использовать в своих аргументах учение Будды (как ни банально), а именно ПС, такие сутры, как СН 12.2, легче будет найти общий язык, даже если кто-то что-то не догоняет? 
> Верно?


Надо догонять. В сутрах все необходимое уже есть. Просто каждый умудряется понимать как-нибудь по-своему. Да и это "по-своему" не один раз меняется время от времени.

----------

Монферран (27.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Каждый момент сознания не возникает в силу двух, трёх, двенадцати или какого другого ограниченного числа причин и условий. Но является следствием безграничного количества причин и условий. Это если с позиции Дхармы рассматривать.
> 
> Но даже если рассмотреть  сознание с позиции современной науки, то легко прийти к выводу - что каждый момент сознания есть следствие совокупности деятельности всего организма, а не только комбинаций импульсов головного мозга.
> 
> Ни стой ни стой позиции, создать сознание невозможно. Разве, что с позиции науки, можно предположить, возможность сделать биологическую машину полностью идентичную человеку, но результат этого будет - обычный человек.
> 
> Касательно пространства осознавания, можете сами посмотреть - откуда возникают побуждения, где они пребывают и куда исчезают. Посмотреть не в книгах, а  внутри пространства ума.
> Проникнуть в само это осознавание, отличается ли оно от этого пространства или одной с ним природы.
> Вот об этом пространстве и спрашиваю - можно ли его создать?


Вы не о том спрашиваете. Не надо никакое пространство создавать. Зачем это нужно?
Пока Вы не видите конкретных условий возникновения сознания вообще говорить не о чем.

----------

Балдинг (28.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы не о том спрашиваете. Не надо никакое пространство создавать. *Зачем это нужно*?
> Пока Вы не видите конкретных условий возникновения сознания вообще говорить не о чем.


Чтобы в нем было сознание(виджняна).  Для виджняны(сознания) нужно пространство\хранилище\жилище - алая.

Но раз не о чем, то не о чем )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чтобы в нем было сознание(виджняна).  Для виджняны(сознания) нужно пространство\хранилище\жилище - алая.
> 
> Но раз не о чем, то не о чем )


Алая и есть намарупа. И ее создавать не надо. Она возникает при необходимом условии сознания и достаточном условии шести опор.

----------

Монферран (27.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Алая и есть намарупа. И ее создавать не надо. Она возникает при необходимом условии сознания и достаточном условии шести опор.


Даже не знаю, что и ответить.

Признаю - данным утверждением Вы загнали меня в тупик )

----------


## Алик

> Даже не знаю, что и ответить.
> 
> Признаю - данным утверждением Вы загнали меня в тупик )


Даже не читал, что было до этого, но тупик - это выход!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Вы не о том спрашиваете. Не надо никакое пространство создавать. Зачем это нужно?
> Пока Вы не видите конкретных условий возникновения сознания вообще говорить не о чем.


Прошу прощения у участников диалога.
Вот ещё: по аналогии с идеями из известной Вам статьи, если "пространство" - это некий (любой) mental state, то он есть emergent рroperty?
Любые представления о сознании - не более чем различение определённых намы и рупы?

----------


## Алик

> Прошу прощения у участников диалога.
> Вот ещё: по аналогии с идеями из известной Вам статьи, если "пространство" - это некий (любой) mental state, то он есть emergent рroperty?
> Любые представления о сознании - не более чем различение определённых намы и рупы?


Угу

----------

Монферран (27.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Даже не читал, что было до этого, но тупик - это выход!


Выход с такого утверждения только один - признать Природу Будды возникающей при необходимом условии сознания и достаточном условии шести опор.

Поэтому и говорю - тупик )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Выход с такого утверждения только один - признать Природу Будды возникающей при необходимом условии сознания и достаточном условии шести опор.
> 
> Поэтому и говорю - тупик )


Природа Будды это все 12 звеньев. Ясно видеть как все возникает и прекращается.

----------

Монферран (27.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Природа Будды это все 12 звеньев. Ясно видеть как все возникает и прекращается.


Источник таких сведений -- можно?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Алая и есть намарупа. И ее создавать не надо.


А источник этого суждения -- доступен для всех?

----------


## Алик

> Выход с такого утверждения только один - признать Природу Будды возникающей при необходимом условии сознания и достаточном условии шести опор.
> 
> Поэтому и говорю - тупик )


Владимир Николаевич, даже этого выхода здесь нет!

----------

Альбина (28.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (27.09.2015), Монферран (25.05.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Источник таких сведений -- можно?


Затрудняюсь привести один источник. Источник Вашего сомнения - можно?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А источник этого суждения -- доступен для всех?


Я готов рассмотреть источник, вследствие которого Вы сомневаетесь.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Затрудняюсь привести один источник. Источник Вашего сомнения - можно?


ОК, приведите два, три, пять источников... Где утверждалось бы, что природа будды -- все 12 звеньев, начиная с неведения.
Либо признайте, что тезис "Природа Будды это все 12 звеньев" -- очередной плод Вашей фантазии.




> Я готов рассмотреть источник, вследствие которого Вы сомневаетесь.


Поскольку отсутствие не доказывается, то опять нужна ссылка на источник Вашего тезиса "Алая и есть нама-рупа", отсутствующего в будд. текстах.
Либо его источник -- плод того же неведения, как и с природой будды...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

@*Won Soeng*

Есть несколько видов\уровней взаимозависимости\взаимообусловленности.

Один из них причинно-следственная взаимозависимость\взаимообусловленность. Пример - 12 звеньев взаимозависимого возникновения.

Другой, не причинно-следственный. Пример - две стороны монеты.

Пространство осознания и осознание взаимообусловлены не причинно-следственной связью. Просто одно не существует без другого, как одна сторона медали не существует без другой.

Как-то в общих чертах так.

----------


## Монферран

Знание пратитья-самутпады идентично просветлённости, а просветлённость идентична природе Будды.




> СН 12: Нидана Саньютта - Причинность	 	  
> В Нидана саньютте содержится 93 сутты в девяти главах, связанных темой зависимого возникновения (патичча-самуппада). Слово «нидана» означает причину или источник, а иногда используется в связке синонимов «хету, самудая, паччая» (причина, происхождение, условие). Зависимое возникновение – одно из центральных учений раннего буддизма, которое настолько значимо в целом, что *Будда говорил: «Тот, кто видит зависимое возникновение – тот видит Дхамму, кто видит Дхамму – видит зависимое возникновение»*. Целью учения о зависимом возникновении является определение условий, которые поддерживают круговерть перерождений, сансару, чтобы таким образом можно было понять, что нужно сделать, чтобы обрести освобождение от неё.

----------

Won Soeng (28.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> @*Won Soeng*
> 
> Есть несколько видов\уровней взаимозависимости\взаимообусловленности.
> 
> Один из них причинно-следственная взаимозависимость\взаимообусловленность. Пример - 12 звеньев взаимозависимого возникновения.
> 
> Другой, не причинно-следственный. Пример - две стороны монеты.
> 
> Пространство осознания и осознание взаимообусловлены не причинно-следственной связью. Просто одно не существует без другого, как одна сторона медали не существует без другой.
> ...


Где Вы здесь нашли "уровни"?
Взаимообусловленность всех явлений сансары выявлена и описана с определенной целью - обнаружить прекращение страдания. 
При желании можно обнаруживать сколько угодно способов взаимосвязи одних явлений с другими, но в целях выявления и прекращения страдания закон определен исключительно точно и безальтернативно.

----------

Монферран (28.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Знание пратитья-самутпады идентично просветлённости, а просветлённость идентична природе Будды.


Учения пратитья-самутпады относятся к первому повороту Колеса Дхармы.
Учения о Природе Будды относятся к третьему повороту Колеса Дхармы.

В Учениях первого Поворота ничего не говорится о Природе Будды.

----------

Балдинг (28.09.2015), Монферран (28.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, кроме занудства и сомнений Вы больше ничего предложить не можете?
Вы зря сомневаетесь. Вот, Монферран легко нашел подтверждение. Я их обнаруживаю в любом тексте, потому что вся Дхарма объясняет одно и то же учение срединного пути. 

Вы сейчас похожи на девочку, которая спрашивает папу "где море". Но ведете себя при этом как назидательный учитель, поймавший сорванца за негодным делом. Как Вас после подобного принимать всерьез? Смешной Вы чудак, Юй Кан. 

Давайте, лепите, про корабли, которые бороздят. Про передергивания, про то, что Вы и не Вы, все что Вам заблагорассудится. Про защиты и нападения, про проекции, в общем, все что Вы в такой ситуации обычно делаете вместо того, чтобы задуматься, нафига Вы вообще это делаете, ничего не добиваясь, и долбясь в одни и те же заморочки снова и снова, словно слепой.

----------

Монферран (28.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Учения пратитья-самутпады относятся к первому повороту Колеса Дхармы.
> Учения о Природе Будды относятся к третьему повороту Колеса Дхармы.
> 
> В Учениях первого Поворота ничего не говорится о Природе Будды.


Все три поворота учат одному и тому же разных учеников. В учении первого поворота говорится о Татхагате. Вы хотите заявить, что Природа Будды это не Татхагата?

----------

Монферран (28.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Все три поворота учат одному и тому же разных учеников. В учении первого поворота говорится о Татхагате. Вы хотите заявить, что Природа Будды это не Татхагата?


Извините, но Вы снова ставите меня в тупик )

----------


## Vladimirov

> Может ли машина самостоятельно и осознано - не исполнить команду?


Сможет. Если приоритет команды "не исполнять команду" будет выше, нежели команда "исполнить команду".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, кроме занудства и сомнений Вы больше ничего предложить не можете?
> Вы зря сомневаетесь. Вот, Монферран легко нашел подтверждение. Я их обнаруживаю в любом тексте, потому что вся Дхарма объясняет одно и то же учение срединного пути. 
> 
> Вы сейчас похожи на девочку, которая спрашивает папу "где море". Но ведете себя при этом как назидательный учитель, поймавший сорванца за негодным делом. Как Вас после подобного принимать всерьез? Смешной Вы чудак, Юй Кан. 
> 
> Давайте, лепите, про корабли, которые бороздят. Про передергивания, про то, что Вы и не Вы, все что Вам заблагорассудится. Про защиты и нападения, про проекции, в общем, все что Вы в такой ситуации обычно делаете вместо того, чтобы задуматься, нафига Вы вообще это делаете, ничего не добиваясь, и долбясь в одни и те же заморочки снова и снова, словно слепой.


Отлично знаете, что могу предложить и предложу, хотя и на этот раз не подозреваете, что именно будет предложено.

Первый раз, что ли, вместо аргументов в защиту очередных собственных блефовых тезисов, измышленных в силу желания выглядеть сведущим при отсутствии знания/понимания Канонов, высыпаете ворох личностных обвинений? Что само по себе показательно...

Давно уже понял Вашу тактику: с видом знатока несёте околесицу, надеясь, что или сойдёт, или поправят, благодаря чему в последующих своих постах будете нести очередную правдоподобную околесицу уже с учётом полученных поправок...

А так -- никаких проблем: в очередной раз, выдав в форуме очередной блеф с претензией на Дхарму, привычно выглядите глупцом, только и всего. Правда?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Знание пратитья-самутпады идентично просветлённости, а просветлённость идентична природе Будды.


Мои извинения, но -- опять будет ликбез.

Возможно (хотя, в силу ряда причин, я в этом не уверен), видение патичча-самуппады ("как всё возникает и прекращается") тождественно пробуждению, но в любом случае пробуждение не тождественно природе будды.

1. Природа будды, как уже было сказано здесь ранее, никак не упоминается в текстах ПК. Потому соотносить её с чем-то в этих текстах -- занятие рисковое. Это при том, что понятие "природа будды" (потенциальная способность любого _чувствующего_ существа достигнуть, при определённых условиях, пробуждения) -- самодостаточное.

2. Кратчайшим определением взаимозависимости всех дхарм является "Когда возникает то, возникает и это, когда прекращается то, прекращается и это". Где здесь место природе будды, не-возникающей и не-прекращающейся?

3. Первой из нидан 12-звенной цепи взаимозависимости является неведение, с прекращением которого достигается пробуждение. Т.о., если допустить тождество этой цепи и природы будды, как было заявлено Вон Соном, получится, что неведением или его отсутствием обусловливается природа будды, что -- абсурдно в силу сказанного в п. 2.

Это что касается природы будды и патичча-самуппады.

----------

Karadur (29.09.2015), Балдинг (28.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (28.09.2015), Монферран (28.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Природа Будды это не то, ЧТО возникает. Это КАК (т.е. в виде 12-звенной цепи) возникает. Абсолютная реальность.

----------

Монферран (28.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Природа Будды это не то, ЧТО возникает. Это КАК (т.е. в виде 12-звенной цепи) возникает. Абсолютная реальность.


Во как...
Откуда теперь это суждение, про "каковость", а не "чтойтость" природы будды "в виде 12-звенной цепи" да плюс ещё её (цепи или природы?) абсолютной реальности? %)

----------


## Монферран

> Или извинения, но -- опять будет ликбез.


Не совсем понял про извинения. А ликбез всегда готов с благодарностью от Вас принять.




> 3. Первой из нидан 12-звенной цепи взаимозависимости является неведение, с прекращением которого достигается пробуждение. Т.о., если допустить тождество этой цепи и природы будды, как было заявлено Вон Соном, получится, что неведением или его отсутствием обусловливается природа будды, что -- абсурдно в силу сказанного в п. 2.


По всем трём пунктам ранее что-то здесь уже было сказано. Но вот ещё по третьему пункту замечу: "неведением или его отсутствием" обусловлены последующие звенья, но не сама цепь. Звенья уж конечно же никто не называет природой Будды.

А вот что о самой цепи Будда говорит:




> ...Таково происхождение всей этой груды страданий. «Возникновение, возникновение» – так, монахи, в отношении вещей, неслыханных прежде, видение возникло во мне, знание, мудрость, истинное знание и свет.





> ...Таково прекращение всей этой груды страданий. «Прекращение, прекращение» – так, монахи, в отношении вещей, неслыханных прежде, видение возникло во мне, знание, мудрость, истинное знание и свет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Во как...
> Откуда теперь это суждение, про "каковость", а не "чтойтость" природы будды "в виде 12-звенной цепи" да плюс ещё её (цепи или природы?) абсолютной реальности? %)


С самого начала об этом и шла речь, но Вы же склонны подозревать и подлавливать. Представить, что кто-то просто делится своими знаниями Вам трудно.

----------

Монферран (28.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Тезис следующий: "Алая и есть намарупа".

По сути, опрометчиво и профанически уравниваются два понятия, никак не являющиеся синонимичными.
Тут даже не нужно никакого анализа, достаточно посмотреть определения каждого из этих понятий, никогда не синонимичных.

В частности, Алая является средоточием не только привычек восприятия (_васан_), но и, после её обращения, -- средоточием чистого сознания.

----------

Балдинг (28.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но вот ещё по третьему пункту замечу: "неведением или его отсутствием" обусловлены последующие звенья, но не сама цепь. Звенья уж конечно же никто не называет природой Будды.


Если цепь тождественна природе будды, то нелепо утверждать, будто существование или разрушение этой цепи, изначально обусловленной первой ниданой (и далее взаимообусловленность никуда не девается), не тождественно существованию или разрушению не-рождающейся не-исчезающей природы будды.




> А вот что о самой цепи Будда говорит:


Я в курсе.

----------

Монферран (28.09.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Касательно пространства осознавания, можете сами посмотреть - откуда возникают побуждения, где они пребывают и куда исчезают. Посмотреть не в книгах, а  внутри пространства ума.
> Проникнуть в само это осознавание, отличается ли оно от этого пространства или одной с ним природы.
> Вот об этом пространстве и спрашиваю - можно ли его создать?


Здравствуйте, Владимир Николаевич,
Попытался задуматься над поставленными Вами вопросами, и вот что мне кажется.
С какой-то точки зрения так называемое пространство ума -- что-то вроде физического вакуума.
Наверное на ход мышления повлияло наличие и эмпирического "материального" опыта.

А "побуждения" они как бы не "куда" исчезают, а остаются в прошлом в виде феноменов в пространстве идельного физического вакуума (идеальный физический вакуум -- пространство бытия ментальных феноменов). Путь к просветлению таким образом представляет собой прекращение генерирования новых ментальных феноменов.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> С самого начала об этом и шла речь, но Вы же склонны подозревать и подлавливать. Представить, что кто-то просто делится своими знаниями Вам трудно.


О чём "об этом" речь, если не о равенстве патичча-самуппады природе будды, чем бы она ни оказывалась в Вашем толковании? Ложность какого равенства и была показана тремя пунктами анализа.
След-но, с самого начала правильное имя источнику Вашего знания -- невежество. Чем и делитесь.

----------


## АртёмМ

> А если в качестве альтернативы вере предложить сознательное допущение?


А это не одно и то же?

----------


## АртёмМ

> Разъяснения из Махаведалла сутты:


Всё понятно, в принципе оно и так очевидно. А что меняет наличие веры как сознательного допущения? Кстати, в ином контексте я вообще не понимаю, что такое вера.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В учении первого поворота говорится о Татхагате. Вы хотите заявить, что Природа Будды это не Татхагата?


Хочу заявить, что природа будды -- не Татхагата, ибо оной природой наделено любое чувствующее существо, но реализована/выявлена она лишь у Татхагаты.

----------

Балдинг (28.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (28.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Всё понятно, в принципе оно и так очевидно. А что меняет наличие веры как сознательного допущения? Кстати, в ином контексте я вообще не понимаю, что такое вера.


А я вот не понимаю, зачем Вам какой-то иной контекст, если в буддизме вера -- один из значимых факторов пробуждения. Есть даже обстоятельная Сампасадания сутта, именно о такой вере...

----------


## Монферран

> Если цепь тождественна природе будды, то нелепо утверждать, будто существование или разрушение этой цепи, изначально обусловленной первой ниданой (и далее взаимообусловленность никуда не девается), не тождественно существованию или разрушению не-рождающейся не-исчезающей природы будды.


Вы повторяете свой логичный аргумент. :—}

Нелепо как раз таки утверждение о разрушении цепи.





> Я в курсе.


Похоже, что нет. Будда рассуждает о цепи прекращения страданий, и эта цепь никуда не исчезла, не разрушилась. 
Вы говорите, что-то обусловлено первой ниданой, авидьей. Ну так давайте посмотрим в тексте, что же именно обусловлено.
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

_-- с прекращением невежества происходит прекращение волевых формирователей..._

и т.д. в 12-ти звеньях.



По-Вашему, с прекращением невежества происходит разрушение пратитья-самутпады?  :Wink:

----------


## АртёмМ

> А я вот не понимаю, зачем Вам какой-то иной контекст, если в буддизме вера -- один из значимых факторов пробуждения. Есть даже обстоятельная Сампасадания сутта, именно о такой вере...


Во вселенной существуют предположения, затем ставятся эксперименты. В ходе этого выясняется, предположение было верным или нет. Но некоторые эксперименты поставить невозможно, однако вариантов трактовки феномена о котором идёт речь, более чем один. Вот в этих случаях есть выбор - верить в один из вариантов, учитывать сразу несколько, либо взаимодействовать с феноменом не вникая в суть, поскольку она непознаваема. Причём взаимодействовать с феноменом можно и веря в один из вариантов и учитывая сразу несколько.

----------


## Балдинг

> А это не одно и то же?


Какое-то время назад, а особенно в детстве и юности, тоже был склонен не различать этих понятий.
Сейчас мне кажется, что это определенно различные вещи.
Сознательное допущение -- интеллектуальный фактор. Вера -- волевой фактор.
Сознательное допущение -- из сферы созерцателя. Вера -- из сферы формирователя.
Вера -- вовлеченность.
Сознательное допущение -- нейтралитет.

Прошу простить за косноязычие, и попробую грубый пример.
С.д.: Допустим ставишь тарелку с супом в микроволновку, сознательно допускаешь, что при наличии таких-то и таких-то условий, определенная комбинация нажатия клавишь приведет к разогреву супа.
Вера: Девушка верит в то, что выйдет за муж и родит детей. Не суетится, не дергается, не беспокоится, что засиделась, а верит (знает). А потом, глядь, и все у нее как надо.
Или встречается такое явление, как доверие некоторых избирателей к тому или иному кандидату -- тоже из области веры.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Вера: Девушка верит в то, что выйдет за муж и родит детей. Не суетится, не дергается, не беспокоится, что засиделась, а верит (знает). А потом, глядь, и все у нее как надо.


А если не всё как надо, то что?

Иными словами, как я вас понял - вы говорите о том, что вера относится к сфере будущего, которое невозможно однозначно спрогнозировать исходя из ситуации, либо к феноменам, природу которых невозможно узнать в результате эксперимента?

----------


## Балдинг

> По-Вашему, с прекращением невежества происходит разрушение пратитья-самутпады?


Здравствуйте, Монферран,
Преамбула
Как-то тема была, родившаяся ввиду замеченного различия в элементах звеньев цепи в двух суттах. В одной сутте легким движением руки цепь превратилась в 11-звенную. А вдобавок некоторая пара звеньев была замкнута друг на друга таким образом, что все остальные звенья оказались параллельны. Ну это у другого, предшествующего Готаме Будды (Варанаси что ли) такой расклад оказался.

Основная часть
А так, сорри м.б. недопонял вопрос, навскидку видно, что ежели хотя бы одно звено в цепи рвется, то как бы и цепи уже нет (ну наверное надежнее, если порвать корневое звено :-)).

----------

Монферран (28.09.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> А если не всё как надо, то что?
> 
> Иными словами, как я вас понял - вы говорите о том, что вера относится к сфере будущего, которое невозможно однозначно спрогнозировать исходя из ситуации, либо к феноменам, природу которых невозможно узнать в результате эксперимента?


Скорее, наверное, как в предшествующем посте написано, различием будет подход индивидуума (конкретного ума).
И вера привносит активный волящий фактор в ситуацию.

Доп. Где началась вера созерцатель закончился.

Доп.2. Относительно феноменов, природу которых невозможно узнать... Это не критерий. Критерий в голове у индивидуума. Один и тот же феномен (независимо от того возможно или невозможно узнать его природу в результате эксперимента) у кого-то может явиться поводом для веры (например некие научно популярные статьи в газетах), у кого-то -- нет.

----------


## Монферран

> Основная часть
> А так, сорри м.б. недопонял вопрос, навскидку видно, что ежели хотя бы одно звено в цепи рвется, то как бы и цепи уже нет (ну наверное надежнее, если порвать корневое звено :-)).


Здравствуйте.
Навскидку видно, что цепь никогда не рвётся. С чего бы это ей рваться? Это же абсолютная реальность :Smilie: 
Или иначе, цепь была и есть всегда, и до и после пробуждения Будды. 

Например,

_С прекращением жажды [происходит] прекращение цепляния._

Вы полагаете, что иногда эта связь между звеньями не действует?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы повторяете свой логичный аргумент. :—}


Как Вы догадались? : )) Конечно, повторяю... Ибо он касается изначального ложного тезиса, опровергаемого не только этим аргументом.




> По-Вашему, с прекращением невежества происходит разрушение пратитья-самутпады?


Ну да. Происходит прекращение или разрушение цепи, начиная с прекращения авиджи. Что не так?
Или полагаете, что коль назвать обратный процесс, происходящий с цепью, не разрушением, а _прекращением её существования_, то эта цепь станет тождественной не-исчезающей природе будды как некой абсолютной реальности? 
Откуда, к слову, суждение о потенции как об абсолютной реальности, если не от Вон Сона?

----------

Монферран (28.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Здравствуйте, Владимир Николаевич,
> Попытался задуматься над поставленными Вами вопросами, и вот что мне кажется.
> С какой-то точки зрения так называемое пространство ума -- что-то вроде физического вакуума.
> Наверное на ход мышления повлияло наличие и эмпирического "материального" опыта..


Здравствуйте Балдинг.
Наверное,  с современной точки зрения, возможно и так сказать, но всё-таки не физического вакуума, а физического пространства. Так как, хоть оно(пространство) и пусто по своей природе(свободно от характеристик), но оно всегда наполнено чем-то, а слово вакуум вроде предполагает - полное отсутствие чего-бы то нибыло.  
Это образ, основанный на внутреннем опыте, причём не  самолично моём, а опыте переживания Природы Будды или как ещё говорят Природы Ума, передаваемом в традиции Кагью. Это учения Махамудры относящиеся к третьему повороту Колеса Учения Будды.
В более ранние времена использовался образ - неба\небесного пространства.
Вот напр. как это традиционно и при этом современным языком описывал дост. Калу Ринпоче:
http://www.buddhism.ru/um-eto-yasnos...i-osoznavanie/
используемое здесь слово Ум это  - Читта или по другому Будд(х)а.




> А "побуждения" они как бы не "куда" исчезают, а остаются в прошлом в виде феноменов в пространстве идельного физического вакуума (идеальный физический вакуум -- пространство бытия ментальных феноменов). Путь к просветлению таким образом представляет собой прекращение генерирования новых ментальных феноменов.


Вопрос:
 откуда возникает "материал" из которого "сделаны" наши "побуждения" и куда он после исчезновения "побуждений" девается?


(п.с. возможно ли существование в физическом мире - пространства полностью лишённого будь-каких-нибудь феноменов? ; )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Во вселенной существуют предположения, затем ставятся эксперименты. В ходе этого выясняется, предположение было верным или нет. Но некоторые эксперименты поставить невозможно, однако вариантов трактовки феномена о котором идёт речь, более чем один. Вот в этих случаях есть выбор - верить в один из вариантов, учитывать сразу несколько, либо взаимодействовать с феноменом не вникая в суть, поскольку она непознаваема. Причём взаимодействовать с феноменом можно и веря в один из вариантов и учитывая сразу несколько.


Буддизм-то тут -- каким предположительным боком?

----------


## АртёмМ

> Буддизм-то тут -- каким предположительным боком?


Не знаю, а вы считаете что я где то ошибся? В смысле с наблюдаемой реальностью это не стыкуется?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не знаю, а вы считаете что я где то ошибся? В смысле с наблюдаемой реальностью это не стыкуется?


Да мне все эти расклады касательно наблюдаемой реальности без разницы... : )

----------


## Монферран

> Ну да. Происходит прекращение или разрушение цепи, начиная с прекращения авиджи. Что не так?
> Или полагаете, что коль назвать обратный процесс, происходящий с цепью, не разрушением, а прекращением, то эта цепь станет тождественной природе будды?


Видите ли, дело не в том, как назвать процесс, происходящий с цепью. "Процесс, происходящий с цепью" - это просто выдумка. С чего Вы взяли, что с пратитья-самутпадой что-то происходит?

Но если вопрос о том, "что происходит" - в тексте сказано о разных прекращениях, совсем иного толка.



Посмотрите:

_С прекращением рождения, старение-и-смерть, печаль, стенание, боль, недовольство и отчаяние прекращаются._

Разве с этим законом когда-то что-то происходит? Боль, недовольство и отчаяние прекращаются, а разве сам закон прекращается?

----------


## Балдинг

> Здравствуйте.
> Навскидку видно, что цепь никогда не рвётся. С чего бы это ей рваться? Это же абсолютная реальность
> Или иначе, цепь была и есть всегда, и до и после пробуждения Будды. 
> 
> Например,
> 
> _С прекращением жажды [происходит] прекращение цепляния._
> 
> Вы полагаете, что иногда эта связь между звеньями не действует?


Преамбула
Порылся, но, к сожалению, ту тему не нашел. Но там мне хороший человек прислал графическое изображение (ну мы как бы понимаем, что уже внутри концепции сидим, коли обсуждаем это), которое успел забенчмаркнуть http://dhamma.ru/lib/paticca.htm

Основная часть
Кругооборот. ... -- становление -- новое рождение -- ...
Ну я как понимаю, прекращение жажды ведет к прекращению цепляния и т.д. в итоге кругооборот останавливается. Что и было названо обрывом цепи (то же, что и останов колеса, или выход из данной цепи). 
Кажется начинаю понимать, к чему Вы клоните.
Наверное, действительно, термин "разрыв" не годен в силу того, что создает представление, будто само звено есть, а связи нет. Наверное да, корректнее было бы говорить об уничтожении (самого звена и всех звеньев).
Или Вы на что-то другое намекаете?

----------

Монферран (28.09.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Вопрос:
>  откуда возникает "материал" из которого "сделаны" наши "побуждения" и куда он после исчезновения "побуждений" девается?
> (п.с. возможно ли существование в физическом мире - пространства полностью лишённого будь-каких-нибудь феноменов? ; )


Материал возникает в результате существования, или в результате контакта органов чувств чувствующего существа с миром.
Выше говорил, что он как бы никуда не девается, уходит в прошлое (ну тут понимаем, что само понятие прошлого условно и является следствием места нахождения наблюдателя). Образно: куча мусора продолжает пребывать в ментальном пространстве. А пробужденный отказывается эту кучу приумножать.

-----
Физический вакуум -- не совсем абстрактный вакуум :-)

На П.С. ну это уже не будет существованием :-)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Наверное да, корректнее было бы говорить об уничтожении (самого звена и всех звеньев).
> Или Вы на что-то другое намекаете?


Наверное, тут хочется как-то определиться, что же, черт возьми, уничтожается.
И в этом плане, о братья-буддейцы, что может быть более душеполезным, чем проследить за ходом мысли Будды?  :Smilie: 




> И тогда, монахи, мысль пришла ко мне: «Что наличествует, так что возникает старение-и-смерть? Чем обусловлено старение-и-смерть?» И тогда, монахи, через тщательно [направленное] внимание, постижение посредством мудрости возникло во мне...

----------


## Won Soeng

Цепь возникновения, которая кроме того представляется колесом сансары, патичча самуппада - есть абсолютная реальность. Никакими метафорами разрушения цепи этого не отменить. Возникают и прекращаются явления, каждое в отдельности, но сам поток явлений нерушим. Можно найти покой в прекращении чувств и восприятия. Есть метафоры вырывания корней, есть метафоры обрубания ствола дерева. 

Опираясь на метафоры можно забрести в разнообразные иллюзии. Но от этого абсолютная реальность остается 12-звеньями цепи.

----------

Монферран (28.09.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Наверное, тут хочется как-то определиться, что же, черт возьми, уничтожается.


Страдание, чёрт возьми, уничтожается. А поскольку всё, кроме нирваны есть, страдание, то уничтожается всё, кроме нирваны, то есть кроме уничтожения.

----------

Монферран (28.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Страдание, чёрт возьми, уничтожается. А поскольку всё, кроме нирваны есть, страдание, то уничтожается всё, кроме нирваны, то есть кроме уничтожения.


Все, что возникает - то и прекращается. Нирвана - нерожденное, поэтому не имеет и прекращения. Но сколько об этом ни думай - невозможно охватить мыслью. Зато в нерожденном можно пребывать. Наблюдая возникающие побуждения можно увидеть то, что до их возникновения. Можно увидеть неведение. Можно увидеть прекращение неведения. Поэтому вместо споров и размышлений следует уловить миг безначальной ясности и снова и снова пребывать в нем, пока это не станет безграничным.

----------

Монферран (28.09.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Наверное, тут хочется как-то определиться, что же, черт возьми, уничтожается.
> И в этом плане, о братья-буддейцы, что может быть более душеполезным, чем проследить за ходом мысли Будды?


Преамбула
Что-то, Монферран, Вы так таинственно вокруг да около ходите :-)
Ну что же, поупражняемся в майевтике :-)
[отправив непроизвольно возникший в сознании образ Базилио в сад] :-)

Основная часть
Ну как бы априорно подразумевалось, что все это хозяйство осаживалось в уме практикующего. Он и предложил эту концепцию для других. Концепция и существует только постольку, поскольку есть умы, ее осмысляющие.

Опять мимо?

----------

Монферран (28.09.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Во вселенной существуют предположения, затем ставятся эксперименты. В ходе этого выясняется, предположение было верным или нет. Но некоторые эксперименты поставить невозможно, однако вариантов трактовки феномена о котором идёт речь, более чем один. Вот в этих случаях есть выбор - верить в один из вариантов, учитывать сразу несколько, либо взаимодействовать с феноменом не вникая в суть, поскольку она непознаваема. Причём взаимодействовать с феноменом можно и веря в один из вариантов и учитывая сразу несколько.


АртёмМ, и тут как бы можно обойтись без веры (верить в один или несколько), -- оперировать гипотезами.

----------


## АртёмМ

> АртёмМ, и тут как бы можно обойтись без веры (верить в один или несколько), -- оперировать гипотезами.


Можно обойтись, а можно не обойтись.

----------


## Монферран

> Что-то, Монферран, Вы так таинственно вокруг да около ходите :-)


Каюсь. Пришло вечернее просветление. 8--]
Спасибо за наводящие вопросы.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Видите ли, дело не в том, как назвать процесс, происходящий с цепью. "Процесс, происходящий с цепью" - это просто выдумка. С чего Вы взяли, что с пратитья-самутпадой что-то происходит?
> 
> Но если вопрос о том, "что происходит" - в тексте сказано о разных прекращениях, совсем иного толка.
> 
> Посмотрите:
> 
> _С прекращением рождения, старение-и-смерть, печаль, стенание, боль, недовольство и отчаяние прекращаются._
> 
> Разве с этим законом когда-то что-то происходит? Боль, недовольство и отчаяние прекращаются, а разве сам закон прекращается?


Чем дальше в лес, тем позже вылез. %)
То патичча прекращается, то с ней, как с законом, ничего не происходит и процесс, имеющий место с нею, -- просто выдумка...
Мне, искренне говоря, надоели Ваши путанные и непоследовательные утекания в разные рассуждения, не связанные с исходным ложным тезисом Вон Сона.

Полагаете тезис "Природа Будды это все 12 звеньев", творчески сконвертированный у Вас до "Знание пратитья-самутпады идентично просветлённости, а просветлённость идентична природе Будды", истинным? Имеете право и на это заблуждение. Лишь бы, как говорится, вреда никому не было. На полном серьёзе. : )

----------


## Монферран

Зря Вы так, я Родину люблю.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Цепь возникновения, которая кроме того представляется колесом сансары, патичча самуппада - есть абсолютная реальность. Никакими метафорами разрушения цепи этого не отменить. Возникают и прекращаются явления, каждое в отдельности, но сам поток явлений нерушим. Можно найти покой в прекращении чувств и восприятия. Есть метафоры вырывания корней, есть метафоры обрубания ствола дерева. 
> 
> Опираясь на метафоры можно забрести в разнообразные иллюзии. Но от этого абсолютная реальность остается 12-звеньями цепи.


Тасовали, тасовали да и вытасовали прежний ложный тезис, сконвертированный по ходу дела до: "Абсолютная реальность есть 12 звеньев цепи"...
Итак, поскольку единственной абсолютной реальностью в буддизме (по меньшей мере -- согласно ПК) признаётся ниббана, то ныне Вон Сон держит патичча-самуппаду уже не за природу будды, а за отождествлённую с этой природой (почему, на каком основании? а вот просто в силу невежественного знания, каким он неуклонно делится...) абс. реальность ака ниббану. И никаких данных Буддой метафор, могущих привести к разнообразным иллюзиям: всем слушать только Вон Сона!

----------

Балдинг (28.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Все три поворота учат одному и тому же разных учеников. В учении первого поворота говорится о Татхагате. Вы хотите заявить, что Природа Будды это не Татхагата?


Татхата(таковость) это - аничча, анатта, дукха. 
Так об этом сказано в суттах первого поворота.

О Природе Будды нельзя сказать, что она - анитья, анатма, дукха. О ней нельзя сказать, что она - неанитья, неанатма, недукха. О ней нельзя сказать, что она - и то и другое. О ней нельзя сказать, что она - не то и не другое.
Так об этом сказано в сутрах третьего поворта.

Все три поворота учат о дукха и прекращению дукха. Первый поворот учит о собственном прекращении дукха. Второй поворот учит о прекращении дукха других. Третий поворот учит о Природе Будды, которая является основой и дукха и прекращения дукха.

Все три поворота не противоречивы, но при этом являются полностью законченными системами со своим понятийным аппаратом. Вы же почему-то:
когда зашёл разговор о алая-виджняне прибегли у учениям о кхандхах ; 
когда зашёл разговор о Природе Будды прибегли к учениям о 12 нидан.

 Зачем? 

(п.с. не корректно утверждать о том что Тахата первого поворота - тождественна Природе Будды третьего поворота.  Но при этом и другого я не заявляю. Почему Вы использовали в вопросе слово Тахагатта - не знаю.  В сутрах первого поворота Татхагата синоним имени Будда, но там ничего не говорится о Будда-дхату(Природе Будды))

----------

Балдинг (28.09.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Можно обойтись, а можно не обойтись.


Ну да, а дальше по кругу (см. предшествующие посты).

Вера -- волевой акт.
Волевой акт основан на желании. Желание на "я", эго (о котором модно бывает на бф рассуждать).
Поэтому, умаление собственного "я" (то бишь эго), оставление жажд (желаний) сопряжено с отсутсвием оснований для цепляния за веру. Вера растворяется с прояснением ума.
В этом и как бы парадокс буддизма. Его метод, очищая ум, устраняет почву для веры (как феномена ума). Но при этом буддизм требует наличия религиозной веры.

["всё это похоже на какую-то разводку" (с) Шнур :-)]

----------


## Won Soeng

Согласны Вы или нет, Абсолютная реальность = Дхарма = патичча самуппада = Природа Будды = Татхагата = ясный свет ума = нерожденное = ниббана = ниродха = шуньята = татхата. Хоть обвозражайтесь.

----------

Монферран (29.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Согласны Вы или нет, Абсолютная реальность = Дхарма = патичча самуппада = Природа Будды = Татхагата = ясный свет ума = нерожденное = ниббана = ниродха = шуньята = татхата. Хоть обвозражайтесь.


Да легко! : ))
В частности, _Татхата_ -- сущ-ное, а Татхагата -- прилагательное/эпитет, что Вам уже не раз растолковывалось разным макаром, потому здесь уже -- не Вам...

----------

Karadur (29.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Слова различаются, Дхарма - нет.

----------

Монферран (29.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Слова различаются, Дхарма - нет.


Классный слоган, чтобы, им прикрываясь, нести любую околесицу, выдавая её за Дхарму, правда?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Не важно, что говорится. Важно, чтобы была ясна суть. Цепляние за слова выдает беспомощность перед сутью Дхармы. Ясность лишает слова значимости и важности. Могут быть проблемы с выражением ясности, но они ничто перед проблемой смутного копания в пустых словах, смысл которых ускользает.

----------

Монферран (29.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не важно, что говорится. Важно, чтобы была ясна суть. Цепляние за слова выдает беспомощность перед сутью Дхармы. Ясность лишает слова значимости и важности. Могут быть проблемы с выражением ясности, но они ничто перед проблемой смутного копания в пустых словах, смысл которых ускользает.


О, тема, вполне достойная рассмотрения. По пунктам, которые учредим.




> 1. Не важно, что говорится. Важно, чтобы была ясна суть.


Иначе говоря, несите любую пургу, лишь бы она не шибко отличалась от знакомого/общеизвестного по словам. А вообще, лучше изрекать афоризмоподобные слоганы. Например, если речь о Дхарме, банальное по словам, но совершенно дикое по смыслу/сути "Природа Будды это все 12 звеньев" -- самое то. И пусть, кому не лень, ломают головы, а вы будьте выше этого. Будьте неизменно величественным и важным!




> 2. Цепляние за слова выдает беспомощность перед сутью Дхармы.


Сиречь, не вникайте в слова, чтобы сказанное не оказалось чушью, какою оно и является. И если попросят обосновать изречённый бессмысленный слоган -- не вдавайтесь: пусть мутное остаётся мутным... А вместо этого авторитетно изъявите готовность рассмотреть возражения. Если же возражения будут предложены -- не вдавайтесь в них, а полейте помоями возразившего. Причём -- не суть, что эти помои не имеют никакого отношения в реальному положению дел. Важно, чтоб они были погуще.




> 3. Ясность лишает слова значимости и важности.


Вот что действительно важно: ваши слова должны быть значимыми и важными, пафосными, напыщенными и т.п., как и вы сами, а ясность, упомянутая как важная в п. 1, на самом деле только вредит. Никакой ясности, только пафос и важность, пафос и важность!




> 4. Могут быть проблемы с выражением ясности, но они ничто перед проблемой смутного копания в пустых словах, смысл которых ускользает.


На ясность вообще лучше не отвлекаться, чтобы избежать проблем с её выражением, потому простые и знакомые слова должны быть пустыми, с ускользающе отсутствующим смыслом при попытке понять их сочетание. Такова, вопреки сказанному в п. 1, должна быть их суть. А если слушатели/читатели продолжают вникать в вашу пургу, предлагайте им новые и новые слоганно выстроенные сентенции, если не всё более громоздкие, то хотя бы всё менее осмысленные... Бессмыслицы много не бывает!

В целом такая концепция ведения бесед о Дхарме (и/или о чём угодно) определяется как "простота, что хуже воровства" и относится к разряду пудры для чужих мозгов или лапши на посторонние уши. А квалифицированное использование её -- верный путь к созданию собственной секты или, как минимум, впечатления о вас как сведущем в неведомом -- у наивных простаков. Чистый профит!

----------


## Won Soeng

Когда человек ясно видит - нет необходимости думать, рассуждать и жечь глаголом, усложнять и комплексовать. Когда что-то неясно - это сразу очевидно. Над этим тоже не нужно думать, размышлять, стесняться или защищаться. И уж тем более - нападать.

----------

Монферран (29.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Когда человек ясно видит - нет необходимости думать, рассуждать и жечь глаголом, усложнять и комплексовать. Когда что-то неясно - это сразу очевидно. Над этим тоже не нужно думать, размышлять, стесняться или защищаться. И уж тем более - нападать.


Банальные вещи, о которых чадить глаголом : ) этц -- только претендовать на ясное видение, таковым не обладая. 
И разве кто-то предложил обратное, тем более -- нападать?

----------


## Won Soeng

На ясное видение не надо претендовать. Надо просто различать ясное от омраченного. Каждый момент. Без комплексов и самообмана. Думать, что видишь ясно, когда омрачения действуют - одна крайность. Думать, что не видишь ясно, когда ум ясен и спокоен - другая крайность. Попрекать других, что они не обладают ясным видением - тяжелая крайность невежества.

----------

Монферран (29.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> На ясное видение не надо претендовать. Надо просто различать ясное от омраченного. Каждый момент. Без комплексов и самообмана. Думать, что видишь ясно, когда омрачения действуют - одна крайность. Думать, что не видишь ясно, когда ум ясен и спокоен - другая крайность. Попрекать других, что они не обладают ясным видением - тяжелая крайность невежества.


Опять 25... %) Кто-то сказал, что надо претендовать и не надо просто или сложно различать, каждый момент, без всего плохого и без крайностей? КТО?!
И КТО попрекнул кого, что тот не обладает ясновидением : ), если оно и так ясно даже без ясновидения?

----------


## Won Soeng

И правда, кто же это задумывается о ясновидении, и о необладании им  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (29.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> И правда, кто же это задумывается о ясновидении, и о необладании им


Неужто это не тот, кто оттоптал про отсутствие необходимости думать, рассуждать и т.д., тем самым чадя глаголом, рассуждая и т.д., чего, согласно ему, ясновидящему делать не нужно?



> Когда человек ясно видит - нет необходимости думать, рассуждать и жечь глаголом, усложнять и комплексовать. Когда что-то неясно - это сразу очевидно. Над этим тоже не нужно думать, размышлять, стесняться или защищаться. И уж тем более - нападать.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вас это так волнует? Слово "ясновидящий" для Вас имеет особый смысл?

----------

Монферран (29.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вас это так волнует? Слово "ясновидящий" для Вас имеет особый смысл?


Сорь, но я чуть-чуть знам, что это такое. И отказался от такого дара, чтоб зазря не волноваться. : )
Потому смешно, когда никак об этом, как бы, не волнующийся (*или Вас оно, всё же, волнует, раз первым завели об этом и упорно продолжаете и продолжаете?*), но зачем-то (*зачем?*) рассуждающий об этом, выдаёт всякую банальщину, а потом ещё и задаёт такие вопросы.

----------


## Won Soeng

Я где-то использовал слово "ясновидящий", кроме как отмечая его у Вас, да? Надо же, даже не заметил. Но вообще-то это Ваш фетиш. Вот Вам и показалось. Говоря о ясности видения я говорил только о ясном видении. Вот Вы здесь буквы ясно видите? Никакие не пугают? Не обольщают? Не теряются за другими? Судя по слову "ясновидящий" - полной ясности не было. Идейки всякие не дали просто смотреть.

Видеть простые истины как банальности - это комплекс. "Разве может быть истина простой?  :Smilie:  Нет-нет-нет! Это это ведь хуже воровства! Надо непременно комплексовать!"

----------

Монферран (29.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я где-то использовал слово "ясновидящий", кроме как отмечая его у Вас, да? Надо же, даже не заметил. Но вообще-то это Ваш фетиш. Вот Вам и показалось. Говоря о ясности видения я говорил только о ясном видении. Вот Вы здесь буквы ясно видите? Никакие не пугают? Не обольщают? Не теряются за другими? Судя по слову "ясновидящий" - полной ясности не было. Идейки всякие не дали просто смотреть.


Опять проблемы, теперь уже не со словами, а с буквами? Так вот, в русском языке "ясновидящий" означает "видящий ясно", т.е. обладающий ясным видением...
Неужто Вам мешает это уразуметь не некоторая безграмотность, а отсутствие идеек? : )




> Видеть простые истины как банальности - это комплекс. "Разве может быть истина простой?  Нет-нет-нет! Это это ведь хуже воровства! Надо непременно комплексовать!"


Т.н. "простые истины" (вроде "дважды два -- четыре") это и есть банальность, являющаяся в лучшем случае правдой, но никакой не истиной.

----------


## Won Soeng

То есть Вы мне будете навязывать какой такой смысл я должен был иметь в виду, вместо того, который имел в виду на самом деле? Чудак-человек  :Smilie:  
Я знаю, что значит слово "ясно видящий", но когда речь идет о том, чтобы отмечать, когда ум ясен, а когда омрачен - извините, меня не интересуют Ваши идейки из русского языка. Накручивайте себе, а я обойдусь без этих комплексов призрака великого и могучего, без которого Вам меня понимать - никак низзя!  :Smilie:  Только подозревать.

upd. На грамотность я тоже особенно не претендую, кстати. Это опять же - Ваш фетиш. Мне довольно здравого смысла. Явные ошибки стараюсь не допускать из вежливости к читателям. Но и ошибаться - не боюсь.

----------

Монферран (29.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> То есть Вы мне будете навязывать какой такой смысл я должен был иметь в виду, вместо того, который имел в виду на самом деле? Чудак-человек


Да кто ж Вам навязывает, поясняя... Чего опять всполошились? 
Не нравится, когда Вас тычут носом в азы языка, вплоть до разницы между Татхатой и Татхагатой -- наблюдайте приход и уход возмущения, ясное видение ситуации, ни к чему никого не обязывающей, все дела...




> Я знаю, что значит слово "ясно видящий", но когда речь идет о том, чтобы отмечать, когда ум ясен, а когда омрачен - извините, меня не интересуют Ваши идейки из русского языка. Накручивайте себе, а я обойдусь без этих комплексов призрака великого и могучего, без которого Вам меня понимать - никак низзя!  Только подозревать.


Видите, как точно расписал Вашу тактику: "Никакой ясности, только пафос и важность, пафос и важность!"?
И не надо бы опять и опять путать ни себя, ни других: аз Вас не подозреваю, а раз-об-ла-ча-ю. Вот.




> upd. На грамотность я тоже особенно не претендую, кстати. Это опять же - Ваш фетиш. Мне довольно здравого смысла. Явные ошибки стараюсь не допускать из вежливости к читателям. Но и ошибаться - не боюсь.


Интересная проекция: всё, на что претендуете или как бы особенно не претендуете, -- мой фетиш, а Вам как спецу по блефу, банальностям и пурге достаточно здравого смысла? : )) Скромность украшает, да, но блеф-то -- прибыльнее, правда?
Кста, а неявные-то ошибки стараетесь допускать из каких пафосных соображений? : ))

----------


## Монферран

> Не нравится, когда Вас тычут носом в азы языка, вплоть до разницы между Татхатой и Татхагатой -- наблюдайте приход и уход возмущения, ясное видение ситуации, ни к чему никого не обязывающей, все дела...


Это вообще-то апофегей интернетной буддийской мудрости, я щитаю. 





> Видите, как точно расписал Вашу тактику: "Никакой ясности, только пафос и важность, пафос и важность!"?
>  И не надо бы опять и опять путать ни себя, ни других: аз Вас не подозреваю, а раз-об-ла-ча-ю. Вот.


Нетленный топик Ваш читаю:
Прозреньем душу одарили.
В каких краях произрастает
Та благодать, что Вы ку-ри-ли?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это вообще-то апофегей интернетной буддийской мудрости, я щитаю.


Извините, а в чём Вы увидели этот _апофегей_:

В значениях будд. терминов - Татхата и Татхагата?

Или в методах будд. созерцания - шаматха и випашьяна?

----------

Балдинг (30.09.2015)

----------


## Karadur

> Нетленный топик Ваш читаю:
> Прозреньем душу одарили.
> В каких краях произрастает
> Та благодать, что Вы ку-ри-ли?


Насколько мне известно, Юй Кан "курит" первоисточники, а также делал переводы сутр на русский. Вообще у него очень неплохое понимание предмета и терминологии. Если прислушаться к тому, что он пишет, можно получить полезную информацию. Но можно, конечно, сфокусироваться и на том, что "курилось".

----------

Балдинг (30.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (30.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (30.09.2015), Юй Кан (30.09.2015)

----------


## Алик

Уважаемые участники диспута - правилами форума запрещен переход на личности. (

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Уважаемые участники диспута - правилами форума запрещен переход на личности. (


Юй Кану можно. Он не переходит на личности, а разоблачает блеф. Это святое.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (30.09.2015), Монферран (30.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Извините, а в чём Вы увидели этот _апофегей_:
> 
> В значениях будд. терминов - Татхата и Татхагата?
> 
> Или в методах будд. созерцания - шаматха и випашьяна?


Скорее, термин шуньята раскрылся как-то необычно, хотя не сказать что неожиданно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.09.2015)

----------


## Good

> Скорее, термин шуньята раскрылся как-то необычно, хотя не сказать что неожиданно.


 :Smilie: Наставник Гуй-Шань напоминал:


> «Когда различение обыденно преходящего и священного закончилось, существование проявляет своё обычное состояние во всей подлинности, где принцип и феномены нераздельны; это природа Будды в состоянии подлинной таковости».

----------

Алик (30.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Наставник Гуй-Шань напоминал:


О, а я слышал это от Фрэнка Заппы. Он тоже об этом напомнил на альбоме Shut Up 'n' Play Yer Guitar. Не слышали?  :Smilie:

----------

